# [SOLVED] Intel Wireless Driver BSODs



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all,

In the last few days I have seen 5 or 6 machines from come in with BSODs related to Intel wireless drivers. These machine, so far have just been HPs and Sonys. They are both x86 and x64 systems. 
The files in question are:
NETw4v32.sys
NETw4v64.sys
NETw5v32.sys
NETw5v64.sys

I've been reinstalling the driver and have yet to have one report back that the problem persists. I was wondering if any of you have run into this in the last few days.

Next one is see i'll gather the full reports.

Side note. We just had new access points intalled in the building, I don't see how they could be related but could they?

Thanks All


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

hi having googled your issue i found some mention of this being a contriubting factor in some cases 0x0000009F: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE a little more info on this error can be found here http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm hope this helps


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

What is the bugcheck on the BSODs?

For now, please gather the dumps from each system -- please keep them separate. If additional files or reports are needed, I'll request them. I would like to see if in fact there is a least common denominator between them and the dumps may very well yield clues.

Of course, If you feel like running the batch script - no complaints here. You'll find it runs itself in ~ 8 minutes with 1 EULA for you to answer about 5 minutes into he run.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

The only thing that I can think of at this time given various system architecture and different Intel wifi drivers --- f/wall & a/v. Are you in a corp environment where all use the same Firewall & Anti-virus app? Maybe an Interent security product (NIS, N360, KIS, McIS, etc...)? There may have been an update to it or some other app. Check the Reliability Monitor of a few systems - 
START | *perfmon /rel*

Zip up any & all files; attach to post; send me a PM, please.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Had one that i reinstalled the driver come back today with the same issue again. See files attached.

I also have a new one in. This one is a dell. He had a problem with it. Dell had him do a fresh install yesterday. The files are being gathered now.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Here is the one for the Dell Studio 1555. The user had this issue yesterday. He called Dell. They had him do a fresh install. He still had the issue today.

Thank you all!


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Having more of these crop up. I just did a quick survey. out of ~190 users 6 or 7 are having this issue in the last few days. I've asked them to come in so I can gather files. I'll post them as they come. So far the wireless card that is causing the issues is the Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN. I just had a Sony with the same card, BSOD logging was turned off on his.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Here is another to add to the list.

I'm starting to wonder more about the wireless access points that were added the day before these problems appeared. They are a/b/g/n points where as before they were just a/b/g. I don't see why this should make a difference but the epidemiology fits. Going with this hunch i dissabled 802.11n on one of the machines. We'll see if that one continues to have issues.

Again, thanks for the time looking at this for me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Hi - 

I d/l 2 of the zips and found only 1 minidump. I'll get to the others.

The bugcheck on the one HP dv-3 dump was *0xa* = improper access of pageable memory or attempt to access bad memory. 

The probable cause is as you say - Intel wifi -

```
NETw5v64.sys      Wed Mar 04 10:00:20 2009     (49AEC1B4)
```
I can say with little reservation that this Intel wifi driver IS NOT the cause of these BSODs. 2 laptops here are both running Intel wifi - 4965 & 5100. I had that exact March 2009 driver in these systems for a few months. I did update to the June 2009 versions a few weeks back, but I don't think that will do any good here. (I see you already attempted update of Intel wifi this morning).

These drivers were running at the time of the crash - they s/b disabled -

```
sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
```

While I do not believe all of these systems are crashing b/c hardware failure, look at this app event log entry -

```
Event[424]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: ESENT
  Date: 2009-09-22T15:48:34.000
  Event ID: 510
  Task: Performance
  Computer: HPDV3Notebook
  Description: 
Windows (1920) Windows: A request to write to the file "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Windows.edb" 
at offset 4235264 (0x000000000040a000) for 8192 (0x00002000) bytes
 succeeded, but took an abnormally long time (1802 seconds) to be serviced
 by the OS. In addition,  0 other I/O requests to this file have also taken an abnormally long time to be serviced since the last message regarding this
problem was posted 610840 seconds ago. This problem is likely due to faulty
 hardware. Please contact your hardware vendor for further assistance
 diagnosing the problem.
```
`

What is in C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows ?

Do a hard-delete of everything in there.

I know you have NIS/ N360, but what are the chances that an infection is now present?

I would test the network/ Internet with a system that has not been on that network prior to the onset of BSODs yesterday morning. Do the same with one of the BSOD'ing systems -- connect to another network and see if BSODs continue before expending resources to check out access points. 

I believe the problem is internal to you. Look at the Event Viewer and I think you'll see what I mean.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_HP%20dv3t-2000[1].zip\TSF_Vista_Support\Mini092409-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02058000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0221adb0
Debug session time: Thu Sep 24 06:11:56.839 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:22:59.014
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840697b00e, 2, 0, fffffa600e723637}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+11e637 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840697b00e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa600e723637, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff8000227d080
 fffffa840697b00e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+11e637
fffffa60`0e723637 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80003bac6c0 -- (.trap 0xfffff80003bac6c0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8006a9d4e0
rdx=fffffa840697b00e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa600e723637 rsp=fffff80003bac850 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8006a9d000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000002882860
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0x11e637:
fffffa60`0e723637 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800020a502e to fffff800020a5290

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`03bac578 fffff800`020a502e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03bac580 fffff800`020a3f0b : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`014173e9 00000111`de787000 fffffa80`0697b000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`03bac6c0 fffffa60`0e723637 : fffffa80`0697b000 fffffa80`06149870 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000037 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`03bac850 fffffa80`0697b000 : fffffa80`06149870 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000037 00000000`00010047 : NETw5v64+0x11e637
fffff800`03bac858 fffffa80`06149870 : 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000037 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005d : 0xfffffa80`0697b000
fffff800`03bac860 00000000`00000006 : 0000003c`00000037 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005d 0000003b`00000036 : 0xfffffa80`06149870
fffff800`03bac868 0000003c`00000037 : 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005d 0000003b`00000036 fffffa84`0697b00e : 0x6
fffff800`03bac870 00000000`00010047 : 00000000`0000005d 0000003b`00000036 fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`0000005a : 0x3c`00000037
fffff800`03bac878 00000000`0000005d : 0000003b`00000036 fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`0697b000 : 0x10047
fffff800`03bac880 0000003b`00000036 : fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`0697b000 00000021`252a3033 : 0x5d
fffff800`03bac888 fffffa84`0697b00e : 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`0697b000 00000021`252a3033 00000026`00000021 : 0x3b`00000036
fffff800`03bac890 00000000`0000005a : fffffa80`0697b000 00000021`252a3033 00000026`00000021 0000003d`00000032 : 0xfffffa84`0697b00e
fffff800`03bac898 fffffa80`0697b000 : 00000021`252a3033 00000026`00000021 0000003d`00000032 00000000`00000045 : 0x5a
fffff800`03bac8a0 00000021`252a3033 : 00000026`00000021 0000003d`00000032 00000000`00000045 00000080`00000097 : 0xfffffa80`0697b000
fffff800`03bac8a8 00000026`00000021 : 0000003d`00000032 00000000`00000045 00000080`00000097 00000000`00000081 : 0x21`252a3033
fffff800`03bac8b0 0000003d`00000032 : 00000000`00000045 00000080`00000097 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000011 : 0x26`00000021
fffff800`03bac8b8 00000000`00000045 : 00000080`00000097 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000011 ee000000`00000000 : 0x3d`00000032
fffff800`03bac8c0 00000080`00000097 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000011 ee000000`00000000 ffff001d`22272d00 : 0x45
fffff800`03bac8c8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000011 ee000000`00000000 ffff001d`22272d00 00000027`00000021 : 0x80`00000097
fffff800`03bac8d0 00000000`00000011 : ee000000`00000000 ffff001d`22272d00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0b9a6000 : 0x81
fffff800`03bac8d8 ee000000`00000000 : ffff001d`22272d00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0b9a6000 00000000`00000048 : 0x11
fffff800`03bac8e0 ffff001d`22272d00 : 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0b9a6000 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000000`00000000
fffff800`03bac8e8 00000027`00000021 : fffffa80`0b9a6000 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`068734e0 : 0xffff001d`22272d00
fffff800`03bac8f0 fffffa80`0b9a6000 : 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`068734e0 00000000`00000002 : 0x27`00000021
fffff800`03bac8f8 00000000`00000048 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`068734e0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0697b2ce : 0xfffffa80`0b9a6000
fffff800`03bac900 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`068734e0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0697b2ce 00000000`0000001a : 0x48
fffff800`03bac908 fffffa80`068734e0 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0697b2ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`06a4ddb0 : 0x2
fffff800`03bac910 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`0697b2ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`06a4ddb0 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`068734e0
fffff800`03bac918 fffffa80`0697b2ce : 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`06a4ddb0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`014162f5 : 0x2
fffff800`03bac920 00000000`0000001a : fffffa80`06a4ddb0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`014162f5 fffffa80`0697b000 : 0xfffffa80`0697b2ce
fffff800`03bac928 fffffa80`06a4ddb0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`014162f5 fffffa80`0697b000 fffffa80`0697b000 : 0x1a
fffff800`03bac930 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`014162f5 fffffa80`0697b000 fffffa80`0697b000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`06a4ddb0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+11e637
fffffa60`0e723637 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+11e637

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49aec1b4

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+11e637

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+11e637

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm NETw5v64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0e605000 fffffa60`0eb3e000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: NETw5v64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
    Image name: NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Mar 04 10:00:20 2009 (49AEC1B4)
    CheckSum:         005300B6
    ImageSize:        00539000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`03bac578 fffff800`020a502e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03bac580 fffff800`020a3f0b : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`014173e9 00000111`de787000 fffffa80`0697b000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`03bac6c0 fffffa60`0e723637 : fffffa80`0697b000 fffffa80`06149870 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000037 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffff800`03bac6c0)
fffff800`03bac850 fffffa80`0697b000 : fffffa80`06149870 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000037 00000000`00010047 : NETw5v64+0x11e637
fffff800`03bac858 fffffa80`06149870 : 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000037 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005d : 0xfffffa80`0697b000
fffff800`03bac860 00000000`00000006 : 0000003c`00000037 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005d 0000003b`00000036 : 0xfffffa80`06149870
fffff800`03bac868 0000003c`00000037 : 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005d 0000003b`00000036 fffffa84`0697b00e : 0x6
fffff800`03bac870 00000000`00010047 : 00000000`0000005d 0000003b`00000036 fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`0000005a : 0x3c`00000037
fffff800`03bac878 00000000`0000005d : 0000003b`00000036 fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`0697b000 : 0x10047
fffff800`03bac880 0000003b`00000036 : fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`0697b000 00000021`252a3033 : 0x5d
fffff800`03bac888 fffffa84`0697b00e : 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`0697b000 00000021`252a3033 00000026`00000021 : 0x3b`00000036
fffff800`03bac890 00000000`0000005a : fffffa80`0697b000 00000021`252a3033 00000026`00000021 0000003d`00000032 : 0xfffffa84`0697b00e
fffff800`03bac898 fffffa80`0697b000 : 00000021`252a3033 00000026`00000021 0000003d`00000032 00000000`00000045 : 0x5a
fffff800`03bac8a0 00000021`252a3033 : 00000026`00000021 0000003d`00000032 00000000`00000045 00000080`00000097 : 0xfffffa80`0697b000
fffff800`03bac8a8 00000026`00000021 : 0000003d`00000032 00000000`00000045 00000080`00000097 00000000`00000081 : 0x21`252a3033
fffff800`03bac8b0 0000003d`00000032 : 00000000`00000045 00000080`00000097 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000011 : 0x26`00000021
fffff800`03bac8b8 00000000`00000045 : 00000080`00000097 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000011 ee000000`00000000 : 0x3d`00000032
fffff800`03bac8c0 00000080`00000097 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000011 ee000000`00000000 ffff001d`22272d00 : 0x45
fffff800`03bac8c8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000011 ee000000`00000000 ffff001d`22272d00 00000027`00000021 : 0x80`00000097
fffff800`03bac8d0 00000000`00000011 : ee000000`00000000 ffff001d`22272d00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0b9a6000 : 0x81
0: kd> r
rax=fffff80003bac680 rbx=fffffa800697b000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa840697b00e rsi=fffffa8006149870 rdi=00000000ffffffff
rip=fffff800020a5290 rsp=fffff80003bac578 rbp=fffff80003bac740
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa600e723637
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa80068734e0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`020a5290 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`03bac580=000000000000000a
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02012000 fffff800`02058000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02058000 fffff800`0256c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006e1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Mar 07 18:17:30 2008 (47D1F73A)
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007c5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c5000 fffffa60`007cc000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:42:59 2008 (4844A1A3)
fffffa60`007cc000 fffffa60`007d3000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`007d3000 fffffa60`007db000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`007db000 fffffa60`007ee000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`007ee000 fffffa60`007fc000   hpcisss  hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 12:17:45 2007 (45F1C0E9)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`0098b000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:51 2008 (4791928B)
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009ad000   mpio     mpio.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`009ad000 fffffa60`009c2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009c5400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009c6000 fffffa60`009d2000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009d2000 fffffa60`009e6000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009e6000 fffffa60`009ee000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`009ee000 fffffa60`009fe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jun 02 18:43:00 2008 (4844A1A4)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00a2a000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:30:37 2008 (4791990D)
fffffa60`00a2a000 fffffa60`00a4d000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:01 2007 (46671A39)
fffffa60`00a4d000 fffffa60`00a79000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00a79000 fffffa60`00a80000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`00a80000 fffffa60`00a88000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`00a88000 fffffa60`00b4f000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 11:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00b4f000 fffffa60`00b57000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jun 02 18:42:58 2008 (4844A1A2)
fffffa60`00b57000 fffffa60`00b7b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00b7b000 fffffa60`00b99000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 17:56:26 2007 (4685AA3A)
fffffa60`00b99000 fffffa60`00bf6000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00bf6000 fffffa60`00c00000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:03 2008 (4844A1A7)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c7f000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 14:11:20 2007 (462E7278)
fffffa60`00c7f000 fffffa60`00cd5000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffffa60`00cd5000 fffffa60`00cf6000   adpu160m adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 10:52:01 2007 (45DC94D1)
fffffa60`00cf6000 fffffa60`00d24000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00d24000 fffffa60`00d53000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffffa60`00d53000 fffffa60`00d6b000   djsvs    djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 17:21:48 2006 (443C481C)
fffffa60`00d6b000 fffffa60`00d84000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffffa60`00d84000 fffffa60`00d9d000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 11:59:06 2007 (465731FA)
fffffa60`00d9d000 fffffa60`00dad000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffffa60`00dad000 fffffa60`00dbd000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`00dbd000 fffffa60`00df1000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00ea6000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 09:01:20 2007 (461D0650)
fffffa60`00ea6000 fffffa60`00eb1000   i2omp    i2omp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00eb1000 fffffa60`00ec2000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffffa60`00ec2000 fffffa60`00ecf000   iteatapi iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 19:11:37 2006 (44DBE759)
fffffa60`00ecf000 fffffa60`00edc000   iteraid  iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 18:37:49 2006 (44DBDF6D)
fffffa60`00edc000 fffffa60`00efa000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 18:01:16 2007 (4685AB5C)
fffffa60`00efa000 fffffa60`00f16000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 18:00:56 2007 (4685AB48)
fffffa60`00f16000 fffffa60`00f22000   megasas  megasas.sys  Fri May 25 15:21:12 2007 (46576158)
fffffa60`00f22000 fffffa60`00fe9000   megasr   megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 14:50:03 2007 (4689730B)
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff6000   mraid35x mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 18:21:20 2006 (4500C590)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01153000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 15:32:16 2007 (45F1EE80)
fffffa60`01153000 fffffa60`011b1000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffffa60`011b1000 fffffa60`011bf000   sisraid2 sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 15:34:45 2007 (46200585)
fffffa60`011bf000 fffffa60`011d5000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Mon Apr 23 10:37:35 2007 (462CEEDF)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011e3000   symc8xx  symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
fffffa60`011e3000 fffffa60`011f0000   sym_hi   sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fe000   sym_u3   sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
fffffa60`01202000 fffffa60`0124b000   uliahci  uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 09:34:22 2007 (463B608E)
fffffa60`0124b000 fffffa60`0127a000   ulsata   ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 17:06:53 2006 (4510861D)
fffffa60`0127a000 fffffa60`012bc000   ulsata2  ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 17:18:11 2006 (451088C3)
fffffa60`012bc000 fffffa60`012e3000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 14:16:11 2007 (465DE99B)
fffffa60`012e3000 fffffa60`01329000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`01329000 fffffa60`0133d000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`0133d000 fffffa60`01348d00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`01349000 fffffa60`013d0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013e8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`013e8000 fffffa60`013fa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`01402000 fffffa60`015c5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`015c5000 fffffa60`015f6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0160d000 fffffa60`0165d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`0165d000 fffffa60`016b5000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`016b5000 fffffa60`016cf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`016d9000 fffffa60`016e5000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`016e5000 fffffa60`016ee000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`016ee000 fffffa60`01701000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`01701000 fffffa60`017e0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`017e0000 fffffa60`017fe000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`01802000 fffffa60`01975000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`01975000 fffffa60`019a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`019a1000 fffffa60`019b3000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`019b3000 fffffa60`019df000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`019df000 fffffa60`019f3000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`019f3000 fffffa60`019fd000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`01a00000 fffffa60`01a0a000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`01a0a000 fffffa60`01b8e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01b8e000 fffffa60`01b96000   wd       wd.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`01b96000 fffffa60`01bda000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`01bda000 fffffa60`01be2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`01be2000 fffffa60`01bfb000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:29 2006 (4549BC95)
fffffa60`01bfb000 fffffa60`01bff580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`0333e980   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Jan 15 11:55:59 2009 (496F94CF)
fffffa60`0333f000 fffffa60`0334e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0334e000 fffffa60`0335a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0335a000 fffffa60`033a0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`033a0000 fffffa60`033b1000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`033b1000 fffffa60`033c4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`033c4000 fffffa60`033e7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`033e7000 fffffa60`033f7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`038aa000 fffffa60`038db000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Nov 10 04:26:28 2008 (49182874)
fffffa60`038db000 fffffa60`038f1000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`038f1000 fffffa60`038fd000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 15:13:11 2007 (46770377)
fffffa60`038fd000 fffffa60`0390b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0390b000 fffffa60`03951000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Sep 18 16:30:18 2008 (48D2E48A)
fffffa60`03951000 fffffa60`03952e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03953000 fffffa60`0395f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0395f000 fffffa60`0397b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`0397b000 fffffa60`03987000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`03987000 fffffa60`039a4000   enecir   enecir.sys   Mon Dec 29 20:18:39 2008 (4959A11F)
fffffa60`039a4000 fffffa60`039ad000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`039ad000 fffffa60`039e5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`039e5000 fffffa60`039f2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`039f2000 fffffa60`039fe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`039fe000 fffffa60`039ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03a03000 fffffa60`03a14000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03a14000 fffffa60`03a1f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03a1f000 fffffa60`03a2f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03a2f000 fffffa60`03a76000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03a76000 fffffa60`03a8a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03a8a000 fffffa60`03b02000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Tue Jan 27 13:33:24 2009 (497F7DA4)
fffffa60`03b02000 fffffa60`03b3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Oct 27 19:52:02 2008 (49067E52)
fffffa60`03b3d000 fffffa60`03b60000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Oct 27 21:13:28 2008 (49069168)
fffffa60`03b60000 fffffa60`03b65180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03b66000 fffffa60`03b7a000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Sep 24 17:09:38 2008 (48DAD6C2)
fffffa60`03b7a000 fffffa60`03b85000   hidir    hidir.sys    Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`03b85000 fffffa60`03b97000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`03b97000 fffffa60`03b9ec00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`03b9f000 fffffa60`03ba9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03ba9000 fffffa60`03bb4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03bb4000 fffffa60`03bbe000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:03 2008 (4844A1A7)
fffffa60`03bbe000 fffffa60`03bca000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`03bdd000 fffffa60`03bff000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`06e05000 fffffa60`06e78000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`06e98000 fffffa60`06ead000   RTSTOR64 RTSTOR64.SYS Mon Dec 01 22:01:40 2008 (4934CF44)
fffffa60`06ead000 fffffa60`06f5b000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:57 2008 (4806B7C9)
fffffa60`06f5b000 fffffa60`06f8c000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:51 2008 (4806B7C3)
fffffa60`06f8c000 fffffa60`06fab000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`06fab000 fffffa60`06fc6000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`06fc6000 fffffa60`06fe3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`06fe3000 fffffa60`06fff000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`07000000 fffffa60`0700d000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:49 2008 (4806B7C1)
fffffa60`0700d000 fffffa60`071ba000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`071ba000 fffffa60`071f0000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`071f0000 fffffa60`071fe000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:47 2008 (4806B7BF)
fffffa60`07203000 fffffa60`07273000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon May 12 21:09:36 2008 (48291480)
fffffa60`07273000 fffffa60`072f7000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon May 12 21:10:36 2008 (482914BC)
fffffa60`072f7000 fffffa60`072fa300   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon May 12 21:10:53 2008 (482914CD)
fffffa60`072fb000 fffffa60`07317000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`07317000 fffffa60`07340300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`07341000 fffffa60`07355000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`07355000 fffffa60`0735f000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0735f000 fffffa60`07368000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`07368000 fffffa60`07376000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`07376000 fffffa60`0739b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`0739b000 fffffa60`073a4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`073a4000 fffffa60`073ad000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`073ad000 fffffa60`073b8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`073b8000 fffffa60`073c9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`073c9000 fffffa60`073d2000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`073d2000 fffffa60`073ef000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`073ef000 fffffa60`073fb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`07400000 fffffa60`0740e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0740e000 fffffa60`0747b000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0747b000 fffffa60`074bf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`074bf000 fffffa60`074dd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`074dd000 fffffa60`074ec000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`074ec000 fffffa60`07507000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`07507000 fffffa60`07555000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`07555000 fffffa60`07561000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`07561000 fffffa60`075d7000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`075d7000 fffffa60`075fc000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`0b008000 fffffa60`0b0a2000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0b0a2000 fffffa60`0b0b6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0b0b6000 fffffa60`0b0ea000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`0b0ea000 fffffa60`0b0f5000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`0b0f5000 fffffa60`0b10d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0b10d000 fffffa60`0b1a8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0b1a8000 fffffa60`0b1d0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0b1d0000 fffffa60`0b1ee000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0ba06000 fffffa60`0ba2d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0ba2d000 fffffa60`0ba55000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0ba55000 fffffa60`0ba9e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0ba9e000 fffffa60`0babd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0babd000 fffffa60`0baee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0baee000 fffffa60`0bb82000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0c200000 fffffa60`0c2b6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0c2b6000 fffffa60`0c2c1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0c2c1000 fffffa60`0c2d0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0c2d0000 fffffa60`0c2fb000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffffa60`0c325000 fffffa60`0c35a000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`0e605000 fffffa60`0eb3e000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Wed Mar 04 10:00:20 2009 (49AEC1B4)
fffffa60`0eb84000 fffffa60`0eb97000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`0ebbf000 fffffa60`0ebdf000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0ebe9000 fffffa60`0ebf3000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ebdf000 fffffa60`0ebe9000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06e78000 fffffa60`06e98000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0700d000 fffffa60`071ba000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ebb5000 fffffa60`0ebbf000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ebab000 fffffa60`0ebb5000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eba1000 fffffa60`0ebab000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb97000 fffffa60`0eba1000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb6e000 fffffa60`0eb7a000   hiber_pciide
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb7a000 fffffa60`0eb84000   hiber_msahci
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb51000 fffffa60`0eb64000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb64000 fffffa60`0eb6e000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb3e000 fffffa60`0eb51000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c2fd000 fffffa60`0c310000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c37a000 fffffa60`0c390000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c35a000 fffffa60`0c37a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c310000 fffffa60`0c325000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03405000 fffffa60`038aa000   NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03bca000 fffffa60`03bdd000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c2fb000 fffffa60`0c2fd000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016b5000 fffffa60`016c3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016c3000 fffffa60`016cf000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016cf000 fffffa60`016d9000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa84`0697b00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0e723637
0: kd> x *!
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02012000 fffff800`02058000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff800`02058000 fffff800`0256c000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\7C4CF24332FF4907BDD2208C3A84CB1E2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006e1000   cdd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI         (deferred)             
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007c5000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`007c5000 fffffa60`007cc000   aliide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`007cc000 fffffa60`007d3000   amdide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`007d3000 fffffa60`007db000   cmdide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`007db000 fffffa60`007ee000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`007ee000 fffffa60`007fc000   hpcisss    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`0098b000   isapnp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009ad000   mpio       (deferred)             
fffffa60`009ad000 fffffa60`009c2000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009c5400   compbatt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`009c6000 fffffa60`009d2000   BATTC      (deferred)             
fffffa60`009d2000 fffffa60`009e6000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`009e6000 fffffa60`009ee000   intelide   (deferred)             
fffffa60`009ee000 fffffa60`009fe000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00a2a000   msdsm      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a2a000 fffffa60`00a4d000   nvraid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a4d000 fffffa60`00a79000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a79000 fffffa60`00a80000   pciide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a80000 fffffa60`00a88000   viaide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a88000 fffffa60`00b4f000   iastorv    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b4f000 fffffa60`00b57000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b57000 fffffa60`00b7b000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b7b000 fffffa60`00b99000   lsi_scsi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b99000 fffffa60`00bf6000   storport   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00bf6000 fffffa60`00c00000   msahci     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c7f000   adp94xx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c7f000 fffffa60`00cd5000   adpahci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00cd5000 fffffa60`00cf6000   adpu160m   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00cf6000 fffffa60`00d24000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d24000 fffffa60`00d53000   adpu320    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d53000 fffffa60`00d6b000   djsvs      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d6b000 fffffa60`00d84000   arc        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d84000 fffffa60`00d9d000   arcsas     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d9d000 fffffa60`00dad000   nfrd960    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00dad000 fffffa60`00dbd000   nvstor     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00dbd000 fffffa60`00df1000   ks         (deferred)             
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00ea6000   elxstor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ea6000 fffffa60`00eb1000   i2omp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eb1000 fffffa60`00ec2000   iirsp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ec2000 fffffa60`00ecf000   iteatapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ecf000 fffffa60`00edc000   iteraid    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00edc000 fffffa60`00efa000   lsi_fc     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00efa000 fffffa60`00f16000   lsi_sas    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00f16000 fffffa60`00f22000   megasas    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00f22000 fffffa60`00fe9000   megasr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff6000   mraid35x   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01153000   ql2300     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01153000 fffffa60`011b1000   ql40xx     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011b1000 fffffa60`011bf000   sisraid2   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011bf000 fffffa60`011d5000   sisraid4   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011e3000   symc8xx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`011e3000 fffffa60`011f0000   sym_hi     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fe000   sym_u3     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01202000 fffffa60`0124b000   uliahci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0124b000 fffffa60`0127a000   ulsata     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0127a000 fffffa60`012bc000   ulsata2    (deferred)             
fffffa60`012bc000 fffffa60`012e3000   vsmraid    (deferred)             
fffffa60`012e3000 fffffa60`01329000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01329000 fffffa60`0133d000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0133d000 fffffa60`01348d00   PxHlpa64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01349000 fffffa60`013d0000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013e8000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`013e8000 fffffa60`013fa000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01402000 fffffa60`015c5000   ndis       (deferred)             
fffffa60`015c5000 fffffa60`015f6000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0160d000 fffffa60`0165d000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0165d000 fffffa60`016b5000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffffa60`016b5000 fffffa60`016cf000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`016d9000 fffffa60`016e5000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffffa60`016e5000 fffffa60`016ee000   tunmp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`016ee000 fffffa60`01701000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01701000 fffffa60`017e0000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffffa60`017e0000 fffffa60`017fe000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01802000 fffffa60`01975000   tcpip      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01975000 fffffa60`019a1000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`019a1000 fffffa60`019b3000   mup        (deferred)             
fffffa60`019b3000 fffffa60`019df000   ecache     (deferred)             
fffffa60`019df000 fffffa60`019f3000   disk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`019f3000 fffffa60`019fd000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01a00000 fffffa60`01a0a000   hpdskflt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01a0a000 fffffa60`01b8e000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01b8e000 fffffa60`01b96000   wd         (deferred)             
fffffa60`01b96000 fffffa60`01bda000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01bda000 fffffa60`01be2000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01be2000 fffffa60`01bfb000   sbp2port   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01bfb000 fffffa60`01bff580   CmBatt     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`0333e980   nvlddmkm   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0333f000 fffffa60`0334e000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0334e000 fffffa60`0335a000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0335a000 fffffa60`033a0000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffffa60`033a0000 fffffa60`033b1000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`033b1000 fffffa60`033c4000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033c4000 fffffa60`033e7000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`033e7000 fffffa60`033f7000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffffa60`038aa000 fffffa60`038db000   Rtlh64     (deferred)             
fffffa60`038db000 fffffa60`038f1000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`038f1000 fffffa60`038fd000   HpqKbFiltr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`038fd000 fffffa60`0390b000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0390b000 fffffa60`03951000   SynTP      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03951000 fffffa60`03952e00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03953000 fffffa60`0395f000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0395f000 fffffa60`0397b000   cdrom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0397b000 fffffa60`03987000   Accelerometer   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03987000 fffffa60`039a4000   enecir     (deferred)             
fffffa60`039a4000 fffffa60`039ad000   wmiacpi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`039ad000 fffffa60`039e5000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`039e5000 fffffa60`039f2000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffffa60`039f2000 fffffa60`039fe000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`039fe000 fffffa60`039ff480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03a03000 fffffa60`03a14000   circlass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03a14000 fffffa60`03a1f000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03a1f000 fffffa60`03a2f000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03a2f000 fffffa60`03a76000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03a76000 fffffa60`03a8a000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03a8a000 fffffa60`03b02000   stwrt64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b02000 fffffa60`03b3d000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b3d000 fffffa60`03b60000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b60000 fffffa60`03b65180   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b66000 fffffa60`03b7a000   nvhda64v   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b7a000 fffffa60`03b85000   hidir      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b85000 fffffa60`03b97000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b97000 fffffa60`03b9ec00   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b9f000 fffffa60`03ba9000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ba9000 fffffa60`03bb4000   mouhid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bb4000 fffffa60`03bbe000   dump_msahci   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bbe000 fffffa60`03bca000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bdd000 fffffa60`03bff000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e05000 fffffa60`06e78000   SRTSP64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e98000 fffffa60`06ead000   RTSTOR64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ead000 fffffa60`06f5b000   bthport    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f5b000 fffffa60`06f8c000   rfcomm     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f8c000 fffffa60`06fab000   bthpan     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fab000 fffffa60`06fc6000   smb        (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fc6000 fffffa60`06fe3000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fe3000 fffffa60`06fff000   cdfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`07000000 fffffa60`0700d000   BthEnum    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0700d000 fffffa60`071ba000   EX64       (deferred)             
fffffa60`071ba000 fffffa60`071f0000   SYMEVENT64x86   (deferred)             
fffffa60`071f0000 fffffa60`071fe000   BTHUSB     (deferred)             
fffffa60`07203000 fffffa60`07273000   btwavdt    (deferred)             
fffffa60`07273000 fffffa60`072f7000   btwaudio   (deferred)             
fffffa60`072f7000 fffffa60`072fa300   btwrchid   (deferred)             
fffffa60`072fb000 fffffa60`07317000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`07317000 fffffa60`07340300   usbvideo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07341000 fffffa60`07355000   SRTSPX64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07355000 fffffa60`0735f000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0735f000 fffffa60`07368000   Null       (deferred)             
fffffa60`07368000 fffffa60`07376000   vga        (deferred)             
fffffa60`07376000 fffffa60`0739b000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0739b000 fffffa60`073a4000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffffa60`073a4000 fffffa60`073ad000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffffa60`073ad000 fffffa60`073b8000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`073b8000 fffffa60`073c9000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`073c9000 fffffa60`073d2000   rasacd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`073d2000 fffffa60`073ef000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffffa60`073ef000 fffffa60`073fb000   dump_dumpata   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07400000 fffffa60`0740e000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0740e000 fffffa60`0747b000   afd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0747b000 fffffa60`074bf000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffffa60`074bf000 fffffa60`074dd000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffffa60`074dd000 fffffa60`074ec000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffffa60`074ec000 fffffa60`07507000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`07507000 fffffa60`07555000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07555000 fffffa60`07561000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07561000 fffffa60`075d7000   eeCtrl64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`075d7000 fffffa60`075fc000   EraserUtilRebootDrv   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b008000 fffffa60`0b0a2000   spsys      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b0a2000 fffffa60`0b0b6000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b0b6000 fffffa60`0b0ea000   nwifi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b0ea000 fffffa60`0b0f5000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b0f5000 fffffa60`0b10d000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b10d000 fffffa60`0b1a8000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b1a8000 fffffa60`0b1d0000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0b1d0000 fffffa60`0b1ee000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0ba06000 fffffa60`0ba2d000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0ba2d000 fffffa60`0ba55000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0ba55000 fffffa60`0ba9e000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0ba9e000 fffffa60`0babd000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0babd000 fffffa60`0baee000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0baee000 fffffa60`0bb82000   srv        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0c200000 fffffa60`0c2b6000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0c2b6000 fffffa60`0c2c1000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0c2c1000 fffffa60`0c2d0000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0c2d0000 fffffa60`0c2fb000   000        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0c325000 fffffa60`0c35a000   fastfat    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0e605000 fffffa60`0eb3e000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
fffffa60`0eb84000 fffffa60`0eb97000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0ebbf000 fffffa60`0ebdf000   ENG64      (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0ebe9000 fffffa60`0ebf3000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0ebdf000 fffffa60`0ebe9000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`06e78000 fffffa60`06e98000   ENG64.SYS
fffffa60`0700d000 fffffa60`071ba000   EX64.SYS
fffffa60`0ebb5000 fffffa60`0ebbf000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0ebab000 fffffa60`0ebb5000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0eba1000 fffffa60`0ebab000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0eb97000 fffffa60`0eba1000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0eb6e000 fffffa60`0eb7a000   hiber_pciide
fffffa60`0eb7a000 fffffa60`0eb84000   hiber_msahci
fffffa60`0eb51000 fffffa60`0eb64000   monitor.sys
fffffa60`0eb64000 fffffa60`0eb6e000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0eb3e000 fffffa60`0eb51000   monitor.sys
fffffa60`0c2fd000 fffffa60`0c310000   monitor.sys
fffffa60`0c37a000 fffffa60`0c390000   WUDFPf.sys
fffffa60`0c35a000 fffffa60`0c37a000   WUDFRd.sys
fffffa60`0c310000 fffffa60`0c325000   USBSTOR.SYS
fffffa60`03405000 fffffa60`038aa000   NETw5v64.sys
fffffa60`03bca000 fffffa60`03bdd000   monitor.sys
fffffa60`0c2fb000 fffffa60`0c2fd000   MSPQM.sys
fffffa60`016b5000 fffffa60`016c3000   crashdmp.sys
fffffa60`016c3000 fffffa60`016cf000   dump_pciidex
fffffa60`016cf000 fffffa60`016d9000   dump_msahci.
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0c2d0000 fffffa60`0c2fb000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffffa60`0397b000 fffffa60`03987000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c7f000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 14:11:20 2007 (462E7278)
fffffa60`00c7f000 fffffa60`00cd5000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffffa60`00cd5000 fffffa60`00cf6000   adpu160m adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 10:52:01 2007 (45DC94D1)
fffffa60`00d24000 fffffa60`00d53000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffffa60`0740e000 fffffa60`0747b000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`007c5000 fffffa60`007cc000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:42:59 2008 (4844A1A3)
fffffa60`007cc000 fffffa60`007d3000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00d6b000 fffffa60`00d84000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffffa60`00d84000 fffffa60`00d9d000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 11:59:06 2007 (465731FA)
fffffa60`00b4f000 fffffa60`00b57000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jun 02 18:42:58 2008 (4844A1A2)
fffffa60`00b57000 fffffa60`00b7b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`009c6000 fffffa60`009d2000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`0b1d0000 fffffa60`0b1ee000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`07000000 fffffa60`0700d000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:49 2008 (4806B7C1)
fffffa60`06f8c000 fffffa60`06fab000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`06ead000 fffffa60`06f5b000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:57 2008 (4806B7C9)
fffffa60`071f0000 fffffa60`071fe000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:47 2008 (4806B7BF)
fffffa60`07273000 fffffa60`072f7000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon May 12 21:10:36 2008 (482914BC)
fffffa60`07203000 fffffa60`07273000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon May 12 21:09:36 2008 (48291480)
fffffa60`072f7000 fffffa60`072fa300   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon May 12 21:10:53 2008 (482914CD)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006e1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`06fe3000 fffffa60`06fff000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0395f000 fffffa60`0397b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`03a03000 fffffa60`03a14000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`00a4d000 fffffa60`00a79000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Mar 07 18:17:30 2008 (47D1F73A)
fffffa60`01bfb000 fffffa60`01bff580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`007d3000 fffffa60`007db000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009c5400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`07400000 fffffa60`0740e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`019f3000 fffffa60`019fd000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`06fc6000 fffffa60`06fe3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`019df000 fffffa60`019f3000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00d53000 fffffa60`00d6b000   djsvs    djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 17:21:48 2006 (443C481C)
fffffa60`03b3d000 fffffa60`03b60000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Oct 27 21:13:28 2008 (49069168)
fffffa60`073ef000 fffffa60`073fb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03bb4000 fffffa60`03bbe000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:03 2008 (4844A1A7)
fffffa60`03bbe000 fffffa60`03bca000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`01701000 fffffa60`017e0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`019b3000 fffffa60`019df000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`07561000 fffffa60`075d7000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00ea6000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 09:01:20 2007 (461D0650)
fffffa60`03987000 fffffa60`039a4000   enecir   enecir.sys   Mon Dec 29 20:18:39 2008 (4959A11F)
fffffa60`0ebbf000 fffffa60`0ebdf000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`075d7000 fffffa60`075fc000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`0700d000 fffffa60`071ba000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`0c325000 fffffa60`0c35a000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`01329000 fffffa60`0133d000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`012e3000 fffffa60`01329000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`07355000 fffffa60`0735f000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01975000 fffffa60`019a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffff800`02012000 fffff800`02058000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`033b1000 fffffa60`033c4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03b85000 fffffa60`03b97000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`03b7a000 fffffa60`03b85000   hidir    hidir.sys    Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`03b97000 fffffa60`03b9ec00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`007ee000 fffffa60`007fc000   hpcisss  hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 12:17:45 2007 (45F1C0E9)
fffffa60`01a00000 fffffa60`01a0a000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`038f1000 fffffa60`038fd000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 15:13:11 2007 (46770377)
fffffa60`0b10d000 fffffa60`0b1a8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`00ea6000 fffffa60`00eb1000   i2omp    i2omp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`038db000 fffffa60`038f1000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00a88000 fffffa60`00b4f000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 11:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00eb1000 fffffa60`00ec2000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffffa60`009e6000 fffffa60`009ee000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`016ee000 fffffa60`01701000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`0098b000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:51 2008 (4791928B)
fffffa60`00ec2000 fffffa60`00ecf000   iteatapi iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 19:11:37 2006 (44DBE759)
fffffa60`00ecf000 fffffa60`00edc000   iteraid  iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 18:37:49 2006 (44DBDF6D)
fffffa60`038fd000 fffffa60`0390b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03b9f000 fffffa60`03ba9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00dbd000 fffffa60`00df1000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`01349000 fffffa60`013d0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`03b60000 fffffa60`03b65180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0b0a2000 fffffa60`0b0b6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00edc000 fffffa60`00efa000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 18:01:16 2007 (4685AB5C)
fffffa60`00efa000 fffffa60`00f16000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 18:00:56 2007 (4685AB48)
fffffa60`00b7b000 fffffa60`00b99000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 17:56:26 2007 (4685AA3A)
fffffa60`03bdd000 fffffa60`03bff000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00f16000 fffffa60`00f22000   megasas  megasas.sys  Fri May 25 15:21:12 2007 (46576158)
fffffa60`00f22000 fffffa60`00fe9000   megasr   megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 14:50:03 2007 (4689730B)
fffffa60`0eb84000 fffffa60`0eb97000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03953000 fffffa60`0395f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03ba9000 fffffa60`03bb4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`007db000 fffffa60`007ee000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009ad000   mpio     mpio.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`016b5000 fffffa60`016cf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff6000   mraid35x mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 18:21:20 2006 (4500C590)
fffffa60`0ba06000 fffffa60`0ba2d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0ba2d000 fffffa60`0ba55000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0ba55000 fffffa60`0ba9e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0ba9e000 fffffa60`0babd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`00bf6000 fffffa60`00c00000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:03 2008 (4844A1A7)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00a2a000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:30:37 2008 (4791990D)
fffffa60`073ad000 fffffa60`073b8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`039ad000 fffffa60`039e5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`0160d000 fffffa60`0165d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`03a14000 fffffa60`03a1f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`019a1000 fffffa60`019b3000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`01402000 fffffa60`015c5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`039f2000 fffffa60`039fe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0b0ea000 fffffa60`0b0f5000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`015c5000 fffffa60`015f6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03a76000 fffffa60`03a8a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`074dd000 fffffa60`074ec000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0747b000 fffffa60`074bf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`0165d000 fffffa60`016b5000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0e605000 fffffa60`0eb3e000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Wed Mar 04 10:00:20 2009 (49AEC1B4)
fffffa60`00d9d000 fffffa60`00dad000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffffa60`073b8000 fffffa60`073c9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`07555000 fffffa60`07561000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02058000 fffff800`0256c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffffa60`01a0a000 fffffa60`01b8e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0735f000 fffffa60`07368000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`03b66000 fffffa60`03b7a000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Sep 24 17:09:38 2008 (48DAD6C2)
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`0333e980   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Jan 15 11:55:59 2009 (496F94CF)
fffffa60`00a2a000 fffffa60`00a4d000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:01 2007 (46671A39)
fffffa60`00dad000 fffffa60`00dbd000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`0b0b6000 fffffa60`0b0ea000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`074bf000 fffffa60`074dd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`009ad000 fffffa60`009c2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00a79000 fffffa60`00a80000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`009ee000 fffffa60`009fe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jun 02 18:43:00 2008 (4844A1A4)
fffffa60`0c200000 fffffa60`0c2b6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`03b02000 fffffa60`03b3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Oct 27 19:52:02 2008 (49067E52)
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0133d000 fffffa60`01348d00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01153000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 15:32:16 2007 (45F1EE80)
fffffa60`01153000 fffffa60`011b1000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffffa60`073c9000 fffffa60`073d2000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`033c4000 fffffa60`033e7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`033e7000 fffffa60`033f7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`017e0000 fffffa60`017fe000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013e8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`07507000 fffffa60`07555000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0739b000 fffffa60`073a4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`073a4000 fffffa60`073ad000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`06f5b000 fffffa60`06f8c000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:51 2008 (4806B7C3)
fffffa60`0b0f5000 fffffa60`0b10d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`038aa000 fffffa60`038db000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Nov 10 04:26:28 2008 (49182874)
fffffa60`06e98000 fffffa60`06ead000   RTSTOR64 RTSTOR64.SYS Mon Dec 01 22:01:40 2008 (4934CF44)
fffffa60`01be2000 fffffa60`01bfb000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:29 2006 (4549BC95)
fffffa60`00cf6000 fffffa60`00d24000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0c2b6000 fffffa60`0c2c1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`011b1000 fffffa60`011bf000   sisraid2 sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 15:34:45 2007 (46200585)
fffffa60`011bf000 fffffa60`011d5000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Mon Apr 23 10:37:35 2007 (462CEEDF)
fffffa60`06fab000 fffffa60`06fc6000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`01bda000 fffffa60`01be2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`0b008000 fffffa60`0b0a2000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`06e05000 fffffa60`06e78000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`07341000 fffffa60`07355000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`0baee000 fffffa60`0bb82000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0babd000 fffffa60`0baee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0b1a8000 fffffa60`0b1d0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00b99000 fffffa60`00bf6000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03a8a000 fffffa60`03b02000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Tue Jan 27 13:33:24 2009 (497F7DA4)
fffffa60`039fe000 fffffa60`039ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`011e3000 fffffa60`011f0000   sym_hi   sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fe000   sym_u3   sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011e3000   symc8xx  symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
fffffa60`071ba000 fffffa60`071f0000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`0390b000 fffffa60`03951000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Sep 18 16:30:18 2008 (48D2E48A)
fffffa60`01802000 fffffa60`01975000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`0c2c1000 fffffa60`0c2d0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`039e5000 fffffa60`039f2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`073d2000 fffffa60`073ef000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`013e8000 fffffa60`013fa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`016e5000 fffffa60`016ee000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`016d9000 fffffa60`016e5000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`01202000 fffffa60`0124b000   uliahci  uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 09:34:22 2007 (463B608E)
fffffa60`0124b000 fffffa60`0127a000   ulsata   ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 17:06:53 2006 (4510861D)
fffffa60`0127a000 fffffa60`012bc000   ulsata2  ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 17:18:11 2006 (451088C3)
fffffa60`03a1f000 fffffa60`03a2f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`072fb000 fffffa60`07317000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03951000 fffffa60`03952e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`033a0000 fffffa60`033b1000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03a2f000 fffffa60`03a76000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0335a000 fffffa60`033a0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`0334e000 fffffa60`0335a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`07317000 fffffa60`07340300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`07368000 fffffa60`07376000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`00a80000 fffffa60`00a88000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`07376000 fffffa60`0739b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009d2000 fffffa60`009e6000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007c5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01b96000 fffffa60`01bda000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`012bc000 fffffa60`012e3000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 14:16:11 2007 (465DE99B)
fffffa60`074ec000 fffffa60`07507000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`0333f000 fffffa60`0334e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`01b8e000 fffffa60`01b96000   wd       wd.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffffa60`039a4000 fffffa60`039ad000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0ebe9000 fffffa60`0ebf3000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ebdf000 fffffa60`0ebe9000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06e78000 fffffa60`06e98000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0700d000 fffffa60`071ba000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ebb5000 fffffa60`0ebbf000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ebab000 fffffa60`0ebb5000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eba1000 fffffa60`0ebab000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb97000 fffffa60`0eba1000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb6e000 fffffa60`0eb7a000   hiber_pciide
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb7a000 fffffa60`0eb84000   hiber_msahci
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb51000 fffffa60`0eb64000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb64000 fffffa60`0eb6e000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0eb3e000 fffffa60`0eb51000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c2fd000 fffffa60`0c310000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c37a000 fffffa60`0c390000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c35a000 fffffa60`0c37a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c310000 fffffa60`0c325000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03405000 fffffa60`038aa000   NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03bca000 fffffa60`03bdd000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0c2fb000 fffffa60`0c2fd000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016b5000 fffffa60`016c3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016c3000 fffffa60`016cf000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016cf000 fffffa60`016d9000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/FONT]
```


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Thanks for the reply. A couple of pieces of information to consider:

1. None of these BSODs are reported to occure except when the users are here on campus on our newly upgraded APs.
2. One of the machines is fresh off a clean install so a virus infection is unlikely.
3. While one of the machines may have a hardware issue as noted it is doubtful that they all do.

I have seen about 7 of the 15ish that have reported this issue. Of those on two of them i have dissabled power managemnt and n on two of them. On another one i have installed the latest drivers from intel 12.4.3.9. I asked the users to report if they have any further problem. 

I've collected two more crash dumps. Please note on the Sony it is not running symantec or norton. If they help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Did you by chance check the \ProgramData\.... folder in the one HP dv3?

There were no dump files in either of the zip files. Copy them out of c:\windows\minidump & place in sub-directories named for each system inside a zip. 

PLEASE KEEP THEM SEPERATED BY SYSTEM !

jcgriff2

.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Terribly sorry for not including minidumps. Here they are.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*



jcgriff2 said:


> Did you by chance check the \ProgramData\.... folder in the one HP dv3?
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


I didn't have the chance to look at that. The machine was back in the hands of the user before i read your reply.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

That's OK re: \programdata - just curious here, that's all.

I ran the 2 HP dumps and as you said they point right to the Intel wifi driver. Interestingly, The Intel wifi drivers in this system are a different, older version than the ones yesterday. So what is it that can cause the false positive of 2 different intel wifi drivers?

Bugcheck = *0xd1* = driver accessed paged memory 


```
NETw5v64.sys Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
```
Update the driver. Vista x64. Tell the user to update VIDIA video after this is all over. Not now.


I'm not sure how/ when, but I noticed that tcpip.sys is updated -

```
tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
```
Does that system show Windows Updates comming in prior to the beginning of BSODs? Reliability monitor - *perfmon /rel*

I'll look at the stack texts from the dumps shortly -- there are many unresolved mem add for some reason. Not sure of its meaning, if any.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.





```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_HP%20dv5t-1000%20Minidumps[1].zip\Minidump\Mini092309-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01e1f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01fe4db0
Debug session time: Wed Sep 23 08:59:13.314 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 14 days 3:16:08.199
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840617600e, 2, 0, fffffa6002ef3207}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+e6207 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840617600e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa6002ef3207, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002048080
 fffffa840617600e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+e6207
fffffa60`02ef3207 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8000342f4b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff8000342f4b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8004d3a4a8
rdx=fffffa840617600e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002ef3207 rsp=fffff8000342f640 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8004d3a000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000045c5f210
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xe6207:
fffffa60`02ef3207 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001e733ee to fffff80001e73650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0342f368 fffff800`01e733ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0342f370 fffff800`01e722cb : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06176000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`0342f4b0 fffffa60`02ef3207 : fffffa80`06176000 fffffa80`0638ee00 00000000`00000006 0000003e`00000037 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`0342f640 fffffa80`06176000 : fffffa80`0638ee00 00000000`00000006 0000003e`00000037 00000000`0001004a : NETw5v64+0xe6207
fffff800`0342f648 fffffa80`0638ee00 : 00000000`00000006 0000003e`00000037 00000000`0001004a 00000000`0000005b : 0xfffffa80`06176000
fffff800`0342f650 00000000`00000006 : 0000003e`00000037 00000000`0001004a 00000000`0000005b 0000003e`00000038 : 0xfffffa80`0638ee00
fffff800`0342f658 0000003e`00000037 : 00000000`0001004a 00000000`0000005b 0000003e`00000038 fffffa84`0617600e : 0x6
fffff800`0342f660 00000000`0001004a : 00000000`0000005b 0000003e`00000038 fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`0000005d : 0x3e`00000037
fffff800`0342f668 00000000`0000005b : 0000003e`00000038 fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`0000005d fffffa80`06176000 : 0x1004a
fffff800`0342f670 0000003e`00000038 : fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`0000005d fffffa80`06176000 00000026`2b303639 : 0x5b
fffff800`0342f678 fffffa84`0617600e : 00000000`0000005d fffffa80`06176000 00000026`2b303639 00000027`00000021 : 0x3e`00000038
fffff800`0342f680 00000000`0000005d : fffffa80`06176000 00000026`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000033 : 0xfffffa84`0617600e
fffff800`0342f688 fffffa80`06176000 : 00000026`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000046 : 0x5d
fffff800`0342f690 00000026`2b303639 : 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000046 0000009c`000000b0 : 0xfffffa80`06176000
fffff800`0342f698 00000027`00000021 : 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000046 0000009c`000000b0 00000000`00000081 : 0x26`2b303639
fffff800`0342f6a0 0000003c`00000033 : 00000000`00000046 0000009c`000000b0 00000000`00000081 00000000`0000002b : 0x27`00000021
fffff800`0342f6a8 00000000`00000046 : 0000009c`000000b0 00000000`00000081 00000000`0000002b ee000008`01030000 : 0x3c`00000033
fffff800`0342f6b0 0000009c`000000b0 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`0000002b ee000008`01030000 01030022`272b3200 : 0x46
fffff800`0342f6b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`0000002b ee000008`01030000 01030022`272b3200 00000027`00000020 : 0x9c`000000b0
fffff800`0342f6c0 00000000`0000002b : ee000008`01030000 01030022`272b3200 00000027`00000020 fffffa80`065fe810 : 0x81
fffff800`0342f6c8 ee000008`01030000 : 01030022`272b3200 00000027`00000020 fffffa80`065fe810 00000000`00000044 : 0x2b
fffff800`0342f6d0 01030022`272b3200 : 00000027`00000020 fffffa80`065fe810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000008`01030000
fffff800`0342f6d8 00000027`00000020 : fffffa80`065fe810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`04de0490 : 0x1030022`272b3200
fffff800`0342f6e0 fffffa80`065fe810 : 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`04de0490 00000000`00000002 : 0x27`00000020
fffff800`0342f6e8 00000000`00000044 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`04de0490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`061762ce : 0xfffffa80`065fe810
fffff800`0342f6f0 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`04de0490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`061762ce 00000000`0000001a : 0x44
fffff800`0342f6f8 fffffa80`04de0490 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`061762ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`05dd9860 : 0x2
fffff800`0342f700 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`061762ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`05dd9860 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`04de0490
fffff800`0342f708 fffffa80`061762ce : 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`05dd9860 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00c1b2f5 : 0x2
fffff800`0342f710 00000000`0000001a : fffffa80`05dd9860 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00c1b2f5 fffffa80`06176000 : 0xfffffa80`061762ce
fffff800`0342f718 fffffa80`05dd9860 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00c1b2f5 fffffa80`06176000 fffffa80`06176000 : 0x1a
fffff800`0342f720 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`00c1b2f5 fffffa80`06176000 fffffa80`06176000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`05dd9860


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+e6207
fffffa60`02ef3207 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+e6207

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  492192c1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+e6207

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+e6207

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm NETw5v64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`02e0d000 fffffa60`0329f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: NETw5v64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
    Image name: NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
    CheckSum:         0048DA8F
    ImageSize:        00492000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`0342f368 fffff800`01e733ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0342f370 fffff800`01e722cb : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06176000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`0342f4b0 fffffa60`02ef3207 : fffffa80`06176000 fffffa80`0638ee00 00000000`00000006 0000003e`00000037 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffff800`0342f4b0)
fffff800`0342f640 fffffa80`06176000 : fffffa80`0638ee00 00000000`00000006 0000003e`00000037 00000000`0001004a : NETw5v64+0xe6207
fffff800`0342f648 fffffa80`0638ee00 : 00000000`00000006 0000003e`00000037 00000000`0001004a 00000000`0000005b : 0xfffffa80`06176000
fffff800`0342f650 00000000`00000006 : 0000003e`00000037 00000000`0001004a 00000000`0000005b 0000003e`00000038 : 0xfffffa80`0638ee00
fffff800`0342f658 0000003e`00000037 : 00000000`0001004a 00000000`0000005b 0000003e`00000038 fffffa84`0617600e : 0x6
fffff800`0342f660 00000000`0001004a : 00000000`0000005b 0000003e`00000038 fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`0000005d : 0x3e`00000037
fffff800`0342f668 00000000`0000005b : 0000003e`00000038 fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`0000005d fffffa80`06176000 : 0x1004a
fffff800`0342f670 0000003e`00000038 : fffffa84`0617600e 00000000`0000005d fffffa80`06176000 00000026`2b303639 : 0x5b
fffff800`0342f678 fffffa84`0617600e : 00000000`0000005d fffffa80`06176000 00000026`2b303639 00000027`00000021 : 0x3e`00000038
fffff800`0342f680 00000000`0000005d : fffffa80`06176000 00000026`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000033 : 0xfffffa84`0617600e
fffff800`0342f688 fffffa80`06176000 : 00000026`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000046 : 0x5d
fffff800`0342f690 00000026`2b303639 : 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000046 0000009c`000000b0 : 0xfffffa80`06176000
fffff800`0342f698 00000027`00000021 : 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000046 0000009c`000000b0 00000000`00000081 : 0x26`2b303639
fffff800`0342f6a0 0000003c`00000033 : 00000000`00000046 0000009c`000000b0 00000000`00000081 00000000`0000002b : 0x27`00000021
fffff800`0342f6a8 00000000`00000046 : 0000009c`000000b0 00000000`00000081 00000000`0000002b ee000008`01030000 : 0x3c`00000033
fffff800`0342f6b0 0000009c`000000b0 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`0000002b ee000008`01030000 01030022`272b3200 : 0x46
fffff800`0342f6b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`0000002b ee000008`01030000 01030022`272b3200 00000027`00000020 : 0x9c`000000b0
fffff800`0342f6c0 00000000`0000002b : ee000008`01030000 01030022`272b3200 00000027`00000020 fffffa80`065fe810 : 0x81
0: kd> r
rax=fffff8000342f470 rbx=fffffa8006176000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa840617600e rsi=fffffa800638ee00 rdi=00000000ffffffff
rip=fffff80001e73650 rsp=fffff8000342f368 rbp=fffff8000342f530
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa6002ef3207
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa8004de0490
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01e73650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`0342f370=000000000000000a
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01e1f000 fffff800`02337000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`02337000 fffff800`0237d000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00604000 fffffa60`0060e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`0063b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063b000 fffffa60`0064f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064f000 fffffa60`006ac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ac000 fffffa60`0075e000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075e000 fffffa60`007c4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c4000 fffffa60`007ce000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`007ce000 fffffa60`007de000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`007de000 fffffa60`007fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00804000 fffffa60`008de000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008de000 fffffa60`008ec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ec000 fffffa60`00942000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00942000 fffffa60`0094b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00955000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00955000 fffffa60`00985000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00985000 fffffa60`0099a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099a000 fffffa60`0099d400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0099e000 fffffa60`009aa000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009aa000 fffffa60`009be000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009be000 fffffa60`009d1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d1000 fffffa60`009d9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009d9000 fffffa60`009fd000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a0a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00a0a000 fffffa60`00a50000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a50000 fffffa60`00a64000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a64000 fffffa60`00aeb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`00aeb000 fffffa60`00b3b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00b3b000 fffffa60`00b93000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b93000 fffffa60`00bbf000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00bdc000 fffffa60`00be8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00be8000 fffffa60`00bfb000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00c07000 fffffa60`00dca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dca000 fffffa60`00dde000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e09000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00e09000 fffffa60`00f7c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`00f7c000 fffffa60`00fa8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00fa8000 fffffa60`00fd4000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00fd4000 fffffa60`00ffd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`01192000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01192000 fffffa60`011d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011d6000 fffffa60`011de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011de000 fffffa60`011f0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fa000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`011fa000 fffffa60`011fe580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`02007000 fffffa60`02932400   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu May 22 13:42:36 2008 (4835DABC)
fffffa60`02933000 fffffa60`02990000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02990000 fffffa60`029b3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`029b3000 fffffa60`029bf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`029bf000 fffffa60`029f0000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`029f0000 fffffa60`02a00000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`02a1e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02a1e000 fffffa60`02ab8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`02ab8000 fffffa60`02aca000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02aca000 fffffa60`02acb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02acc000 fffffa60`02b00000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`02b00000 fffffa60`02b11000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02b11000 fffffa60`02b1c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02b1c000 fffffa60`02b2c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02b2c000 fffffa60`02b73000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02b73000 fffffa60`02b87000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`02b87000 fffffa60`02bfb000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Thu Jun 26 15:35:01 2008 (48641995)
fffffa60`02c08000 fffffa60`02ce7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ce7000 fffffa60`02cf6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf6000 fffffa60`02d02000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d02000 fffffa60`02d48000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d48000 fffffa60`02d59000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d59000 fffffa60`02d6c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d6c000 fffffa60`02d88000   enecir   enecir.sys   Wed Jan 23 21:24:23 2008 (47982107)
fffffa60`02d88000 fffffa60`02da4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`02da4000 fffffa60`02dad000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`02dad000 fffffa60`02db9000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`02db9000 fffffa60`02df1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02df1000 fffffa60`02dfe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`02e0d000 fffffa60`0329f000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
fffffa60`032d3000 fffffa60`032e4a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`032e5000 fffffa60`032f4f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`032f5000 fffffa60`03317000   jmcr     jmcr.sys     Mon Mar 31 01:49:10 2008 (47F0A586)
fffffa60`03317000 fffffa60`03345000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`03345000 fffffa60`03365000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:02:55 2008 (4791928F)
fffffa60`03365000 fffffa60`0337b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0337b000 fffffa60`03387000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 15:13:11 2007 (46770377)
fffffa60`03387000 fffffa60`03395000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03395000 fffffa60`033eb000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 18:15:32 2008 (47EC46B4)
fffffa60`033eb000 fffffa60`033ece00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`033ed000 fffffa60`033f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0360b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0360e000 fffffa60`03649000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03649000 fffffa60`0366c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`0366c000 fffffa60`03671180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03672000 fffffa60`037ae000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Nov 21 14:05:20 2008 (492730A0)
fffffa60`037ae000 fffffa60`037bd000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`037bd000 fffffa60`037cf000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Sat Mar 22 23:18:33 2008 (47E5F639)
fffffa60`037cf000 fffffa60`037da000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`037da000 fffffa60`037ec000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`037ec000 fffffa60`037f3b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`037f4000 fffffa60`037fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0380d000 fffffa60`03816000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`03816000 fffffa60`03824000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03824000 fffffa60`03849000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`03849000 fffffa60`03852000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03852000 fffffa60`0385b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0385b000 fffffa60`03866000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`03866000 fffffa60`03877000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`03877000 fffffa60`03880000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03880000 fffffa60`0389d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0389d000 fffffa60`038abb00   mfetdik  mfetdik.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:12:25 2008 (477C0C49)
fffffa60`038ac000 fffffa60`038c7000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`038c7000 fffffa60`0390b000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`0390b000 fffffa60`03978000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03978000 fffffa60`03996000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`03996000 fffffa60`039a5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`039a5000 fffffa60`039c0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`039c0000 fffffa60`039df000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`039df000 fffffa60`039f0000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`039f0000 fffffa60`039fc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`03a07000 fffffa60`03a55000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`03a55000 fffffa60`03a61000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`03a61000 fffffa60`03ad7000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`03ad7000 fffffa60`03af4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`03af4000 fffffa60`03b02000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`03b02000 fffffa60`03b0e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03b0e000 fffffa60`03b18000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`03b18000 fffffa60`03b2b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`03b2b000 fffffa60`03b3b000   vfs101a  vfs101a.sys  Wed Feb 06 18:44:54 2008 (47AA70A6)
fffffa60`03b3b000 fffffa60`03b57000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03b57000 fffffa60`03b80300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`03b81000 fffffa60`03b8f000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Apr 28 19:10:51 2008 (481683AB)
fffffa60`03b8f000 fffffa60`03bd8000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Apr 28 19:10:55 2008 (481683AF)
fffffa60`03bd8000 fffffa60`03bec000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03bec000 fffffa60`03bf8000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:12 2008 (479199E4)
fffffa60`06c02000 fffffa60`06c24000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`06c2d000 fffffa60`06cc7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`06cc7000 fffffa60`06cdb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06cdb000 fffffa60`06d0f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`06d0f000 fffffa60`06d1a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`06d1a000 fffffa60`06d32000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06d32000 fffffa60`06dcd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`06dcd000 fffffa60`06df5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0820e000 fffffa60`0822c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0822c000 fffffa60`08246000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08246000 fffffa60`0826d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0826d000 fffffa60`08295000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08295000 fffffa60`082de000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`082de000 fffffa60`082fd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`082fd000 fffffa60`0832e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0832e000 fffffa60`083c2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083f6000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Fri Mar 06 01:06:17 2009 (49B0E789)
fffffa60`0860a000 fffffa60`086c0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`086c0000 fffffa60`086cb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`086cb000 fffffa60`086da000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`086da000 fffffa60`08715580   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:11:43 2008 (477C0C1F)
fffffa60`08716000 fffffa60`08727f00   mfeapfk  mfeapfk.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:12:39 2008 (477C0C57)
fffffa60`08728000 fffffa60`0873d280   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:13:24 2008 (477C0C84)
fffffa60`0873e000 fffffa60`0875a000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08786000 fffffa60`087bb000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`032b5000 fffffa60`032cb000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087db000 fffffa60`087fb000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087c6000 fffffa60`087db000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087c6000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`0877d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0329f000 fffffa60`032b5000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087d0000 fffffa60`087f0000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e1000 fffffa60`087f4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08782000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e1000 fffffa60`087f4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0329f000 fffffa60`032d3000   Rtlh64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f6000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087d0000 fffffa60`087e3000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f9000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083e2000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e3000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876a000 fffffa60`08775000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876a000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f9000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0877a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e3000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083d8000 fffffa60`083ee000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087db000 fffffa60`087fb000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087c6000 fffffa60`087db000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087c6000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`0877d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083d8000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087db000 fffffa60`087fb000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087c6000 fffffa60`087db000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087c6000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`0877d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083d8000 fffffa60`083ee000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`032e5000 fffffa60`032f4f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`02dad000 fffffa60`02db9000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`008ec000 fffffa60`00942000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0390b000 fffffa60`03978000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03672000 fffffa60`037ae000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Nov 21 14:05:20 2008 (492730A0)
fffffa60`009d1000 fffffa60`009d9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009d9000 fffffa60`009fd000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0099e000 fffffa60`009aa000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`0820e000 fffffa60`0822c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`03bec000 fffffa60`03bf8000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:12 2008 (479199E4)
fffffa60`039df000 fffffa60`039f0000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`039c0000 fffffa60`039df000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`03b8f000 fffffa60`03bd8000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Apr 28 19:10:55 2008 (481683AF)
fffffa60`03b81000 fffffa60`03b8f000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Apr 28 19:10:51 2008 (481683AB)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0873e000 fffffa60`0875a000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`02d88000 fffffa60`02da4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ac000 fffffa60`0075e000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`02b00000 fffffa60`02b11000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`00b93000 fffffa60`00bbf000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064f000 fffffa60`006ac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`011fa000 fffffa60`011fe580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0099a000 fffffa60`0099d400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03af4000 fffffa60`03b02000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`03a61000 fffffa60`03ad7000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`03ad7000 fffffa60`03af4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`00dca000 fffffa60`00dde000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`03649000 fffffa60`0366c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`03b02000 fffffa60`03b0e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03b18000 fffffa60`03b2b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`03b0e000 fffffa60`03b18000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`039f0000 fffffa60`039fc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c08000 fffffa60`02ce7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`00fa8000 fffffa60`00fd4000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`02d6c000 fffffa60`02d88000   enecir   enecir.sys   Wed Jan 23 21:24:23 2008 (47982107)
fffffa60`08786000 fffffa60`087bb000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00a50000 fffffa60`00a64000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a0a000 fffffa60`00a50000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a0a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00fd4000 fffffa60`00ffd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`00f7c000 fffffa60`00fa8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`02337000 fffff800`0237d000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02d59000 fffffa60`02d6c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`037da000 fffffa60`037ec000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`037cf000 fffffa60`037da000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`037ec000 fffffa60`037f3b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fa000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`0337b000 fffffa60`03387000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 15:13:11 2007 (46770377)
fffffa60`06d32000 fffffa60`06dcd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`03365000 fffffa60`0337b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00be8000 fffffa60`00bfb000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`032f5000 fffffa60`03317000   jmcr     jmcr.sys     Mon Mar 31 01:49:10 2008 (47F0A586)
fffffa60`03387000 fffffa60`03395000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`037f4000 fffffa60`037fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00604000 fffffa60`0060e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`02acc000 fffffa60`02b00000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00a64000 fffffa60`00aeb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`0366c000 fffffa60`03671180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`06cc7000 fffffa60`06cdb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06c02000 fffffa60`06c24000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`0063b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`08716000 fffffa60`08727f00   mfeapfk  mfeapfk.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:12:39 2008 (477C0C57)
fffffa60`08728000 fffffa60`0873d280   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:13:24 2008 (477C0C84)
fffffa60`086da000 fffffa60`08715580   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:11:43 2008 (477C0C1F)
fffffa60`0389d000 fffffa60`038abb00   mfetdik  mfetdik.sys  Wed Jan 02 14:12:25 2008 (477C0C49)
fffffa60`037ae000 fffffa60`037bd000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`033ed000 fffffa60`033f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0360b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009be000 fffffa60`009d1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0822c000 fffffa60`08246000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08246000 fffffa60`0826d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0826d000 fffffa60`08295000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08295000 fffffa60`082de000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`082de000 fffffa60`082fd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`007c4000 fffffa60`007ce000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`0385b000 fffffa60`03866000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00955000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`02db9000 fffffa60`02df1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00aeb000 fffffa60`00b3b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02b11000 fffffa60`02b1c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`011de000 fffffa60`011f0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00c07000 fffffa60`00dca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`029b3000 fffffa60`029bf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`06d0f000 fffffa60`06d1a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`029bf000 fffffa60`029f0000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02b73000 fffffa60`02b87000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03996000 fffffa60`039a5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`038c7000 fffffa60`0390b000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00b3b000 fffffa60`00b93000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`02e0d000 fffffa60`0329f000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
fffffa60`03866000 fffffa60`03877000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`03a55000 fffffa60`03a61000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01e1f000 fffff800`02337000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`01192000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0380d000 fffffa60`03816000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`037bd000 fffffa60`037cf000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Sat Mar 22 23:18:33 2008 (47E5F639)
fffffa60`02007000 fffffa60`02932400   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu May 22 13:42:36 2008 (4835DABC)
fffffa60`06cdb000 fffffa60`06d0f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`032d3000 fffffa60`032e4a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`03978000 fffffa60`03996000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00985000 fffffa60`0099a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00955000 fffffa60`00985000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`007ce000 fffffa60`007de000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0860a000 fffffa60`086c0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0360e000 fffffa60`03649000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0063b000 fffffa60`0064f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`03877000 fffffa60`03880000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02990000 fffffa60`029b3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`029f0000 fffffa60`02a00000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`007de000 fffffa60`007fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`02a1e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03a07000 fffffa60`03a55000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`03849000 fffffa60`03852000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02a1e000 fffffa60`02ab8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`03852000 fffffa60`0385b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03bd8000 fffffa60`03bec000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`06d1a000 fffffa60`06d32000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083f6000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Fri Mar 06 01:06:17 2009 (49B0E789)
fffffa60`03317000 fffffa60`03345000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`03345000 fffffa60`03365000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:02:55 2008 (4791928F)
fffffa60`086c0000 fffffa60`086cb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`038ac000 fffffa60`038c7000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`011d6000 fffffa60`011de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`06c2d000 fffffa60`06cc7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0832e000 fffffa60`083c2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`082fd000 fffffa60`0832e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`06dcd000 fffffa60`06df5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`02933000 fffffa60`02990000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02b87000 fffffa60`02bfb000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Thu Jun 26 15:35:01 2008 (48641995)
fffffa60`02aca000 fffffa60`02acb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03395000 fffffa60`033eb000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 18:15:32 2008 (47EC46B4)
fffffa60`00e09000 fffffa60`00f7c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`086cb000 fffffa60`086da000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`02df1000 fffffa60`02dfe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`03880000 fffffa60`0389d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`02ab8000 fffffa60`02aca000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e09000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00bdc000 fffffa60`00be8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02b1c000 fffffa60`02b2c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03b3b000 fffffa60`03b57000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`033eb000 fffffa60`033ece00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d48000 fffffa60`02d59000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02b2c000 fffffa60`02b73000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d02000 fffffa60`02d48000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02cf6000 fffffa60`02d02000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03b57000 fffffa60`03b80300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`03b2b000 fffffa60`03b3b000   vfs101a  vfs101a.sys  Wed Feb 06 18:44:54 2008 (47AA70A6)
fffffa60`03816000 fffffa60`03824000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03824000 fffffa60`03849000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009aa000 fffffa60`009be000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075e000 fffffa60`007c4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01192000 fffffa60`011d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`039a5000 fffffa60`039c0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02ce7000 fffffa60`02cf6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00804000 fffffa60`008de000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008de000 fffffa60`008ec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02da4000 fffffa60`02dad000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00942000 fffffa60`0094b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`032b5000 fffffa60`032cb000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087db000 fffffa60`087fb000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087c6000 fffffa60`087db000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087c6000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`0877d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0329f000 fffffa60`032b5000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087d0000 fffffa60`087f0000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e1000 fffffa60`087f4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08782000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e1000 fffffa60`087f4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0329f000 fffffa60`032d3000   Rtlh64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f6000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087d0000 fffffa60`087e3000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f9000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083e2000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e3000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876a000 fffffa60`08775000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876a000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f9000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0877a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087ce000 fffffa60`087e3000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`08780000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0875a000 fffffa60`0876d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083d8000 fffffa60`083ee000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087db000 fffffa60`087fb000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087c6000 fffffa60`087db000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087c6000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`0877d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083d8000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087db000 fffffa60`087fb000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087c6000 fffffa60`087db000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`087bb000 fffffa60`087c6000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0876d000 fffffa60`0877d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083d8000 fffffa60`083ee000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/FONT]
```


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Thanks much!

I'll have a look at the updates next time I see a machine with the issue. I don't currently have one to play with as the users are chomping at the bit to use the machines. 

If i can get time today i'm going to plot out the times when these BSODs are happening. I have a hunch that some are clustered around certain times of the day or atleast occur within minutes of each other. If that is the case i would have to suspect the Access Points even more.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

I ran the 10 Sony dumps. The bugchecks on the most recent 2 are same as the others = *0xd1* & name the Intel wifi driver as the probable cause.

An older 3rd version of the Intel wifi driver shows up -

```
[font=lucida console]   
NETw5v64.sys Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
[/font]
```
` 
Summary info on these 10 dumps -

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Debug session time: Tue Sep 22 07:06:31.481 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:10.200
BugCheck D1, {fffffa8407f4c00e, 2, 0, fffffa60032fc417}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+f7417 )
PROCESS_NAME:  VESMgr.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Debug session time: Tue Sep 22 07:04:09.544 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 4 days 23:54:53.605
BugCheck D1, {fffffa840805500e, 2, 0, fffffa60030f9417}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+f7417 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Debug session time: Thu Sep 17 07:08:22.327 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 1 days 18:46:58.892
BugCheck D1, {fffffa840811f00e, 2, 0, fffffa60030fe417}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+20b )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Wed Sep  2 13:08:48.608 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:24:22.848
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800025c7b81, fffffa60019fc798, fffffa60019fc170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Tue Sep  1 05:40:48.578 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:28.284
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8000262ab81, fffffa6004912798, fffffa6004912170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Tue Sep  1 05:18:37.472 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:34.052
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800025ddb81, fffffa60019e0798, fffffa60019e0170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Mon Aug 31 16:00:43.906 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:36.775
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8000261db81, fffffa60019fc798, fffffa60019fc170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Mon Aug 31 15:41:17.113 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:49:02.211
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8000260cb81, fffffa601b976798, fffffa601b976170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Sun Aug 30 18:50:46.824 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 1 days 11:14:44.870
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002624b81, fffffa60019e7798, fffffa60019e7170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Debug session time: Fri Aug 28 14:29:40.043 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 1 days 14:20:19.474
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800025ceb81, fffffa60019ee798, fffffa60019ee170}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopFreeRelationList+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.[/font]
```


` 

The other 8 BSODs have a bugcheck = *0x7e* and name the NT Kernel as the cause. They go from 8/28 - 9/17/09.


The dbug logs are attached.

Regards. . .

JC

.





```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\htucker_09-25-09_Vista__jcgriff2_\Sony_VGN_NW150J\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\htucker_09-25-09_Vista__jcgriff2_\Sony_VGN_NW150J\!_Kernel\Mini092209-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02201000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`023c3db0
Debug session time: Tue Sep 22 07:06:31.481 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:10.200
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa8407f4c00e, 2, 0, fffffa60032fc417}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+f7417 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8407f4c00e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa60032fc417, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002426080
 fffffa8407f4c00e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+f7417
fffffa60`032fc417 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  VESMgr.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa60019226e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa60019226e0)
.trap 0xfffffa60019226e0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80073214a8
rdx=fffffa8407f4c00e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa60032fc417 rsp=fffffa6001922870 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8007321000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000290e10
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xf7417:
fffffa60`032fc417 ??              ???
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000224e02e to fffff8000224e290

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`01922598 fffff800`0224e02e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`019225a0 fffff800`0224cf0b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07f4c000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`019226e0 fffffa60`032fc417 : fffffa80`07f4c000 fffffa80`08fb6dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`01922870 fffffa80`07f4c000 : fffffa80`08fb6dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 : NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffffa60`01922878 fffffa80`08fb6dd8 : 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a : 0xfffffa80`07f4c000
fffffa60`01922880 00000000`00000006 : 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 : 0xfffffa80`08fb6dd8
fffffa60`01922888 0000003c`00000036 : 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`07f4c00e : 0x6
fffffa60`01922890 00000000`00010047 : 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`0000005a : 0x3c`00000036
fffffa60`01922898 00000000`0000005a : 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`07f4c000 : 0x10047
fffffa60`019228a0 0000003c`00000038 : fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`07f4c000 0000001f`23282e31 : 0x5a
fffffa60`019228a8 fffffa84`07f4c00e : 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`07f4c000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 : 0x3c`00000038
fffffa60`019228b0 00000000`0000005a : fffffa80`07f4c000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 : 0xfffffa84`07f4c00e
fffffa60`019228b8 fffffa80`07f4c000 : 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 : 0x5a
fffffa60`019228c0 0000001f`23282e31 : 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 : 0xfffffa80`07f4c000
fffffa60`019228c8 00000027`00000023 : 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 : 0x1f`23282e31
fffffa60`019228d0 0000003c`00000033 : 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 : 0x27`00000023
fffffa60`019228d8 00000000`00000045 : 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 : 0x3c`00000033
fffffa60`019228e0 000000bb`000000c8 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 : 0x45
fffffa60`019228e8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 : 0xbb`000000c8
fffffa60`019228f0 00000000`00000050 : ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`092d9810 : 0x81
fffffa60`019228f8 ee000006`01030000 : 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`092d9810 00000000`00000045 : 0x50
fffffa60`01922900 0103001c`20252b00 : 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`092d9810 00000000`00000045 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000006`01030000
fffffa60`01922908 00000027`00000021 : fffffa80`092d9810 00000000`00000045 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07784490 : 0x103001c`20252b00
fffffa60`01922910 fffffa80`092d9810 : 00000000`00000045 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07784490 00000000`00000002 : 0x27`00000021
fffffa60`01922918 00000000`00000045 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07784490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07f4c2ce : 0xfffffa80`092d9810
fffffa60`01922920 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`07784490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07f4c2ce 00000000`0000001a : 0x45
fffffa60`01922928 fffffa80`07784490 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07f4c2ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07e73a80 : 0x2
fffffa60`01922930 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`07f4c2ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07e73a80 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07784490
fffffa60`01922938 fffffa80`07f4c2ce : 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07e73a80 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e1a2f5 : 0x2
fffffa60`01922940 00000000`0000001a : fffffa80`07e73a80 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e1a2f5 fffffa80`07f4c000 : 0xfffffa80`07f4c2ce
fffffa60`01922948 fffffa80`07e73a80 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e1a2f5 fffffa80`07f4c000 fffffa80`07f4c000 : 0x1a
fffffa60`01922950 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`00e1a2f5 fffffa80`07f4c000 fffffa80`07f4c000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07e73a80


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+f7417
fffffa60`032fc417 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+f7417

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48b79dce

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+f7417

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+f7417

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa60019226a0 rbx=fffffa8007f4c000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa8407f4c00e rsi=fffffa8008fb6dd8 rdi=00000000ffffffff
rip=fffff8000224e290 rsp=fffffa6001922598 rbp=fffffa6001922760
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa60032fc417
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa8007784490
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0224e290 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffffa60`019225a0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`01922598 fffff800`0224e02e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`019225a0 fffff800`0224cf0b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07f4c000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`019226e0 fffffa60`032fc417 : fffffa80`07f4c000 fffffa80`08fb6dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`019226e0)
fffffa60`01922870 fffffa80`07f4c000 : fffffa80`08fb6dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 : NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffffa60`01922878 fffffa80`08fb6dd8 : 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a : 0xfffffa80`07f4c000
fffffa60`01922880 00000000`00000006 : 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 : 0xfffffa80`08fb6dd8
fffffa60`01922888 0000003c`00000036 : 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`07f4c00e : 0x6
fffffa60`01922890 00000000`00010047 : 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`0000005a : 0x3c`00000036
fffffa60`01922898 00000000`0000005a : 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`07f4c000 : 0x10047
fffffa60`019228a0 0000003c`00000038 : fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`07f4c000 0000001f`23282e31 : 0x5a
fffffa60`019228a8 fffffa84`07f4c00e : 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`07f4c000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 : 0x3c`00000038
fffffa60`019228b0 00000000`0000005a : fffffa80`07f4c000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 : 0xfffffa84`07f4c00e
fffffa60`019228b8 fffffa80`07f4c000 : 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 : 0x5a
fffffa60`019228c0 0000001f`23282e31 : 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 : 0xfffffa80`07f4c000
fffffa60`019228c8 00000027`00000023 : 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 : 0x1f`23282e31
fffffa60`019228d0 0000003c`00000033 : 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 : 0x27`00000023
fffffa60`019228d8 00000000`00000045 : 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 : 0x3c`00000033
fffffa60`019228e0 000000bb`000000c8 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 : 0x45
fffffa60`019228e8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 : 0xbb`000000c8
fffffa60`019228f0 00000000`00000050 : ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`092d9810 : 0x81
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02201000 fffff800`02715000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffff800`02715000 fffff800`0275b000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`00618000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00618000 fffffa60`00645000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00645000 fffffa60`00659000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00659000 fffffa60`006b6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b6000 fffffa60`00768000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00768000 fffffa60`007ce000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007ce000 fffffa60`007ee000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`00808000 fffffa60`008e2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e2000 fffffa60`008f0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f0000 fffffa60`00946000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00946000 fffffa60`0094f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094f000 fffffa60`00959000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00959000 fffffa60`00989000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`0099e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099e000 fffffa60`009a1400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a2000 fffffa60`009ae000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009ae000 fffffa60`009c2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009d5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d5000 fffffa60`009fe300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`00a07000 fffffa60`00b15000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00b15000 fffffa60`00b5b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b5b000 fffffa60`00b6f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b6f000 fffffa60`00b7ad00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`00b7b000 fffffa60`00bee000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`00c02000 fffffa60`00c89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`00c89000 fffffa60`00cd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cd9000 fffffa60`00d31000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d31000 fffffa60`00d65000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00d65000 fffffa60`00dac000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`00dac000 fffffa60`00dd0000   IntcHdmi IntcHdmi.sys Mon Sep 22 06:49:56 2008 (48D7A284)
fffffa60`00dd0000 fffffa60`00dec000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`00dec000 fffffa60`00e00000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00e06000 fffffa60`00fc9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fd7000 fffffa60`00feb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`00feb000 fffffa60`00fff000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`0117a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`0117a000 fffffa60`011a6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a6000 fffffa60`011d2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011d2000 fffffa60`011fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`0120a000 fffffa60`0138e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138e000 fffffa60`013d2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d2000 fffffa60`013da000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013da000 fffffa60`013ec000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013ec000 fffffa60`01400000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0230e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`02317000 fffffa60`02323000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02323000 fffffa60`0232c000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0232c000 fffffa60`02389000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02389000 fffffa60`023ba000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`023ba000 fffffa60`023d2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`023d2000 fffffa60`023e4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`023e4000 fffffa60`023f4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02409000 fffffa60`02dd59e0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Jan 16 09:00:29 2009 (4970BD2D)
fffffa60`02dd6000 fffffa60`02df4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0e000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`02eed000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02eed000 fffffa60`02efc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02efc000 fffffa60`02f08000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`02f08000 fffffa60`02f4e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02f4e000 fffffa60`02f5f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`02f5f000 fffffa60`02f72000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02f72000 fffffa60`02fd9000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Tue Dec 09 09:04:33 2008 (493EA521)
fffffa60`02fd9000 fffffa60`02fe5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02fe5000 fffffa60`02ff5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02ff5000 fffffa60`03000000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`03201480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03205000 fffffa60`03696000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
fffffa60`03696000 fffffa60`036a7a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`036a8000 fffffa60`036b7f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`036b8000 fffffa60`036d0000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`036d0000 fffffa60`036ee000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`036ee000 fffffa60`03704000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03704000 fffffa60`03712000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03712000 fffffa60`03748000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed Oct 29 16:42:41 2008 (4908F4F1)
fffffa60`03748000 fffffa60`03754000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03754000 fffffa60`03756c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`03757000 fffffa60`03773000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03773000 fffffa60`03780000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffffa60`03780000 fffffa60`03793000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03793000 fffffa60`03797580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03798000 fffffa60`037d0000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`037d0000 fffffa60`037dd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`037dd000 fffffa60`03800000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`06807000 fffffa60`06988200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`06989000 fffffa60`069c4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`069c4000 fffffa60`069e7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`069e7000 fffffa60`069ec180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`069ed000 fffffa60`069eee00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`069ef000 fffffa60`069f9000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`06a0a000 fffffa60`06bb7000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`06bb7000 fffffa60`06bed000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`06bed000 fffffa60`06bf7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`06bf7000 fffffa60`06c00000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`06c0f000 fffffa60`06c34000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`06c34000 fffffa60`06c3d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06c3d000 fffffa60`06c46000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`06c46000 fffffa60`06c51000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`06c51000 fffffa60`06c62000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06c62000 fffffa60`06c6b000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`06c6b000 fffffa60`06c88000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`06c88000 fffffa60`06ca3000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`06ca3000 fffffa60`06d10000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`06d10000 fffffa60`06d54000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`06d54000 fffffa60`06d72000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`06d72000 fffffa60`06d81000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06d81000 fffffa60`06d9c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`06d9c000 fffffa60`06dea000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06dea000 fffffa60`06df6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`06e08000 fffffa60`06e7e000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`06e7e000 fffffa60`06ea3000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`06ea3000 fffffa60`06ec0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`06ec0000 fffffa60`06f0e000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`06f0e000 fffffa60`06f1c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`06f1c000 fffffa60`06f28000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`06f28000 fffffa60`06f3b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`06f3b000 fffffa60`06f5d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`06f5d000 fffffa60`06ff7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`18206000 fffffa60`1823a000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`1823a000 fffffa60`18245000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`18245000 fffffa60`1825d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`1825d000 fffffa60`182f8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`182f8000 fffffa60`18320000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`18320000 fffffa60`1833e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`1833e000 fffffa60`18358000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`18358000 fffffa60`1837f000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`1837f000 fffffa60`183a7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`183a7000 fffffa60`183f0000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`18800000 fffffa60`18808000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`18808000 fffffa60`18827000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`18827000 fffffa60`18858000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`18858000 fffffa60`188ec000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`188ec000 fffffa60`188f0280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`188f1000 fffffa60`189a7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`189a7000 fffffa60`189af000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 08:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`189af000 fffffa60`189ba000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`189ba000 fffffa60`189c9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`189c9000 fffffa60`189e9000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`189e9000 fffffa60`189ff000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fc9000 fffffa60`00fd7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02209000 fffffa60`02317000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`036a8000 fffffa60`036b7f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`008f0000 fffffa60`00946000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`06ca3000 fffffa60`06d10000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03712000 fffffa60`03748000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed Oct 29 16:42:41 2008 (4908F4F1)
fffffa60`069ef000 fffffa60`069f9000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`009a2000 fffffa60`009ae000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`18320000 fffffa60`1833e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`03757000 fffffa60`03773000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b6000 fffffa60`00768000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011d2000 fffffa60`011fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00659000 fffffa60`006b6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`03793000 fffffa60`03797580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0099e000 fffffa60`009a1400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`06f0e000 fffffa60`06f1c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`06ea3000 fffffa60`06ec0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013ec000 fffffa60`01400000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`069c4000 fffffa60`069e7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0230e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`06f1c000 fffffa60`06f28000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`02eed000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a6000 fffffa60`011d2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`06e08000 fffffa60`06e7e000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`007ce000 fffffa60`007ee000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`06e7e000 fffffa60`06ea3000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`06a0a000 fffffa60`06bb7000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`00b5b000 fffffa60`00b6f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b15000 fffffa60`00b5b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`06bed000 fffffa60`06bf7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0117a000 fffffa60`011a6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`03773000 fffffa60`03780000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02715000 fffff800`0275b000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02f5f000 fffffa60`02f72000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`1825d000 fffffa60`182f8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`036ee000 fffffa60`03704000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00a07000 fffffa60`00b15000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`02409000 fffffa60`02dd59e0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Jan 16 09:00:29 2009 (4970BD2D)
fffffa60`00dac000 fffffa60`00dd0000   IntcHdmi IntcHdmi.sys Mon Sep 22 06:49:56 2008 (48D7A284)
fffffa60`03780000 fffffa60`03793000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03704000 fffffa60`03712000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`00618000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00d31000 fffffa60`00d65000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c02000 fffffa60`00c89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`069e7000 fffffa60`069ec180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`00dec000 fffffa60`00e00000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06f3b000 fffffa60`06f5d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00618000 fffffa60`00645000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`188ec000 fffffa60`188f0280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`06f28000 fffffa60`06f3b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03748000 fffffa60`03754000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009d5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`1833e000 fffffa60`18358000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`18358000 fffffa60`1837f000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`1837f000 fffffa60`183a7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`183a7000 fffffa60`183f0000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`18808000 fffffa60`18827000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`06c46000 fffffa60`06c51000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`0094f000 fffffa60`00959000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`03798000 fffffa60`037d0000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c89000 fffffa60`00cd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02ff5000 fffffa60`03000000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013da000 fffffa60`013ec000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e06000 fffffa60`00fc9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02fd9000 fffffa60`02fe5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`1823a000 fffffa60`18245000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`02389000 fffffa60`023ba000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00fd7000 fffffa60`00feb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`06d72000 fffffa60`06d81000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06d10000 fffffa60`06d54000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00cd9000 fffffa60`00d31000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`03205000 fffffa60`03696000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
fffffa60`06c51000 fffffa60`06c62000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06dea000 fffffa60`06df6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02201000 fffff800`02715000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffffa60`0120a000 fffffa60`0138e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`06bf7000 fffffa60`06c00000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`18206000 fffffa60`1823a000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`03696000 fffffa60`036a7a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`06d54000 fffffa60`06d72000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`0099e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00959000 fffffa60`00989000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`188f1000 fffffa60`189a7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`06989000 fffffa60`069c4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00645000 fffffa60`00659000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00b6f000 fffffa60`00b7ad00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`06c62000 fffffa60`06c6b000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`037dd000 fffffa60`03800000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02fe5000 fffffa60`02ff5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02dd6000 fffffa60`02df4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`023ba000 fffffa60`023d2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`06d9c000 fffffa60`06dea000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06c34000 fffffa60`06c3d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06c3d000 fffffa60`06c46000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`189a7000 fffffa60`189af000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 08:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`036d0000 fffffa60`036ee000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`036b8000 fffffa60`036d0000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`18245000 fffffa60`1825d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06807000 fffffa60`06988200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`189af000 fffffa60`189ba000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`03754000 fffffa60`03756c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`06c88000 fffffa60`06ca3000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d2000 fffffa60`013da000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`06f5d000 fffffa60`06ff7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`00b7b000 fffffa60`00bee000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`00feb000 fffffa60`00fff000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`18858000 fffffa60`188ec000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`18827000 fffffa60`18858000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`182f8000 fffffa60`18320000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0232c000 fffffa60`02389000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`03201480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`06bb7000 fffffa60`06bed000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`0117a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`189ba000 fffffa60`189c9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`037d0000 fffffa60`037dd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`06c6b000 fffffa60`06c88000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`023d2000 fffffa60`023e4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02323000 fffffa60`0232c000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02317000 fffffa60`02323000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`06ec0000 fffffa60`06f0e000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`023e4000 fffffa60`023f4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`00dd0000 fffffa60`00dec000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`069ed000 fffffa60`069eee00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`02f4e000 fffffa60`02f5f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`00d65000 fffffa60`00dac000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`02f08000 fffffa60`02f4e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02efc000 fffffa60`02f08000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`009d5000 fffffa60`009fe300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0e000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`06c0f000 fffffa60`06c34000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009ae000 fffffa60`009c2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00768000 fffffa60`007ce000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138e000 fffffa60`013d2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`06d81000 fffffa60`06d9c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02eed000 fffffa60`02efc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00808000 fffffa60`008e2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e2000 fffffa60`008f0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffffa60`00946000 fffffa60`0094f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`189e9000 fffffa60`189ff000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`189c9000 fffffa60`189e9000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`18800000 fffffa60`18808000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`02f72000 fffffa60`02fd9000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Tue Dec 09 09:04:33 2008 (493EA521)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fc9000 fffffa60`00fd7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02209000 fffffa60`02317000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa84`07f4c00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`032fc417
Closing open log file D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\htucker_09-25-09_Vista__jcgriff2_\Sony_VGN_NW150J\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.Opened log file 'D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\htucker_09-25-09_Vista__jcgriff2_\Sony_VGN_NW150J\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\htucker_09-25-09_Vista__jcgriff2_\Sony_VGN_NW150J\!_Kernel\Mini092209-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02211000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`023d3db0
Debug session time: Tue Sep 22 07:04:09.544 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 4 days 23:54:53.605
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840805500e, 2, 0, fffffa60030f9417}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+f7417 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840805500e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa60030f9417, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002436080
 fffffa840805500e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+f7417
fffffa60`030f9417 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600191b4b0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600191b4b0)
.trap 0xfffffa600191b4b0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80074314a8
rdx=fffffa840805500e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa60030f9417 rsp=fffffa600191b640 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8007431000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffe659660
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xf7417:
fffffa60`030f9417 ??              ???
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000225e02e to fffff8000225e290

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0191b368 fffff800`0225e02e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0191b370 fffff800`0225cf0b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08055000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0191b4b0 fffffa60`030f9417 : fffffa80`08055000 fffffa80`06012dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`0191b640 fffffa80`08055000 : fffffa80`06012dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 : NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffffa60`0191b648 fffffa80`06012dd8 : 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a : 0xfffffa80`08055000
fffffa60`0191b650 00000000`00000006 : 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 : 0xfffffa80`06012dd8
fffffa60`0191b658 0000003c`00000036 : 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`0805500e : 0x6
fffffa60`0191b660 00000000`00010047 : 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`0000005a : 0x3c`00000036
fffffa60`0191b668 00000000`0000005a : 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`08055000 : 0x10047
fffffa60`0191b670 0000003c`00000038 : fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`08055000 0000001f`23282e31 : 0x5a
fffffa60`0191b678 fffffa84`0805500e : 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`08055000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 : 0x3c`00000038
fffffa60`0191b680 00000000`0000005a : fffffa80`08055000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 : 0xfffffa84`0805500e
fffffa60`0191b688 fffffa80`08055000 : 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 : 0x5a
fffffa60`0191b690 0000001f`23282e31 : 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 : 0xfffffa80`08055000
fffffa60`0191b698 00000027`00000023 : 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 : 0x1f`23282e31
fffffa60`0191b6a0 0000003c`00000033 : 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 : 0x27`00000023
fffffa60`0191b6a8 00000000`00000045 : 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 : 0x3c`00000033
fffffa60`0191b6b0 000000bb`000000c8 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 : 0x45
fffffa60`0191b6b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 : 0xbb`000000c8
fffffa60`0191b6c0 00000000`00000050 : ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0afb6870 : 0x81
fffffa60`0191b6c8 ee000006`01030000 : 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0afb6870 00000000`00000045 : 0x50
fffffa60`0191b6d0 0103001c`20252b00 : 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0afb6870 00000000`00000045 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000006`01030000
fffffa60`0191b6d8 00000027`00000021 : fffffa80`0afb6870 00000000`00000045 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07468490 : 0x103001c`20252b00
fffffa60`0191b6e0 fffffa80`0afb6870 : 00000000`00000045 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07468490 00000000`00000002 : 0x27`00000021
fffffa60`0191b6e8 00000000`00000045 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07468490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`080552ce : 0xfffffa80`0afb6870
fffffa60`0191b6f0 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`07468490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`080552ce 00000000`0000001a : 0x45
fffffa60`0191b6f8 fffffa80`07468490 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`080552ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07f98a80 : 0x2
fffffa60`0191b700 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`080552ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07f98a80 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07468490
fffffa60`0191b708 fffffa80`080552ce : 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07f98a80 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00c1e2f5 : 0x2
fffffa60`0191b710 00000000`0000001a : fffffa80`07f98a80 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00c1e2f5 fffffa80`08055000 : 0xfffffa80`080552ce
fffffa60`0191b718 fffffa80`07f98a80 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00c1e2f5 fffffa80`08055000 fffffa80`08055000 : 0x1a
fffffa60`0191b720 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`00c1e2f5 fffffa80`08055000 fffffa80`08055000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07f98a80


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+f7417
fffffa60`030f9417 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+f7417

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48b79dce

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+f7417

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+f7417

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa600191b470 rbx=fffffa8008055000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa840805500e rsi=fffffa8006012dd8 rdi=00000000ffffffff
rip=fffff8000225e290 rsp=fffffa600191b368 rbp=fffffa600191b530
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa60030f9417
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa8007468490
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0225e290 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0191b370=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0191b368 fffff800`0225e02e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0191b370 fffff800`0225cf0b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08055000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0191b4b0 fffffa60`030f9417 : fffffa80`08055000 fffffa80`06012dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0191b4b0)
fffffa60`0191b640 fffffa80`08055000 : fffffa80`06012dd8 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 : NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffffa60`0191b648 fffffa80`06012dd8 : 00000000`00000006 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a : 0xfffffa80`08055000
fffffa60`0191b650 00000000`00000006 : 0000003c`00000036 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 : 0xfffffa80`06012dd8
fffffa60`0191b658 0000003c`00000036 : 00000000`00010047 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`0805500e : 0x6
fffffa60`0191b660 00000000`00010047 : 00000000`0000005a 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`0000005a : 0x3c`00000036
fffffa60`0191b668 00000000`0000005a : 0000003c`00000038 fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`08055000 : 0x10047
fffffa60`0191b670 0000003c`00000038 : fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`08055000 0000001f`23282e31 : 0x5a
fffffa60`0191b678 fffffa84`0805500e : 00000000`0000005a fffffa80`08055000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 : 0x3c`00000038
fffffa60`0191b680 00000000`0000005a : fffffa80`08055000 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 : 0xfffffa84`0805500e
fffffa60`0191b688 fffffa80`08055000 : 0000001f`23282e31 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 : 0x5a
fffffa60`0191b690 0000001f`23282e31 : 00000027`00000023 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 : 0xfffffa80`08055000
fffffa60`0191b698 00000027`00000023 : 0000003c`00000033 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 : 0x1f`23282e31
fffffa60`0191b6a0 0000003c`00000033 : 00000000`00000045 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 : 0x27`00000023
fffffa60`0191b6a8 00000000`00000045 : 000000bb`000000c8 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 : 0x3c`00000033
fffffa60`0191b6b0 000000bb`000000c8 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 : 0x45
fffffa60`0191b6b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000050 ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 : 0xbb`000000c8
fffffa60`0191b6c0 00000000`00000050 : ee000006`01030000 0103001c`20252b00 00000027`00000021 fffffa80`0afb6870 : 0x81
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02211000 fffff800`02725000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffff800`02725000 fffff800`0276b000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`00341000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00606000 fffffa60`00610000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00610000 fffffa60`0063d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063d000 fffffa60`00651000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00651000 fffffa60`006ae000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ae000 fffffa60`00760000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00760000 fffffa60`007c6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c6000 fffffa60`007ee000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`0094b000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00954000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`0095e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095e000 fffffa60`0098e000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098e000 fffffa60`009a3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a3000 fffffa60`009a6400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a7000 fffffa60`009b3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009b3000 fffffa60`009c7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009c7000 fffffa60`009da000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009da000 fffffa60`009fa000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`00a01000 fffffa60`00b0f000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00b0f000 fffffa60`00b55000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b55000 fffffa60`00b69000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b69000 fffffa60`00b74d00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`00b75000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`00c0a000 fffffa60`00dcd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dcd000 fffffa60`00df4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00e5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00e5e000 fffffa60`00eb6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00eb6000 fffffa60`00ee2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00ee2000 fffffa60`00f30000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`00f30000 fffffa60`00f64000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`00f64000 fffffa60`00fff000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`01002000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011e1000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`011e1000 fffffa60`011ed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`011ed000 fffffa60`011f6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0120e000 fffffa60`01392000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01392000 fffffa60`013d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013de000 fffffa60`013f0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013f0000 fffffa60`013fa000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`02dcc9e0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Jan 16 09:00:29 2009 (4970BD2D)
fffffa60`02dcd000 fffffa60`02de7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`02de7000 fffffa60`02dfd000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`02eed000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02eed000 fffffa60`02efc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02efc000 fffffa60`02f08000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`02f08000 fffffa60`02f4e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02f4e000 fffffa60`02f5f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`02f5f000 fffffa60`02f72000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02f72000 fffffa60`02fd9000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Tue Dec 09 09:04:33 2008 (493EA521)
fffffa60`02fd9000 fffffa60`02ff7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`03002000 fffffa60`03493000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
fffffa60`03493000 fffffa60`034a4a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`034a5000 fffffa60`034b4f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`034b5000 fffffa60`034cd000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`034cd000 fffffa60`034eb000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`034eb000 fffffa60`03501000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03501000 fffffa60`0350f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0350f000 fffffa60`03545000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed Oct 29 16:42:41 2008 (4908F4F1)
fffffa60`03545000 fffffa60`03551000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03551000 fffffa60`03553c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`03554000 fffffa60`03570000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03570000 fffffa60`0357d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffffa60`0357d000 fffffa60`03590000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03590000 fffffa60`03594580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03595000 fffffa60`035cd000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`035cd000 fffffa60`035f5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0360c000 fffffa60`03669000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03669000 fffffa60`03676000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`03676000 fffffa60`03699000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03699000 fffffa60`036a5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`036a5000 fffffa60`036d6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`036d6000 fffffa60`036e6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`036e6000 fffffa60`03704000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`03704000 fffffa60`0371c000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`0371c000 fffffa60`0372e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0372e000 fffffa60`0372f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03730000 fffffa60`03764000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03764000 fffffa60`0376f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0376f000 fffffa60`0377f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`0377f000 fffffa60`037c6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`037c6000 fffffa60`037da000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`037da000 fffffa60`037fe000   IntcHdmi IntcHdmi.sys Mon Sep 22 06:49:56 2008 (48D7A284)
fffffa60`06805000 fffffa60`06986200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`06987000 fffffa60`069c2000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`069c2000 fffffa60`069e5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`069e5000 fffffa60`069ea180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`06a08000 fffffa60`06a7b000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`06a7b000 fffffa60`06a97000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`06a97000 fffffa60`06a98e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`06a99000 fffffa60`06ac2300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`06ac3000 fffffa60`06acd000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`06aed000 fffffa60`06b01000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`06b01000 fffffa60`06b0f000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`06b0f000 fffffa60`06b34000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`06b34000 fffffa60`06b3d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`06b3d000 fffffa60`06b48000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`06b48000 fffffa60`06b59000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06b59000 fffffa60`06b62000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`06b62000 fffffa60`06b7f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`06b7f000 fffffa60`06b9a000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`06b9a000 fffffa60`06bb7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`06bb7000 fffffa60`06bc5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`06bc5000 fffffa60`06bd9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06bd9000 fffffa60`06bf1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06bf1000 fffffa60`06c00000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`06c00000 fffffa60`06c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06c1e000 fffffa60`06c53000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`06db7000 fffffa60`06ded000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`06ded000 fffffa60`06df7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`06df7000 fffffa60`06e00000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`06e0c000 fffffa60`06e79000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`06e79000 fffffa60`06ebd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`06ebd000 fffffa60`06edb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`06edb000 fffffa60`06eea000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06eea000 fffffa60`06f05000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`06f05000 fffffa60`06f53000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06f53000 fffffa60`06f5f000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`06f5f000 fffffa60`06fd5000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`06fd5000 fffffa60`06ffa000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`07000000 fffffa60`0700b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0700c000 fffffa60`0711a000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`0711a000 fffffa60`07126000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`07126000 fffffa60`07139000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`07139000 fffffa60`0715b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0715b000 fffffa60`071f5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`071f5000 fffffa60`07200000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`18400000 fffffa60`18408000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`1840a000 fffffa60`18453000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`18453000 fffffa60`18472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`18472000 fffffa60`184a3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`184a3000 fffffa60`18537000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`18537000 fffffa60`1853b280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`1853c000 fffffa60`185f2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`185f2000 fffffa60`185fa000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 08:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`1d605000 fffffa60`1d621000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06c53000 fffffa60`06c68000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06c09000 fffffa60`06c1e000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06acd000 fffffa60`06aed000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06c09000 fffffa60`06db6000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d67b000 fffffa60`1d685000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d671000 fffffa60`1d67b000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d667000 fffffa60`1d671000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d65d000 fffffa60`1d667000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d653000 fffffa60`1d65d000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d649000 fffffa60`1d653000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d63f000 fffffa60`1d649000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`034a5000 fffffa60`034b4f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`0094b000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`06e0c000 fffffa60`06e79000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0350f000 fffffa60`03545000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed Oct 29 16:42:41 2008 (4908F4F1)
fffffa60`06ac3000 fffffa60`06acd000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`009a7000 fffffa60`009b3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`02fd9000 fffffa60`02ff7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`1d605000 fffffa60`1d621000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`03554000 fffffa60`03570000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ae000 fffffa60`00760000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00eb6000 fffffa60`00ee2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00651000 fffffa60`006ae000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`03590000 fffffa60`03594580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a3000 fffffa60`009a6400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`06bb7000 fffffa60`06bc5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`013f0000 fffffa60`013fa000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`06b9a000 fffffa60`06bb7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011e1000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`069c2000 fffffa60`069e5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`0700c000 fffffa60`0711a000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`0711a000 fffffa60`07126000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`02eed000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`06f5f000 fffffa60`06fd5000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`06fd5000 fffffa60`06ffa000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`06c1e000 fffffa60`06c53000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00b55000 fffffa60`00b69000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b0f000 fffffa60`00b55000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`06ded000 fffffa60`06df7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`03570000 fffffa60`0357d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02725000 fffff800`0276b000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02f5f000 fffffa60`02f72000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`00f64000 fffffa60`00fff000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`034eb000 fffffa60`03501000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00a01000 fffffa60`00b0f000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`02dcc9e0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Jan 16 09:00:29 2009 (4970BD2D)
fffffa60`037da000 fffffa60`037fe000   IntcHdmi IntcHdmi.sys Mon Sep 22 06:49:56 2008 (48D7A284)
fffffa60`0357d000 fffffa60`03590000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03501000 fffffa60`0350f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`00606000 fffffa60`00610000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`03730000 fffffa60`03764000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00b75000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`069e5000 fffffa60`069ea180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`06bc5000 fffffa60`06bd9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`07139000 fffffa60`0715b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00610000 fffffa60`0063d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`18537000 fffffa60`1853b280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`07126000 fffffa60`07139000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03545000 fffffa60`03551000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`009c7000 fffffa60`009da000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`02dcd000 fffffa60`02de7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`00dcd000 fffffa60`00df4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`007c6000 fffffa60`007ee000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`1840a000 fffffa60`18453000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`18453000 fffffa60`18472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`06b3d000 fffffa60`06b48000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`0095e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`03595000 fffffa60`035cd000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00e5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`03764000 fffffa60`0376f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013de000 fffffa60`013f0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00c0a000 fffffa60`00dcd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`03699000 fffffa60`036a5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`071f5000 fffffa60`07200000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`036a5000 fffffa60`036d6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`037c6000 fffffa60`037da000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`06edb000 fffffa60`06eea000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06e79000 fffffa60`06ebd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00e5e000 fffffa60`00eb6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`03002000 fffffa60`03493000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
fffffa60`06b48000 fffffa60`06b59000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06f53000 fffffa60`06f5f000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02211000 fffff800`02725000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffffa60`0120e000 fffffa60`01392000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`06df7000 fffffa60`06e00000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`00f30000 fffffa60`00f64000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`03493000 fffffa60`034a4a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`06ebd000 fffffa60`06edb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0098e000 fffffa60`009a3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0095e000 fffffa60`0098e000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`1853c000 fffffa60`185f2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`06987000 fffffa60`069c2000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0063d000 fffffa60`00651000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00b69000 fffffa60`00b74d00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`06b59000 fffffa60`06b62000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03676000 fffffa60`03699000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`036d6000 fffffa60`036e6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`036e6000 fffffa60`03704000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`03704000 fffffa60`0371c000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`06f05000 fffffa60`06f53000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06c00000 fffffa60`06c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06b34000 fffffa60`06b3d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`185f2000 fffffa60`185fa000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 08:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`034cd000 fffffa60`034eb000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`034b5000 fffffa60`034cd000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`06bd9000 fffffa60`06bf1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06805000 fffffa60`06986200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`07000000 fffffa60`0700b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`03551000 fffffa60`03553c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`06b7f000 fffffa60`06b9a000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`0715b000 fffffa60`071f5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`06a08000 fffffa60`06a7b000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`06aed000 fffffa60`06b01000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`184a3000 fffffa60`18537000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`18472000 fffffa60`184a3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`035cd000 fffffa60`035f5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0360c000 fffffa60`03669000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`0372e000 fffffa60`0372f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`06db7000 fffffa60`06ded000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`01002000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`06bf1000 fffffa60`06c00000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`03669000 fffffa60`03676000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`06b62000 fffffa60`06b7f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0371c000 fffffa60`0372e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`011ed000 fffffa60`011f6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`011e1000 fffffa60`011ed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00ee2000 fffffa60`00f30000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`0376f000 fffffa60`0377f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`06a7b000 fffffa60`06a97000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`06a97000 fffffa60`06a98e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`02f4e000 fffffa60`02f5f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`0377f000 fffffa60`037c6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`02f08000 fffffa60`02f4e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02efc000 fffffa60`02f08000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`06a99000 fffffa60`06ac2300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`06b01000 fffffa60`06b0f000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`06b0f000 fffffa60`06b34000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009b3000 fffffa60`009c7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00760000 fffffa60`007c6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01392000 fffffa60`013d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`06eea000 fffffa60`06f05000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02eed000 fffffa60`02efc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`00341000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00954000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`02de7000 fffffa60`02dfd000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`009da000 fffffa60`009fa000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`18400000 fffffa60`18408000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`02f72000 fffffa60`02fd9000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Tue Dec 09 09:04:33 2008 (493EA521)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ce000 fffffa60`1d7ee000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d621000 fffffa60`1d7ce000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06c53000 fffffa60`06c68000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06c09000 fffffa60`06c1e000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d7ee000 fffffa60`1d7f8000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06acd000 fffffa60`06aed000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`06c09000 fffffa60`06db6000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d67b000 fffffa60`1d685000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d671000 fffffa60`1d67b000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d667000 fffffa60`1d671000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d65d000 fffffa60`1d667000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d653000 fffffa60`1d65d000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d649000 fffffa60`1d653000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`1d63f000 fffffa60`1d649000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa84`0805500e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`030f9417
Closing open log file D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\htucker_09-25-09_Vista__jcgriff2_\Sony_VGN_NW150J\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt
[/font]
```


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Greetings Again All,

This issue is still persisting even with the latest Intel Wireless drivers on the systems. 

I’m going to rehash what has been going on and some theories that I have:

We had new wireless access points installed for a user base of approximately 380. These access points are a/g/n points that replaced a/b/g points so we introduced 802.11n. The day after they were installed we started seeing BSODs related to the wireless drivers. (NETw4v64.sys, NETw5v64.sys, NETw4v32.sys, NETw5v32.sys) 

The BSODs are occurring on machines mad by Sony, HP, and Dell. They all have the Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN cards in them. (one had an earlier card, a 4965 if memory serves) The BSODs have persisted through a reload, reinstallation of wireless drivers from the manufacturers, Intel drivers fresh from the Intel site.

I have also been seeing in the system logs of the machines that the wireless driver is spitting out an event 5005 that I have no information on and it gives no description. I had one with this card come in and it couldn’t recognize any wireless network. While this was happening I tried to change the advanced settings in the wireless driver and could not. I opened the system log and watched as it was populated by the 5005 event over and over. 

Speculation:

I first suspected outdated drivers could be the issue but I have no had one with the newest drivers come back with the same BSOD. Currently I suspect that the 5100 driver set has a flaw with n networks and I’m going to be disabling n on all the cards I see. It looks like, from the system log, that something with the wireless card is going wrong it is spitting a bunch of errors just prior to the BSODs. This could be entirely unrelated to n based networks but the epidemiology of the problem supports that it is either the APs themselves or the fact that they are using 802.11n networks. 

I'm attaching the dumps and logs for a new machine momentarily.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

This is a new machine now having the issue. Yesterday she brought it to me for not being able to connect to a network. I found the wireless card to be the Intel 5100. I restarted the machine and installed the latest drivers from intel and it was connecting again. This AM she brought it back with a BSOD this time that occured this AM. 

This is the same BSOD that has been the bane of my existance for the last week. Apparantly the latest drivers don't help the situation. I'm going to look through the system log again but i bet event 5005 is all over the place prior to the BSOD and yesterday when the wireless card was acting up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

09-29-09 Sony VGN-SR 


Audio drivers need updating - they can cause BSOD

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006
SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Dec 22 12:29:46 2006 (458C403A)
CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Dec 22 12:33:24 2006 (458C4114)
CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Dec 22 12:30:47 2006 (458C4077)
[/FONT]
```

The last crashes (non-BSODs) = Skype & *upeksvr.exe* - a driver named *remote.dll* failed w/ *0xc0000005 *exception. Is this school-related -- remote desktop??

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
9/22/2009 10:12 PM	Application Error	Faulting application upeksvr.exe, version 5.6.2.4546, time stamp 0x4896bf3d, faulting module remote.dll, version 5.6.2.4546, time stamp 0x4896b3b2, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000000000000e381, process id 0x554, application start time 0x01ca3ba1f87b7d7b.
9/25/2009 6:08 PM	Application Error	Faulting application Skype.exe, version 4.1.0.141, time stamp 0x4a5efe8f, faulting module RPCRT4.dll, version 6.0.6001.18247, time stamp 0x49f062b6, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0005015f, process id 0x123c, application start time 0x01ca3dffd4665093.[/FONT]
```

I see BlueTooth audio in here; then IDT; and Realtek HD audio...?? And Conexant (may be modem)

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
btwaudio.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:24 2009 (496BFA2C)

SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)

RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)

CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Dec 22 12:30:47 2006 (458C4077)

[/FONT]
```


This is the oddest stack text that I have ever seen. Ususlly, we can see the Microsoft drivers straight down. Here we only see *nt* & Intel -- then nothing...??

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`037a7368 fffff800`024a102e [COLOR=Blue]nt![/COLOR]KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`037a7370 fffff800`0249ff0b [COLOR=Blue]nt![/COLOR]KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`037a74b0 fffffa60`02f05417 [COLOR=Blue]nt![/COLOR]KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`037a7640 fffffa80`07183000 [COLOR=Red]NETw5v64[/COLOR]+0xf7417
fffff800`037a7648 fffffa80`06360dd8 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7650 00000000`00000006 0xfffffa80`06360dd8
fffff800`037a7658 00000041`0000003c 0x6
fffff800`037a7660 00000000`0001004c 0x41`0000003c
fffff800`037a7668 00000000`0000005f 0x1004c
fffff800`037a7670 00000042`0000003b 0x5f
fffff800`037a7678 fffffa84`0718300e 0x42`0000003b
fffff800`037a7680 00000000`0000005f 0xfffffa84`0718300e
fffff800`037a7688 fffffa80`07183000 0x5f
fffff800`037a7690 00000027`2b303639 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7698 00000027`00000021 0x27`2b303639
fffff800`037a76a0 0000003c`00000032 0x27`00000021
fffff800`037a76a8 00000000`00000044 0x3c`00000032
fffff800`037a76b0 00000094`000000a2 0x44
fffff800`037a76b8 00000000`00000081 0x94`000000a2
fffff800`037a76c0 00000000`00000025 0x81

[/FONT]
```
Don't know what, if any, the audio here does... so I'm just putting it on papaer here for now.

jcgriff2

.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\SAL18A.tmp\Mini092409-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02454000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02616db0
Debug session time: Thu Sep 24 06:05:15.002 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:05:25.962
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840718300e, 2, 0, fffffa6002f05417}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+f7417 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840718300e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa6002f05417, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002679080
 fffffa840718300e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+f7417
fffffa60`02f05417 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff800037a74b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff800037a74b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80071894a8
rdx=fffffa840718300e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002f05417 rsp=fffff800037a7640 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8007189000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=00000000008db270
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xf7417:
fffffa60`02f05417 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800024a102e to fffff800024a1290

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`037a7368 fffff800`024a102e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0718300e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`037a7370 fffff800`0249ff0b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07183000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`037a74b0 fffffa60`02f05417 : fffffa80`07183000 fffffa80`06360dd8 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`037a7640 fffffa80`07183000 : fffffa80`06360dd8 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c : NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffff800`037a7648 fffffa80`06360dd8 : 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f : 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7650 00000000`00000006 : 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b : 0xfffffa80`06360dd8
fffff800`037a7658 00000041`0000003c : 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0718300e : 0x6
fffff800`037a7660 00000000`0001004c : 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0718300e 00000000`0000005f : 0x41`0000003c
fffff800`037a7668 00000000`0000005f : 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0718300e 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07183000 : 0x1004c
fffff800`037a7670 00000042`0000003b : fffffa84`0718300e 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07183000 00000027`2b303639 : 0x5f
fffff800`037a7678 fffffa84`0718300e : 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07183000 00000027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 : 0x42`0000003b
fffff800`037a7680 00000000`0000005f : fffffa80`07183000 00000027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 : 0xfffffa84`0718300e
fffff800`037a7688 fffffa80`07183000 : 00000027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 : 0x5f
fffff800`037a7690 00000027`2b303639 : 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 : 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7698 00000027`00000021 : 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 : 0x27`2b303639
fffff800`037a76a0 0000003c`00000032 : 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 : 0x27`00000021
fffff800`037a76a8 00000000`00000044 : 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 ee000009`01020000 : 0x3c`00000032
fffff800`037a76b0 00000094`000000a2 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 ee000009`01020000 01020026`2a2f3500 : 0x44
fffff800`037a76b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000025 ee000009`01020000 01020026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 : 0x94`000000a2
fffff800`037a76c0 00000000`00000025 : ee000009`01020000 01020026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`05cb0810 : 0x81
fffff800`037a76c8 ee000009`01020000 : 01020026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`05cb0810 00000000`00000044 : 0x25
fffff800`037a76d0 01020026`2a2f3500 : 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`05cb0810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000009`01020000
fffff800`037a76d8 00000026`00000021 : fffffa80`05cb0810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`075ef490 : 0x1020026`2a2f3500
fffff800`037a76e0 fffffa80`05cb0810 : 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`075ef490 00000000`00000002 : 0x26`00000021
fffff800`037a76e8 00000000`00000044 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`075ef490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`071832ce : 0xfffffa80`05cb0810
fffff800`037a76f0 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`075ef490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`071832ce 00000000`0000001a : 0x44
fffff800`037a76f8 fffffa80`075ef490 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`071832ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07cbbc70 : 0x2
fffff800`037a7700 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`071832ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07cbbc70 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`075ef490
fffff800`037a7708 fffffa80`071832ce : 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`07cbbc70 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e232f5 : 0x2
fffff800`037a7710 00000000`0000001a : fffffa80`07cbbc70 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e232f5 fffffa80`07183000 : 0xfffffa80`071832ce
fffff800`037a7718 fffffa80`07cbbc70 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e232f5 fffffa80`07183000 fffffa80`07183000 : 0x1a
fffff800`037a7720 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`00e232f5 fffffa80`07183000 fffffa80`07183000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07cbbc70


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+f7417
fffffa60`02f05417 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+f7417

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48b79dce

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+f7417

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+f7417

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm NETw5v64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`0329f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: NETw5v64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
    Image name: NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
    CheckSum:         0048A85F
    ImageSize:        00491000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`037a7368 fffff800`024a102e nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`037a7370 fffff800`0249ff0b nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`037a74b0 fffffa60`02f05417 nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`037a7640 fffffa80`07183000 NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffff800`037a7648 fffffa80`06360dd8 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7650 00000000`00000006 0xfffffa80`06360dd8
fffff800`037a7658 00000041`0000003c 0x6
fffff800`037a7660 00000000`0001004c 0x41`0000003c
fffff800`037a7668 00000000`0000005f 0x1004c
fffff800`037a7670 00000042`0000003b 0x5f
fffff800`037a7678 fffffa84`0718300e 0x42`0000003b
fffff800`037a7680 00000000`0000005f 0xfffffa84`0718300e
fffff800`037a7688 fffffa80`07183000 0x5f
fffff800`037a7690 00000027`2b303639 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7698 00000027`00000021 0x27`2b303639
fffff800`037a76a0 0000003c`00000032 0x27`00000021
fffff800`037a76a8 00000000`00000044 0x3c`00000032
fffff800`037a76b0 00000094`000000a2 0x44
fffff800`037a76b8 00000000`00000081 0x94`000000a2
fffff800`037a76c0 00000000`00000025 0x81
0: kd> x *!
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0240e000 fffff800`02454000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff800`02454000 fffff800`02968000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\7C4CF24332FF4907BDD2208C3A84CB1E2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`002c1000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00661000   cdd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00600000 fffffa60`0060a000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0060a000 fffffa60`00637000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00637000 fffffa60`0064b000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0064b000 fffffa60`006a8000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffffa60`006a8000 fffffa60`0075a000   CI         (deferred)             
fffffa60`0075a000 fffffa60`007c0000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00802000 fffffa60`008dc000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffffa60`008dc000 fffffa60`008ea000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffffa60`008ea000 fffffa60`00940000   acpi       (deferred)             
fffffa60`00940000 fffffa60`00949000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00949000 fffffa60`00953000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00953000 fffffa60`00983000   pci        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00983000 fffffa60`00998000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00998000 fffffa60`0099b400   compbatt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0099c000 fffffa60`009a8000   BATTC      (deferred)             
fffffa60`009a8000 fffffa60`009bc000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`009bc000 fffffa60`009cf000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a01000 fffffa60`00b0f000   iaStor     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b0f000 fffffa60`00b17000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b17000 fffffa60`00b3b000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b3b000 fffffa60`00b81000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b81000 fffffa60`00b95000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b95000 fffffa60`00ba0d00   PxHlpa64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c01000 fffffa60`00c88000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c88000 fffffa60`00cd8000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00cd8000 fffffa60`00d30000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d30000 fffffa60`00d5ce00   RtHDMIVX   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d5d000 fffffa60`00d98000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d98000 fffffa60`00dbb000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`00dbb000 fffffa60`00df0000   fastfat    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00e0f000 fffffa60`00fd2000   ndis       (deferred)             
fffffa60`00fd2000 fffffa60`00fdc000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01009000 fffffa60`0117c000   tcpip      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0117c000 fffffa60`011a8000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011a8000 fffffa60`011d4000   ecache     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`01200000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`01384000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`013c8000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffffa60`013c8000 fffffa60`013d0000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d9000   shpf       (deferred)             
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup        (deferred)             
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0229a000   spsys      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0229a000 fffffa60`022ce000   nwifi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`022ce000 fffffa60`022e6000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02314000 fffffa60`02320000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02320000 fffffa60`02329000   tunmp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`02329000 fffffa60`02341000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02341000 fffffa60`02353000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02353000 fffffa60`02387000   ks         (deferred)             
fffffa60`02387000 fffffa60`02397000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffffa60`02397000 fffffa60`023de000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffffa60`023de000 fffffa60`023f2000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02600000 fffffa60`0260b000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0260c000 fffffa60`02b50000   atikmdag   (deferred)             
fffffa60`02b50000 fffffa60`02bad000   storport   (deferred)             
fffffa60`02bad000 fffffa60`02bde000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02bde000 fffffa60`02bfc000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02ce1000 fffffa60`02cf0000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffffa60`02cf0000 fffffa60`02d03000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffffa60`02d03000 fffffa60`02d0f000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d55000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02d55000 fffffa60`02d66000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02d66000 fffffa60`02dcb000   yk60x64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02dcb000 fffffa60`02dee000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`02dee000 fffffa60`02dfe000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0c000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`02e0c000 fffffa60`02e0d480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`0329f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
fffffa60`0329f000 fffffa60`032b0a00   ohci1394   (deferred)             
fffffa60`032b1000 fffffa60`032c0f00   1394BUS    (deferred)             
fffffa60`032c1000 fffffa60`032d9000   risdsn64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`032d9000 fffffa60`032f7000   rimssn64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`032f7000 fffffa60`0330d000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0330d000 fffffa60`0331b000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0331b000 fffffa60`03370000   SynTP      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03370000 fffffa60`03371e00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03372000 fffffa60`0337e000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0337e000 fffffa60`03380c80   SFEP       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03381000 fffffa60`0339d000   cdrom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0339d000 fffffa60`033b0000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033b0000 fffffa60`033b4580   CmBatt     (deferred)             
fffffa60`033b5000 fffffa60`033ed000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`033ed000 fffffa60`033fa000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffffa60`033fa000 fffffa60`033ff180   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06407000 fffffa60`06588200   RTKVHD64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06589000 fffffa60`065dd000   CAXHWAZL   (deferred)             
fffffa60`065dd000 fffffa60`065f1000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06600000 fffffa60`0660b000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0660f000 fffffa60`06789000   CAX_DPV    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06789000 fffffa60`067d7000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffffa60`067d7000 fffffa60`067f9000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06809000 fffffa60`068d1000   CAX_CNXT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`068d1000 fffffa60`068e0000   modem      (deferred)             
fffffa60`068e0000 fffffa60`06953000   SRTSP64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06953000 fffffa60`06973000   ENG64      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06973000 fffffa60`0698f000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06998000 fffffa60`069aa000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffffa60`069aa000 fffffa60`069b1c00   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffffa60`069b2000 fffffa60`069db300   usbvideo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`069dc000 fffffa60`069e6000   ArcSoftKsUFilter   (deferred)             
fffffa60`069f1000 fffffa60`069ff000   BTHUSB     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06a04000 fffffa60`06bb1000   EX64       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06bb1000 fffffa60`06bc4000   tcusb      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06bc4000 fffffa60`06bfa000   SYMEVENT64x86   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06c05000 fffffa60`06cb3000   bthport    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06cb3000 fffffa60`06ce4000   rfcomm     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ce4000 fffffa60`06cf1000   BthEnum    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06cf1000 fffffa60`06d10000   bthpan     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06d10000 fffffa60`06d8c000   btwavdt    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06d8c000 fffffa60`06dd0000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06dd0000 fffffa60`06ddf000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ddf000 fffffa60`06dfa000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e0a000 fffffa60`06e8f000   btwaudio   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e8f000 fffffa60`06e9b000   btwl2cap   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e9b000 fffffa60`06e9e880   btwrchid   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e9f000 fffffa60`06eb3000   SRTSPX64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06eb3000 fffffa60`06ebd000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ebd000 fffffa60`06ec6000   Null       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ec6000 fffffa60`06ed4000   vga        (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ed4000 fffffa60`06ef9000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ef9000 fffffa60`06f02000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f02000 fffffa60`06f0b000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f0b000 fffffa60`06f16000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f16000 fffffa60`06f27000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f27000 fffffa60`06f30000   rasacd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f30000 fffffa60`06f4d000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f4d000 fffffa60`06f68000   smb        (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f68000 fffffa60`06fd5000   afd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fd5000 fffffa60`06ff3000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ff3000 fffffa60`06fff000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07003000 fffffa60`07079000   eeCtrl64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07079000 fffffa60`0709e000   EraserUtilRebootDrv   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0709e000 fffffa60`070bb000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffffa60`070bb000 fffffa60`070c9000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffffa60`070c9000 fffffa60`071d7000   dump_iaStor   (deferred)             
fffffa60`071d7000 fffffa60`071e3000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`071e3000 fffffa60`071f6000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`08208000 fffffa60`082a3000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffffa60`082a3000 fffffa60`082cb000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffffa60`082cb000 fffffa60`082e9000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffffa60`082e9000 fffffa60`08303000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`08303000 fffffa60`0832a000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0832a000 fffffa60`08352000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffffa60`08352000 fffffa60`0839b000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0839b000 fffffa60`083ba000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffffa60`083ba000 fffffa60`083eb000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0840c000 fffffa60`084a0000   srv        (deferred)             
fffffa60`084a0000 fffffa60`084a4280   mdmxsdk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`084a5000 fffffa60`0855b000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0855b000 fffffa60`08566000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`08566000 fffffa60`08575000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffffa60`08575000 fffffa60`08595000   WUDFRd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`08595000 fffffa60`085ab000   WUDFPf     (deferred)             
fffffa60`085ab000 fffffa60`085b3000   xaudio64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`085b3000 fffffa60`085cf000   cdfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`085cf000 fffffa60`085e4000   USBSTOR    (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0b604000 fffffa60`0b712000   hiber_iaStor
fffffa60`085e3000 fffffa60`085ed000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`0698f000 fffffa60`06998000   hidusb.sys
fffffa60`069e6000 fffffa60`069f1000   mouhid.sys
fffffa60`085d9000 fffffa60`085e3000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`085cf000 fffffa60`085d9000   COH_Mon.sys
fffffa60`00fdc000 fffffa60`00fea000   crashdmp.sys
fffffa60`02206000 fffffa60`02314000   dump_iaStor.
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0240e000 fffff800`02454000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02454000 fffff800`02968000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`002c1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00661000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00600000 fffffa60`0060a000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060a000 fffffa60`00637000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00637000 fffffa60`0064b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064b000 fffffa60`006a8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006a8000 fffffa60`0075a000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075a000 fffffa60`007c0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`00802000 fffffa60`008dc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dc000 fffffa60`008ea000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ea000 fffffa60`00940000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00940000 fffffa60`00949000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00949000 fffffa60`00953000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00953000 fffffa60`00983000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00983000 fffffa60`00998000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00998000 fffffa60`0099b400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0099c000 fffffa60`009a8000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009a8000 fffffa60`009bc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009bc000 fffffa60`009cf000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`00a01000 fffffa60`00b0f000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00b0f000 fffffa60`00b17000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b17000 fffffa60`00b3b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b3b000 fffffa60`00b81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b81000 fffffa60`00b95000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b95000 fffffa60`00ba0d00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`00c01000 fffffa60`00c88000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`00c88000 fffffa60`00cd8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cd8000 fffffa60`00d30000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d30000 fffffa60`00d5ce00   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Thu Dec 25 01:30:47 2008 (495352C7)
fffffa60`00d5d000 fffffa60`00d98000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00d98000 fffffa60`00dbb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`00dbb000 fffffa60`00df0000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00e0f000 fffffa60`00fd2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fd2000 fffffa60`00fdc000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`01009000 fffffa60`0117c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`0117c000 fffffa60`011a8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a8000 fffffa60`011d4000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`01200000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`01384000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`013c8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013c8000 fffffa60`013d0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d9000   shpf     shpf.sys     Fri Aug 22 00:48:03 2008 (48AE6F33)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0229a000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0229a000 fffffa60`022ce000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`022ce000 fffffa60`022e6000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02314000 fffffa60`02320000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02320000 fffffa60`02329000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02329000 fffffa60`02341000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02341000 fffffa60`02353000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02353000 fffffa60`02387000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`02387000 fffffa60`02397000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02397000 fffffa60`023de000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`023de000 fffffa60`023f2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`02600000 fffffa60`0260b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0260c000 fffffa60`02b50000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Jan 27 19:53:40 2009 (497FD6C4)
fffffa60`02b50000 fffffa60`02bad000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02bad000 fffffa60`02bde000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02bde000 fffffa60`02bfc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ce1000 fffffa60`02cf0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf0000 fffffa60`02d03000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d03000 fffffa60`02d0f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d55000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02d55000 fffffa60`02d66000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`02d66000 fffffa60`02dcb000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Fri Jan 18 04:21:20 2008 (479099C0)
fffffa60`02dcb000 fffffa60`02dee000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02dee000 fffffa60`02dfe000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02e0c000 fffffa60`02e0d480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`0329f000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Aug 28 23:57:18 2008 (48B79DCE)
fffffa60`0329f000 fffffa60`032b0a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`032b1000 fffffa60`032c0f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`032c1000 fffffa60`032d9000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`032d9000 fffffa60`032f7000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`032f7000 fffffa60`0330d000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0330d000 fffffa60`0331b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0331b000 fffffa60`03370000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Feb 01 18:00:10 2008 (47A3CEAA)
fffffa60`03370000 fffffa60`03371e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`03372000 fffffa60`0337e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0337e000 fffffa60`03380c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`03381000 fffffa60`0339d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`0339d000 fffffa60`033b0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`033b0000 fffffa60`033b4580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`033b5000 fffffa60`033ed000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`033ed000 fffffa60`033fa000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`033fa000 fffffa60`033ff180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`06407000 fffffa60`06588200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`06589000 fffffa60`065dd000   CAXHWAZL CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Dec 22 12:30:47 2006 (458C4077)
fffffa60`065dd000 fffffa60`065f1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06600000 fffffa60`0660b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`0660f000 fffffa60`06789000   CAX_DPV  CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Dec 22 12:33:24 2006 (458C4114)
fffffa60`06789000 fffffa60`067d7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`067d7000 fffffa60`067f9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`06809000 fffffa60`068d1000   CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Dec 22 12:29:46 2006 (458C403A)
fffffa60`068d1000 fffffa60`068e0000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`068e0000 fffffa60`06953000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`06953000 fffffa60`06973000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`06973000 fffffa60`0698f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`06998000 fffffa60`069aa000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`069aa000 fffffa60`069b1c00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`069b2000 fffffa60`069db300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`069dc000 fffffa60`069e6000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`069f1000 fffffa60`069ff000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:47 2008 (4806B7BF)
fffffa60`06a04000 fffffa60`06bb1000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`06bb1000 fffffa60`06bc4000   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Mon May 05 07:53:47 2008 (481F1F7B)
fffffa60`06bc4000 fffffa60`06bfa000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`06c05000 fffffa60`06cb3000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:57 2008 (4806B7C9)
fffffa60`06cb3000 fffffa60`06ce4000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:51 2008 (4806B7C3)
fffffa60`06ce4000 fffffa60`06cf1000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:49 2008 (4806B7C1)
fffffa60`06cf1000 fffffa60`06d10000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`06d10000 fffffa60`06d8c000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Jan 12 18:18:29 2009 (496BF9F5)
fffffa60`06d8c000 fffffa60`06dd0000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`06dd0000 fffffa60`06ddf000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06ddf000 fffffa60`06dfa000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`06e0a000 fffffa60`06e8f000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:24 2009 (496BFA2C)
fffffa60`06e8f000 fffffa60`06e9b000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Thu Dec 18 14:31:13 2008 (494ACF31)
fffffa60`06e9b000 fffffa60`06e9e880   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:38 2009 (496BFA3A)
fffffa60`06e9f000 fffffa60`06eb3000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`06eb3000 fffffa60`06ebd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`06ebd000 fffffa60`06ec6000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`06ec6000 fffffa60`06ed4000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`06ed4000 fffffa60`06ef9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`06ef9000 fffffa60`06f02000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06f02000 fffffa60`06f0b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`06f0b000 fffffa60`06f16000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`06f16000 fffffa60`06f27000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06f27000 fffffa60`06f30000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`06f30000 fffffa60`06f4d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`06f4d000 fffffa60`06f68000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`06f68000 fffffa60`06fd5000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`06fd5000 fffffa60`06ff3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`06ff3000 fffffa60`06fff000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`07003000 fffffa60`07079000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`07079000 fffffa60`0709e000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`0709e000 fffffa60`070bb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`070bb000 fffffa60`070c9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`070c9000 fffffa60`071d7000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`071d7000 fffffa60`071e3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`071e3000 fffffa60`071f6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08208000 fffffa60`082a3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`082a3000 fffffa60`082cb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`082cb000 fffffa60`082e9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`082e9000 fffffa60`08303000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08303000 fffffa60`0832a000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0832a000 fffffa60`08352000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08352000 fffffa60`0839b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0839b000 fffffa60`083ba000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`083ba000 fffffa60`083eb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0840c000 fffffa60`084a0000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`084a0000 fffffa60`084a4280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`084a5000 fffffa60`0855b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0855b000 fffffa60`08566000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`08566000 fffffa60`08575000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`08575000 fffffa60`08595000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`08595000 fffffa60`085ab000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`085ab000 fffffa60`085b3000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`085b3000 fffffa60`085cf000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`085cf000 fffffa60`085e4000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)

0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`037a7368 fffff800`024a102e nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`037a7370 fffff800`0249ff0b nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`037a74b0 fffffa60`02f05417 nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`037a7640 fffffa80`07183000 NETw5v64+0xf7417
fffff800`037a7648 fffffa80`06360dd8 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7650 00000000`00000006 0xfffffa80`06360dd8
fffff800`037a7658 00000041`0000003c 0x6
fffff800`037a7660 00000000`0001004c 0x41`0000003c
fffff800`037a7668 00000000`0000005f 0x1004c
fffff800`037a7670 00000042`0000003b 0x5f
fffff800`037a7678 fffffa84`0718300e 0x42`0000003b
fffff800`037a7680 00000000`0000005f 0xfffffa84`0718300e
fffff800`037a7688 fffffa80`07183000 0x5f
fffff800`037a7690 00000027`2b303639 0xfffffa80`07183000
fffff800`037a7698 00000027`00000021 0x27`2b303639
fffff800`037a76a0 0000003c`00000032 0x27`00000021
fffff800`037a76a8 00000000`00000044 0x3c`00000032
fffff800`037a76b0 00000094`000000a2 0x44
fffff800`037a76b8 00000000`00000081 0x94`000000a2
fffff800`037a76c0 00000000`00000025 0x81

[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\SAL18A.tmp\Mini092909-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.22478.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090723-0630
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02413000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`025d5db0
Debug session time: Tue Sep 29 05:19:47.320 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:24:13.762
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840742400e, 2, 0, fffffa6002ed5027}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+d5027 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840742400e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa6002ed5027, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002638080
 fffffa840742400e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+d5027
fffffa60`02ed5027 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  ThirdPartyAppMg

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa60019226c0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa60019226c0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80072024e0
rdx=fffffa840742400e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002ed5027 rsp=fffffa6001922850 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8007202000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffe604170
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xd5027:
fffffa60`02ed5027 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000246002e to fffff80002460290

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`01922578 fffff800`0246002e : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`01922580 fffff800`0245ef0b : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e223e9 fffffa80`044ac500 fffffa80`07424000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`019226c0 fffffa60`02ed5027 : fffffa80`07424000 fffffa80`09ffa870 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`01922850 fffffa80`07424000 : fffffa80`09ffa870 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c : NETw5v64+0xd5027
fffffa60`01922858 fffffa80`09ffa870 : 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f : 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`01922860 00000000`00000006 : 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b : 0xfffffa80`09ffa870
fffffa60`01922868 00000041`0000003c : 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0742400e : 0x6
fffffa60`01922870 00000000`0001004c : 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`0000005f : 0x41`0000003c
fffffa60`01922878 00000000`0000005f : 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07424000 : 0x1004c
fffffa60`01922880 00000042`0000003b : fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07424000 ffff0027`2b303639 : 0x5f
fffffa60`01922888 fffffa84`0742400e : 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07424000 ffff0027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 : 0x42`0000003b
fffffa60`01922890 00000000`0000005f : fffffa80`07424000 ffff0027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 : 0xfffffa84`0742400e
fffffa60`01922898 fffffa80`07424000 : ffff0027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 : 0x5f
fffffa60`019228a0 ffff0027`2b303639 : 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 : 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`019228a8 00000027`00000021 : 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 : 0xffff0027`2b303639
fffffa60`019228b0 0000003c`00000032 : 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 : 0x27`00000021
fffffa60`019228b8 00000000`00000044 : 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 ee000000`00000000 : 0x3c`00000032
fffffa60`019228c0 00000094`000000a2 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 ee000000`00000000 ffff0026`2a2f3500 : 0x44
fffffa60`019228c8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000025 ee000000`00000000 ffff0026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 : 0x94`000000a2
fffffa60`019228d0 00000000`00000025 : ee000000`00000000 ffff0026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`09d8c810 : 0x81
fffffa60`019228d8 ee000000`00000000 : ffff0026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`09d8c810 00000000`00000044 : 0x25
fffffa60`019228e0 ffff0026`2a2f3500 : 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`09d8c810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000000`00000000
fffffa60`019228e8 00000026`00000021 : fffffa80`09d8c810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0725a4e0 : 0xffff0026`2a2f3500
fffffa60`019228f0 fffffa80`09d8c810 : 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0725a4e0 00000000`00000002 : 0x26`00000021
fffffa60`019228f8 00000000`00000044 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0725a4e0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`074242ce : 0xfffffa80`09d8c810
fffffa60`01922900 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`0725a4e0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`074242ce 00000000`0000001a : 0x44
fffffa60`01922908 fffffa80`0725a4e0 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`074242ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`074399b0 : 0x2
fffffa60`01922910 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`074242ce 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`074399b0 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0725a4e0
fffffa60`01922918 fffffa80`074242ce : 00000000`0000001a fffffa80`074399b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e212f5 : 0x2
fffffa60`01922920 00000000`0000001a : fffffa80`074399b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e212f5 fffffa80`07424000 : 0xfffffa80`074242ce
fffffa60`01922928 fffffa80`074399b0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00e212f5 fffffa80`07424000 fffffa80`07424000 : 0x1a
fffffa60`01922930 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`00e212f5 fffffa80`07424000 fffffa80`07424000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`074399b0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+d5027
fffffa60`02ed5027 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+d5027

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a1f7820

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+d5027

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+d5027

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm NETw5v64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`0333c000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: NETw5v64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
    Image name: NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu May 28 22:52:32 2009 (4A1F7820)
    CheckSum:         0053EC5B
    ImageSize:        0053C000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
1: kd> .trap 0xfffffa60019226c0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80072024e0
rdx=fffffa840742400e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002ed5027 rsp=fffffa6001922850 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8007202000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffe604170
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xd5027:
fffffa60`02ed5027 ??              ???
1: kd> k
  *** Stack trace for last set context - .thread/.cxr resets it
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffffa60`01922850 fffffa80`07424000 NETw5v64+0xd5027
fffffa60`01922858 fffffa80`09ffa870 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`01922860 00000000`00000006 0xfffffa80`09ffa870
fffffa60`01922868 00000041`0000003c 0x6
fffffa60`01922870 00000000`0001004c 0x41`0000003c
fffffa60`01922878 00000000`0000005f 0x1004c
fffffa60`01922880 00000042`0000003b 0x5f
fffffa60`01922888 fffffa84`0742400e 0x42`0000003b
fffffa60`01922890 00000000`0000005f 0xfffffa84`0742400e
fffffa60`01922898 fffffa80`07424000 0x5f
fffffa60`019228a0 ffff0027`2b303639 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`019228a8 00000027`00000021 0xffff0027`2b303639
fffffa60`019228b0 0000003c`00000032 0x27`00000021
fffffa60`019228b8 00000000`00000044 0x3c`00000032
fffffa60`019228c0 00000094`000000a2 0x44
fffffa60`019228c8 00000000`00000081 0x94`000000a2
fffffa60`019228d0 00000000`00000025 0x81
fffffa60`019228d8 ee000000`00000000 0x25
fffffa60`019228e0 ffff0026`2a2f3500 0xee000000`00000000
fffffa60`019228e8 00000026`00000021 0xffff0026`2a2f3500
1: kd> .thread/.cxr
Unknown option '.'
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHlpa64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHlpa64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RtHDMIVX.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RtHDMIVX.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for shpf.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for shpf.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for risdsn64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for risdsn64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimssn64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimssn64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SFEP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SFEP.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CAXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CAXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CAX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CAX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for BTHUSB.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for BTHUSB.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CAX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CAX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcusb.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP64.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HIDCLASS.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HIDCLASS.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HIDPARSE.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HIDPARSE.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EX64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EX64.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for btwaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for btwaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for btwl2cap.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for btwl2cap.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for btwrchid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for btwrchid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPX64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPX64.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bthport.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bthport.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rfcomm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rfcomm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for BthEnum.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for BthEnum.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for btwavdt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for btwavdt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dump_iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dump_iaStor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for peauth.sys - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdfs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ENG64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ENG64.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for COH_Mon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for COH_Mon.sys
Couldn't resolve error at 'cxr'
1: kd> kv
  *** Stack trace for last set context - .thread/.cxr resets it
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`01922850 fffffa80`07424000 : fffffa80`09ffa870 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c : NETw5v64+0xd5027
fffffa60`01922858 fffffa80`09ffa870 : 00000000`00000006 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f : 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`01922860 00000000`00000006 : 00000041`0000003c 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b : 0xfffffa80`09ffa870
fffffa60`01922868 00000041`0000003c : 00000000`0001004c 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0742400e : 0x6
fffffa60`01922870 00000000`0001004c : 00000000`0000005f 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`0000005f : 0x41`0000003c
fffffa60`01922878 00000000`0000005f : 00000042`0000003b fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07424000 : 0x1004c
fffffa60`01922880 00000042`0000003b : fffffa84`0742400e 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07424000 ffff0027`2b303639 : 0x5f
fffffa60`01922888 fffffa84`0742400e : 00000000`0000005f fffffa80`07424000 ffff0027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 : 0x42`0000003b
fffffa60`01922890 00000000`0000005f : fffffa80`07424000 ffff0027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 : 0xfffffa84`0742400e
fffffa60`01922898 fffffa80`07424000 : ffff0027`2b303639 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 : 0x5f
fffffa60`019228a0 ffff0027`2b303639 : 00000027`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 : 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`019228a8 00000027`00000021 : 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 : 0xffff0027`2b303639
fffffa60`019228b0 0000003c`00000032 : 00000000`00000044 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 : 0x27`00000021
fffffa60`019228b8 00000000`00000044 : 00000094`000000a2 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 ee000000`00000000 : 0x3c`00000032
fffffa60`019228c0 00000094`000000a2 : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000025 ee000000`00000000 ffff0026`2a2f3500 : 0x44
fffffa60`019228c8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000025 ee000000`00000000 ffff0026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 : 0x94`000000a2
fffffa60`019228d0 00000000`00000025 : ee000000`00000000 ffff0026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`09d8c810 : 0x81
fffffa60`019228d8 ee000000`00000000 : ffff0026`2a2f3500 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`09d8c810 00000000`00000044 : 0x25
fffffa60`019228e0 ffff0026`2a2f3500 : 00000026`00000021 fffffa80`09d8c810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 : 0xee000000`00000000
fffffa60`019228e8 00000026`00000021 : fffffa80`09d8c810 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0725a4e0 : 0xffff0026`2a2f3500
1: kd> k
  *** Stack trace for last set context - .thread/.cxr resets it
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffffa60`01922850 fffffa80`07424000 NETw5v64+0xd5027
fffffa60`01922858 fffffa80`09ffa870 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`01922860 00000000`00000006 0xfffffa80`09ffa870
fffffa60`01922868 00000041`0000003c 0x6
fffffa60`01922870 00000000`0001004c 0x41`0000003c
fffffa60`01922878 00000000`0000005f 0x1004c
fffffa60`01922880 00000042`0000003b 0x5f
fffffa60`01922888 fffffa84`0742400e 0x42`0000003b
fffffa60`01922890 00000000`0000005f 0xfffffa84`0742400e
fffffa60`01922898 fffffa80`07424000 0x5f
fffffa60`019228a0 ffff0027`2b303639 0xfffffa80`07424000
fffffa60`019228a8 00000027`00000021 0xffff0027`2b303639
fffffa60`019228b0 0000003c`00000032 0x27`00000021
fffffa60`019228b8 00000000`00000044 0x3c`00000032
fffffa60`019228c0 00000094`000000a2 0x44
fffffa60`019228c8 00000000`00000081 0x94`000000a2
fffffa60`019228d0 00000000`00000025 0x81
fffffa60`019228d8 ee000000`00000000 0x25
fffffa60`019228e0 ffff0026`2a2f3500 0xee000000`00000000
fffffa60`019228e8 00000026`00000021 0xffff0026`2a2f3500
1: kd> r 
Last set context:
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80072024e0
rdx=fffffa840742400e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002ed5027 rsp=fffffa6001922850 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8007202000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffe604170
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=0002  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000             efl=00010246
NETw5v64+0xd5027:
fffffa60`02ed5027 ??              ???
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02413000 fffff800`02927000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffff800`02927000 fffff800`0296d000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`002c1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00602000 fffffa60`0060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00639000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00639000 fffffa60`0064d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064d000 fffffa60`006aa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006aa000 fffffa60`0075c000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075c000 fffffa60`007c2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007f7000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`0080a000 fffffa60`008e4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e4000 fffffa60`008f2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f2000 fffffa60`00948000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00951000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00951000 fffffa60`0095b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095b000 fffffa60`0098b000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009a0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a0000 fffffa60`009a3400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a4000 fffffa60`009b0000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009b0000 fffffa60`009c4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009d7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d7000 fffffa60`009fa000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00b1a000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00b1a000 fffffa60`00b22000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b46000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b46000 fffffa60`00b8c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00ba0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ba0000 fffffa60`00babd00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`00bac000 fffffa60`00be7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00c04000 fffffa60`00c8b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`00c8b000 fffffa60`00cdb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cdb000 fffffa60`00d33000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d33000 fffffa60`00d67000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00d67000 fffffa60`00dae000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`00dae000 fffffa60`00dc2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`00dc2000 fffffa60`00deee00   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Thu Dec 25 01:30:47 2008 (495352C7)
fffffa60`00e0d000 fffffa60`00fd0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00ffc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01173000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`01173000 fffffa60`0119f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`0119f000 fffffa60`011cb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cb000 fffffa60`011df000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`011ed000 fffffa60`011fd000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`0138f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138f000 fffffa60`013d3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d3000 fffffa60`013db000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013db000 fffffa60`013e4000   shpf     shpf.sys     Fri Aug 22 00:48:03 2008 (48AE6F33)
fffffa60`013e4000 fffffa60`013f6000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013f6000 fffffa60`01400000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`02222000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`02222000 fffffa60`022bc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`022bc000 fffffa60`022f0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`0230f000 fffffa60`0231b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`0231b000 fffffa60`02324000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02324000 fffffa60`02381000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02381000 fffffa60`023b2000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`023b2000 fffffa60`023d0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`023d0000 fffffa60`023e8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`023e8000 fffffa60`023fa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02402000 fffffa60`02946000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Jan 27 19:53:40 2009 (497FD6C4)
fffffa60`02946000 fffffa60`0299b000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Feb 01 18:00:10 2008 (47A3CEAA)
fffffa60`0299b000 fffffa60`029d3000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`029d3000 fffffa60`029f6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c05180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`02c0a000 fffffa60`02ce9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ce9000 fffffa60`02cf8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf8000 fffffa60`02d0b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d0b000 fffffa60`02d17000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`02d17000 fffffa60`02d5d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02d5d000 fffffa60`02d6e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`02d6e000 fffffa60`02dd3000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Fri Jan 18 04:21:20 2008 (479099C0)
fffffa60`02dd3000 fffffa60`02de0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02de0000 fffffa60`02dec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02dec000 fffffa60`02dfc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`0333c000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu May 28 22:52:32 2009 (4A1F7820)
fffffa60`0333c000 fffffa60`0334da00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`0334e000 fffffa60`0335df00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`0335e000 fffffa60`03376000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`03376000 fffffa60`03394000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`03394000 fffffa60`033aa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`033aa000 fffffa60`033b8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`033b8000 fffffa60`033b9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`033ba000 fffffa60`033c6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`033c6000 fffffa60`033c8c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`033c9000 fffffa60`033e5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`033e5000 fffffa60`033f8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`033f8000 fffffa60`033fc580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`033fd000 fffffa60`033fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`0560d000 fffffa60`0578e200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`0578f000 fffffa60`057e3000   CAXHWAZL CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Dec 22 12:30:47 2006 (458C4077)
fffffa60`057e3000 fffffa60`057fb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0580d000 fffffa60`05987000   CAX_DPV  CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Dec 22 12:33:24 2006 (458C4114)
fffffa60`05987000 fffffa60`05995000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:47 2008 (4806B7BF)
fffffa60`05995000 fffffa60`059e3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`059e3000 fffffa60`059f7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`05a0c000 fffffa60`05ad4000   CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Dec 22 12:29:46 2006 (458C403A)
fffffa60`05ad4000 fffffa60`05ae3000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`05ae3000 fffffa60`05af6000   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Mon May 05 07:53:47 2008 (481F1F7B)
fffffa60`05af6000 fffffa60`05b12000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`05b12000 fffffa60`05b3b300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`05b3c000 fffffa60`05b46000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`05b46000 fffffa60`05bb9000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`05bc2000 fffffa60`05bd4000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`05bd4000 fffffa60`05bdbc00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`05c00000 fffffa60`05dad000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`05dbb000 fffffa60`05df1000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`05e05000 fffffa60`05e8a000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:24 2009 (496BFA2C)
fffffa60`05e8a000 fffffa60`05e96000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Thu Dec 18 14:31:13 2008 (494ACF31)
fffffa60`05e96000 fffffa60`05e99880   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:38 2009 (496BFA3A)
fffffa60`05e9a000 fffffa60`05eae000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`05eae000 fffffa60`05eb8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`05eb8000 fffffa60`05ec1000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`05ec1000 fffffa60`05ecf000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`05ecf000 fffffa60`05ef4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`05ef4000 fffffa60`05efd000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`05efd000 fffffa60`05f06000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`05f06000 fffffa60`05f11000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`05f11000 fffffa60`05f22000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`05f22000 fffffa60`05f2b000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`05f2b000 fffffa60`05f48000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`05f48000 fffffa60`05f63000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`05f63000 fffffa60`05fd0000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`05fd0000 fffffa60`05fee000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`05fee000 fffffa60`05ffd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06007000 fffffa60`060b5000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:57 2008 (4806B7C9)
fffffa60`060b5000 fffffa60`060e6000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:51 2008 (4806B7C3)
fffffa60`060e6000 fffffa60`060f3000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:49 2008 (4806B7C1)
fffffa60`060f3000 fffffa60`06112000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`06112000 fffffa60`0618e000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Jan 12 18:18:29 2009 (496BF9F5)
fffffa60`0618e000 fffffa60`061d2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`061d2000 fffffa60`061ed000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`061ed000 fffffa60`061f9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`06202000 fffffa60`06278000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`06278000 fffffa60`0629d000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`0629d000 fffffa60`062ba000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`062ba000 fffffa60`062c8000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`062c8000 fffffa60`063d6000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`063d6000 fffffa60`063e2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`063e2000 fffffa60`063f5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`063f5000 fffffa60`06400000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`0800b000 fffffa60`080a6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`080a6000 fffffa60`080ce000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`080ce000 fffffa60`080ec000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`080ec000 fffffa60`08106000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08106000 fffffa60`0812d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0812d000 fffffa60`08155000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08155000 fffffa60`0819e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0819e000 fffffa60`081bd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`081bd000 fffffa60`081ee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0820f000 fffffa60`082a3000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`082a3000 fffffa60`082a7280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`082a8000 fffffa60`0835e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0835e000 fffffa60`08369000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`08369000 fffffa60`08378000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`08378000 fffffa60`08398000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`08398000 fffffa60`083ae000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`083ae000 fffffa60`083b6000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`083b6000 fffffa60`083d2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`083d2000 fffffa60`083f2000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`083f2000 fffffa60`083fc000   COH_Mon  COH_Mon.sys  Sat Jan 12 10:14:24 2008 (47890380)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`05bdc000 fffffa60`05bf1000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0cc06000 fffffa60`0cd14000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05bb9000 fffffa60`05bc2000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05db0000 fffffa60`05dbb000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05df1000 fffffa60`05dfc000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08200000 fffffa60`0820a000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083f2000 fffffa60`083fc000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0820c000 fffffa60`0820e000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0820a000 fffffa60`0820c000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08200000 fffffa60`0820a000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083f2000 fffffa60`083fc000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05bdc000 fffffa60`05bfc000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05c03000 fffffa60`05db0000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083e6000 fffffa60`083f0000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083dc000 fffffa60`083e6000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083d2000 fffffa60`083dc000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011df000 fffffa60`011ed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02201000 fffffa60`0230f000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0334e000 fffffa60`0335df00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`008f2000 fffffa60`00948000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`05f63000 fffffa60`05fd0000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`05b3c000 fffffa60`05b46000   ArcSoftKsUFilter ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 03:09:00 2008 (47F4ACBC)
fffffa60`00b1a000 fffffa60`00b22000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b46000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`02402000 fffffa60`02946000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Jan 27 19:53:40 2009 (497FD6C4)
fffffa60`009a4000 fffffa60`009b0000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`080ce000 fffffa60`080ec000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`060e6000 fffffa60`060f3000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:49 2008 (4806B7C1)
fffffa60`060f3000 fffffa60`06112000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`06007000 fffffa60`060b5000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 16 19:36:57 2008 (4806B7C9)
fffffa60`05987000 fffffa60`05995000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:47 2008 (4806B7BF)
fffffa60`05e05000 fffffa60`05e8a000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:24 2009 (496BFA2C)
fffffa60`06112000 fffffa60`0618e000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Jan 12 18:18:29 2009 (496BF9F5)
fffffa60`05e8a000 fffffa60`05e96000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Thu Dec 18 14:31:13 2008 (494ACF31)
fffffa60`05e96000 fffffa60`05e99880   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Jan 12 18:19:38 2009 (496BFA3A)
fffffa60`05a0c000 fffffa60`05ad4000   CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Dec 22 12:29:46 2006 (458C403A)
fffffa60`0580d000 fffffa60`05987000   CAX_DPV  CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Dec 22 12:33:24 2006 (458C4114)
fffffa60`0578f000 fffffa60`057e3000   CAXHWAZL CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Dec 22 12:30:47 2006 (458C4077)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`083b6000 fffffa60`083d2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`033c9000 fffffa60`033e5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006aa000 fffffa60`0075c000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00ffc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064d000 fffffa60`006aa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`033f8000 fffffa60`033fc580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`083f2000 fffffa60`083fc000   COH_Mon  COH_Mon.sys  Sat Jan 12 10:14:24 2008 (47890380)
fffffa60`009a0000 fffffa60`009a3400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`062ba000 fffffa60`062c8000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`013f6000 fffffa60`01400000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`0629d000 fffffa60`062ba000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`011cb000 fffffa60`011df000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`009d7000 fffffa60`009fa000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`062c8000 fffffa60`063d6000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`063d6000 fffffa60`063e2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c0a000 fffffa60`02ce9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`0119f000 fffffa60`011cb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`06202000 fffffa60`06278000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`083d2000 fffffa60`083f2000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Aug 21 22:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffffa60`06278000 fffffa60`0629d000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 16:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffffa60`05c00000 fffffa60`05dad000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Aug 21 22:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007f7000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00ba0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b46000 fffffa60`00b8c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`05eae000 fffffa60`05eb8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01173000 fffffa60`0119f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffff800`02927000 fffff800`0296d000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02cf8000 fffffa60`02d0b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`05bc2000 fffffa60`05bd4000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`05bd4000 fffffa60`05bdbc00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 16 19:36:32 2008 (4806B7B0)
fffffa60`0800b000 fffffa60`080a6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`03394000 fffffa60`033aa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00b1a000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 17:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`033e5000 fffffa60`033f8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`033aa000 fffffa60`033b8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`00602000 fffffa60`0060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00d33000 fffffa60`00d67000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c04000 fffffa60`00c8b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c05180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`059e3000 fffffa60`059f7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`02222000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00639000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`082a3000 fffffa60`082a7280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffffa60`05ad4000 fffffa60`05ae3000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`063e2000 fffffa60`063f5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`033ba000 fffffa60`033c6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009d7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`080ec000 fffffa60`08106000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08106000 fffffa60`0812d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0812d000 fffffa60`08155000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08155000 fffffa60`0819e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0819e000 fffffa60`081bd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`05f06000 fffffa60`05f11000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00951000 fffffa60`0095b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0299b000 fffffa60`029d3000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c8b000 fffffa60`00cdb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013e4000 fffffa60`013f6000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e0d000 fffffa60`00fd0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02de0000 fffffa60`02dec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`063f5000 fffffa60`06400000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`02381000 fffffa60`023b2000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00dae000 fffffa60`00dc2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`05fee000 fffffa60`05ffd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0618e000 fffffa60`061d2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00cdb000 fffffa60`00d33000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`0333c000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu May 28 22:52:32 2009 (4A1F7820)
fffffa60`05f11000 fffffa60`05f22000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`061ed000 fffffa60`061f9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02413000 fffff800`02927000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Jul 23 09:51:20 2009 (4A689508)
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`0138f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`05eb8000 fffffa60`05ec1000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`022bc000 fffffa60`022f0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`0333c000 fffffa60`0334da00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`05fd0000 fffffa60`05fee000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009a0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0095b000 fffffa60`0098b000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`082a8000 fffffa60`0835e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`00bac000 fffffa60`00be7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00639000 fffffa60`0064d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00ba0000 fffffa60`00babd00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 18:58:17 2008 (47D88A39)
fffffa60`05f22000 fffffa60`05f2b000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`029d3000 fffffa60`029f6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02dec000 fffffa60`02dfc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`023b2000 fffffa60`023d0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`023d0000 fffffa60`023e8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`05995000 fffffa60`059e3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`05ef4000 fffffa60`05efd000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`05efd000 fffffa60`05f06000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`060b5000 fffffa60`060e6000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 16 19:36:51 2008 (4806B7C3)
fffffa60`03376000 fffffa60`03394000   rimssn64 rimssn64.sys Tue Sep 02 01:50:00 2008 (48BCFE38)
fffffa60`0335e000 fffffa60`03376000   risdsn64 risdsn64.sys Mon Sep 22 02:54:03 2008 (48D76B3B)
fffffa60`057e3000 fffffa60`057fb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00dc2000 fffffa60`00deee00   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Thu Dec 25 01:30:47 2008 (495352C7)
fffffa60`0560d000 fffffa60`0578e200   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 16 17:51:21 2008 (49485B19)
fffffa60`0835e000 fffffa60`08369000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`033c6000 fffffa60`033c8c80   SFEP     SFEP.sys     Thu Aug 02 22:35:53 2007 (46B2BEB9)
fffffa60`013db000 fffffa60`013e4000   shpf     shpf.sys     Fri Aug 22 00:48:03 2008 (48AE6F33)
fffffa60`05f48000 fffffa60`05f63000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d3000 fffffa60`013db000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`02222000 fffffa60`022bc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`05b46000 fffffa60`05bb9000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Sun Dec 14 17:44:42 2008 (4945B68A)
fffffa60`05e9a000 fffffa60`05eae000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Sun Dec 14 17:47:30 2008 (4945B732)
fffffa60`0820f000 fffffa60`082a3000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`081bd000 fffffa60`081ee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`080a6000 fffffa60`080ce000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`02324000 fffffa60`02381000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`033fd000 fffffa60`033fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`05dbb000 fffffa60`05df1000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`02946000 fffffa60`0299b000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Feb 01 18:00:10 2008 (47A3CEAA)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01173000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`08369000 fffffa60`08378000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`05ae3000 fffffa60`05af6000   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Mon May 05 07:53:47 2008 (481F1F7B)
fffffa60`02dd3000 fffffa60`02de0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`05f2b000 fffffa60`05f48000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`023e8000 fffffa60`023fa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0231b000 fffffa60`02324000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0230f000 fffffa60`0231b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`011ed000 fffffa60`011fd000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`05af6000 fffffa60`05b12000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:18 2008 (47A7EC36)
fffffa60`033b8000 fffffa60`033b9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Feb 04 20:55:09 2008 (47A7EC2D)
fffffa60`02d5d000 fffffa60`02d6e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:12 2008 (47A7EC30)
fffffa60`00d67000 fffffa60`00dae000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Feb 04 20:55:22 2008 (47A7EC3A)
fffffa60`02d17000 fffffa60`02d5d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Feb 04 20:55:16 2008 (47A7EC34)
fffffa60`02d0b000 fffffa60`02d17000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Feb 04 20:55:11 2008 (47A7EC2F)
fffffa60`05b12000 fffffa60`05b3b300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`05ec1000 fffffa60`05ecf000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`05ecf000 fffffa60`05ef4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009b0000 fffffa60`009c4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075c000 fffffa60`007c2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138f000 fffffa60`013d3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`061d2000 fffffa60`061ed000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02ce9000 fffffa60`02cf8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080a000 fffffa60`008e4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e4000 fffffa60`008f2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`002c1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00951000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`08398000 fffffa60`083ae000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`08378000 fffffa60`08398000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`083ae000 fffffa60`083b6000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 16:45:04 2006 (456CD810)
fffffa60`02d6e000 fffffa60`02dd3000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Fri Jan 18 04:21:20 2008 (479099C0)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`05bdc000 fffffa60`05bf1000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0cc06000 fffffa60`0cd14000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05bb9000 fffffa60`05bc2000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05db0000 fffffa60`05dbb000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05df1000 fffffa60`05dfc000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08200000 fffffa60`0820a000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083f2000 fffffa60`083fc000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0820c000 fffffa60`0820e000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0820a000 fffffa60`0820c000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08200000 fffffa60`0820a000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083f2000 fffffa60`083fc000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05bdc000 fffffa60`05bfc000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`05c03000 fffffa60`05db0000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083e6000 fffffa60`083f0000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083dc000 fffffa60`083e6000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`083d2000 fffffa60`083dc000   COH_Mon.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011df000 fffffa60`011ed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02201000 fffffa60`0230f000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

[/FONT]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

I think that something is happening with the Internet signal -- as you said the 'N' in 802.11n. 

I think Intel is getting the blame, but not deservedly so. 

I would like to see one of the systems hooked in via Ethernet and see what happens.

Take the above new Sony -- run the Driver Verifier on it. Don't select the Intel Driver for verification. Let's see what happens.

Your call.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

JC

.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*



jcgriff2 said:


> I think that something is happening with the Internet signal -- as you said the 'N' in 802.11n.
> 
> I think Intel is getting the blame, but not deservedly so.
> 
> ...


Would run the verifier if i could. The user has the machine back allready. 

The wired is a completely different network setup than the wireless. None of the students have wired access. 

I'll agree that Intel is probably not to blame for this. They are the only common thread that i have found on all these machines. (wonder why the broadcom cards aren't BSODing) I've got a call into intel. They were suposed to call me back about an hour ago. I'll atleast try to understand what this event 5005 that keeps showing up is.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

JC I'm currious what you make of this one. There are two .dmp files. The first points to this same issue. The second doesn't. I can't tell what the second one does point to other than system and ndis.sys. 

Of note, this machine has kepersky AV on it not any of the others seen.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

The bugchecks on these 2 dumps were esentially the same -

*0xd1* - one named the NT Kernel; the other the Intel wifi driver.

Some interesting items in this one - look at the attached screenshot. That is the stack text from both dumps. They are nearly identical -- except for the 1st few lines. They are 1 week apart. Usually, you can see Microsoft driver names like *nt* down the stach text. Not on this one. It seems like additional non-MS data is being brought back into the system which _may_ be adversly affecting it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=57630&stc=1&d=1254248235

These are event viewer log entries in descending chronological order.. . . Pay particular attention to the entries after these 2 NIS ones. . . (Kaspersky anti-virus is installed on this system, but I have not seen it make its presence known) -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[17034]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:09:45.000
  Event ID: 7036
  Description: 
The Norton Internet Security service entered the running state.[/font]
```
NIS crashing. . .

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[17047]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:07:44.000
  Event ID: 7031
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The Norton Internet Security service terminated unexpectedly. 
 It has done this 1 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 
120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
[/font]
```


All of this just after the NIS crash . . .

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[17039]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender: 
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has taken action to protect this 
machine from spyware or other potentially unwanted software.

 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {02EF921E-9A4E-4DF1-B8B4-9E3FC73D2C94}
 	User: user-PC\user
 	Name: Unknown
 	Alert Type: Unclassified software 	

Event[17040]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:09:29.000
  Event ID: 3005
 Description: 
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has taken action to protect this machine from spyware or other potentially unwanted software.
 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {5BD4446B-BAF9-44E0-9D25-175A5BEB2C5C}
 	User: user-PC\user
 	Name: Unknown
 	Alert Type: Unclassified software
 	Action: Ignore

Event[17041]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:09:29.000
  Event ID: 3004
  Description: 
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer.  Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that you allow.
 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {02EF921E-9A4E-4DF1-B8B4-9E3FC73D2C94}
 	User: user-PC\user
 	Name: Unknown
 	Path Found: iemain:[email protected]
1780899119-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Local Page
 	Alert Type: Unclassified software
 	Detection Type: 

Event[17042]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:09:29.000
  Event ID: 3004
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcod 	Name: Unknown780899119-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Search Bar
 	Alert Type: Unclassified software
 	Detection Type: 

Event[17043]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:09:16.000
  Description: 
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has taken action to protect this machine from spyware or other potentially unwanted software.
 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {90A04DEA-1F82-41C7-9932-80FC383CA267}
 	User: user-PC\user
 	Name: Unknown
 	Alert Type: Unclassified softwarethese changes for potential
 
risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose 
whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer.  Allow 
changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows 
Defender can't undo changes that you allow.
 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {90A04DEA-1F82-41C7-9932-80FC383CA267}
 	User: user-PC\user
 	Path Found: iemain:[email protected]\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Start Page
 	Alert Type: Unclassified software
 	Detection Type: 

Event[17045]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:07:57.000
  Event ID: 3004
  Task: N/A
  Description: 
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft
 recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential
 risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose
 whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer.  Allow
 changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows 
Defender can't undo changes that you allow.
 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {BF4E838A-BB87-462F-92AD-5E499EED1FC9}
 	User: user-PC\user
 	Name: Unknown
 	Path Found: service:GSRestartSvc
 	Alert Type: [COLOR=red]Unclassified software[/COLOR]
 	Detection Type: 

Event[17046]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-06T11:07:45.000
  Event ID: 7034
  Level: Error
The Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) service terminated unexpectedly.  
It has done this 1 time(s).
[/font]
```
That last item above was Cyberlink Video crashing.


I would not expect 2005 kernel mode drivers to be found in a Vista x64 SP2 system - 

```
[font=lucida console]
sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 17:21:48 2006 (443C481C)
nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 18:37:49 2006 (44DBDF6D)
iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 19:11:37 2006 (44DBE759)
mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 18:21:20 2006 (4500C590)
ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 17:06:53 2006 (4510861D)
ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 17:18:11 2006 (451088C3)
sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:29 2006 (4549BC95)
adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 10:52:01 2007 (45DC94D1)
adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 12:17:45 2007 (45F1C0E9)
ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 15:32:16 2007 (45F1EE80)
elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 09:01:20 2007 (461D0650)
sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 15:34:45 2007 (46200585)
sisraid4.sys Mon Apr 23 10:37:35 2007 (462CEEDF)
adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 14:11:20 2007 (462E7278)
adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 09:34:22 2007 (463B608E)
arc.sys      Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 11:59:06 2007 (465731FA)
megasas.sys  Fri May 25 15:21:12 2007 (46576158)
vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 14:16:11 2007 (465DE99B)
nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:01 2007 (46671A39)
lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 17:56:26 2007 (4685AA3A)
lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 18:00:56 2007 (4685AB48)
lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 18:01:16 2007 (4685AB5C)
megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 14:50:03 2007 (4689730B)
iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 11:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
[/font]
```


I also took note that the system had LogMeIn installed.

The dump logs are below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.




```
[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\SAL18A.tmp\Mini092909-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18005.amd64fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0260f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`027d3dd0
Debug session time: Tue Sep 29 07:55:51.327 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:52:39.981
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840813600e, 2, 0, fffffa60034f2207}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+20b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840813600e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa60034f2207, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002836080
 fffffa840813600e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa60`034f2207 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff800040094b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff800040094b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800801e4a8
rdx=fffffa840813600e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa60034f2207 rsp=fffff80004009640 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa800801e000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000421
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffffa60`034f2207 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800026691ee to fffff80002669450

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`04009368 fffff800`026691ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0813600e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`04009370 fffff800`026680cb : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`04009560 00000000`0000040e fffffa80`08136000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`040094b0 fffffa60`034f2207 : fffffa80`08136000 fffffa80`06fa0e00 00000000`00000006 00000038`00000034 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`04009640 fffffa80`08136000 : fffffa80`06fa0e00 00000000`00000006 00000038`00000034 00000000`00010044 : 0xfffffa60`034f2207
fffff800`04009648 fffffa80`06fa0e00 : 00000000`00000006 00000038`00000034 00000000`00010044 00000000`00000056 : 0xfffffa80`08136000
fffff800`04009650 00000000`00000006 : 00000038`00000034 00000000`00010044 00000000`00000056 0000003a`00000035 : 0xfffffa80`06fa0e00
fffff800`04009658 00000038`00000034 : 00000000`00010044 00000000`00000056 0000003a`00000035 fffffa84`0813600e : 0x6
fffff800`04009660 00000000`00010044 : 00000000`00000056 0000003a`00000035 fffffa84`0813600e 00000000`00000058 : 0x38`00000034
fffff800`04009668 00000000`00000056 : 0000003a`00000035 fffffa84`0813600e 00000000`00000058 fffffa80`08136000 : 0x10044
fffff800`04009670 0000003a`00000035 : fffffa84`0813600e 00000000`00000058 fffffa80`08136000 00000023`272c3235 : 0x56
fffff800`04009678 fffffa84`0813600e : 00000000`00000058 fffffa80`08136000 00000023`272c3235 00000028`00000022 : 0x3a`00000035
fffff800`04009680 00000000`00000058 : fffffa80`08136000 00000023`272c3235 00000028`00000022 0000003e`00000034 : 0xfffffa84`0813600e
fffff800`04009688 fffffa80`08136000 : 00000023`272c3235 00000028`00000022 0000003e`00000034 00000000`00000045 : 0x58
fffff800`04009690 00000023`272c3235 : 00000028`00000022 0000003e`00000034 00000000`00000045 00000079`0000008f : 0xfffffa80`08136000
fffff800`04009698 00000028`00000022 : 0000003e`00000034 00000000`00000045 00000079`0000008f 00000000`00000081 : 0x23`272c3235
fffff800`040096a0 0000003e`00000034 : 00000000`00000045 00000079`0000008f 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000010 : 0x28`00000022
fffff800`040096a8 00000000`00000045 : 00000079`0000008f 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`06dc5000 : 0x3e`00000034
fffff800`040096b0 00000079`0000008f : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`06dc5000 01020022`262b3134 : 0x45
fffff800`040096b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`06dc5000 01020022`262b3134 00000026`00000021 : 0x79`0000008f
fffff800`040096c0 00000000`00000010 : fffffa80`06dc5000 01020022`262b3134 00000026`00000021 0000003c`00000032 : 0x81
fffff800`040096c8 fffffa80`06dc5000 : 01020022`262b3134 00000026`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000000 : 0x10
fffff800`040096d0 01020022`262b3134 : 00000026`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : 0xfffffa80`06dc5000
fffff800`040096d8 00000026`00000021 : 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08071490 : 0x1020022`262b3134
fffff800`040096e0 0000003c`00000032 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08071490 00000000`00000002 : 0x26`00000021
fffff800`040096e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08071490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`081362ce : 0x3c`00000032


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+20b
fffff800`026680cb 488b0586e31c00  mov     rax,qword ptr [nt!KiInterlockedPopEntrySListResumeEntryPoint (fffff800`02836458)]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+20b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49e0237f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_nt!KiPageFault+20b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_nt!KiPageFault+20b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0260f000 fffff800`02b27000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\98C6BA00FE174241BA3FDB915995EA9C2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\49E0237F518000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Fri Apr 10 21:58:39 2009 (49E0237F)
    CheckSum:         00487B94
    ImageSize:        00518000
    File version:     6.0.6002.18005
    Product version:  6.0.6002.18005
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6002.18005
    FileVersion:      6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa84`0813600e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`034f2207
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0260f000 fffff800`02b27000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Apr 10 21:58:39 2009 (49E0237F)
fffff800`02b27000 fffff800`02b6d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Apr 11 00:04:56 2009 (49E04118)
fffffa60`00604000 fffffa60`0060e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 00:07:57 2009 (49E041CD)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`00649000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 00:05:41 2009 (49E04145)
fffffa60`00649000 fffffa60`0065d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 00:08:17 2009 (49E041E1)
fffffa60`0065d000 fffffa60`006ba000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Apr 10 21:54:21 2009 (49E0227D)
fffffa60`006ba000 fffffa60`0076c000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 00:08:09 2009 (49E041D9)
fffffa60`0076c000 fffffa60`007d2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:35:14 2009 (49E02C12)
fffffa60`007d2000 fffffa60`007e2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:34:22 2009 (49E02BDE)
fffffa60`007e2000 fffffa60`007ea000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`007ea000 fffffa60`007fd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`00800000 fffffa60`00807000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:42:59 2008 (4844A1A3)
fffffa60`00807000 fffffa60`0080e000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:03:26 2009 (49E0249E)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Apr 10 22:03:33 2009 (49E024A5)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`00999000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:51 2008 (4791928B)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`009bb000   mpio     mpio.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`009bb000 fffffa60`009d0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:34:51 2009 (49E02BFB)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009d3400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009d4000 fffffa60`009e0000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009e0000 fffffa60`009f4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:34:49 2009 (49E02BF9)
fffffa60`009f4000 fffffa60`009fc000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00a23000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:30:37 2008 (4791990D)
fffffa60`00a23000 fffffa60`00a46000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:01 2007 (46671A39)
fffffa60`00a46000 fffffa60`00a72000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Apr 10 22:34:15 2009 (49E02BD7)
fffffa60`00a72000 fffffa60`00a79000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`00a79000 fffffa60`00a81000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`00a81000 fffffa60`00b48000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 11:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00b48000 fffffa60`00b50000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:34:19 2009 (49E02BDB)
fffffa60`00b50000 fffffa60`00b74000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:34:25 2009 (49E02BE1)
fffffa60`00b74000 fffffa60`00b92000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 17:56:26 2007 (4685AA3A)
fffffa60`00b92000 fffffa60`00bef000   storport storport.sys Fri Apr 10 22:34:45 2009 (49E02BF5)
fffffa60`00bef000 fffffa60`00bf9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:34:29 2009 (49E02BE5)
fffffa60`00c0b000 fffffa60`00c19000   hpcisss  hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 12:17:45 2007 (45F1C0E9)
fffffa60`00c19000 fffffa60`00c92000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 14:11:20 2007 (462E7278)
fffffa60`00c92000 fffffa60`00ce8000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffffa60`00ce8000 fffffa60`00d09000   adpu160m adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 10:52:01 2007 (45DC94D1)
fffffa60`00d09000 fffffa60`00d37000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00d37000 fffffa60`00d66000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffffa60`00d66000 fffffa60`00d7e000   djsvs    djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 17:21:48 2006 (443C481C)
fffffa60`00d7e000 fffffa60`00d97000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffffa60`00d97000 fffffa60`00db0000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 11:59:06 2007 (465731FA)
fffffa60`00db0000 fffffa60`00dc0000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffffa60`00dc0000 fffffa60`00dd0000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`00dd0000 fffffa60`00dde000   sym_u3   sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
fffffa60`00e04000 fffffa60`00ea7000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 09:01:20 2007 (461D0650)
fffffa60`00ea7000 fffffa60`00eb2000   i2omp    i2omp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00eb2000 fffffa60`00ec3000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffffa60`00ec3000 fffffa60`00ed0000   iteatapi iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 19:11:37 2006 (44DBE759)
fffffa60`00ed0000 fffffa60`00edd000   iteraid  iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 18:37:49 2006 (44DBDF6D)
fffffa60`00edd000 fffffa60`00efb000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 18:01:16 2007 (4685AB5C)
fffffa60`00efb000 fffffa60`00f17000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 18:00:56 2007 (4685AB48)
fffffa60`00f17000 fffffa60`00f23000   megasas  megasas.sys  Fri May 25 15:21:12 2007 (46576158)
fffffa60`00f23000 fffffa60`00fea000   megasr   megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 14:50:03 2007 (4689730B)
fffffa60`00fea000 fffffa60`00ff7000   mraid35x mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 18:21:20 2006 (4500C590)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`01159000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 15:32:16 2007 (45F1EE80)
fffffa60`01159000 fffffa60`011b7000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffffa60`011b7000 fffffa60`011c5000   sisraid2 sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 15:34:45 2007 (46200585)
fffffa60`011c5000 fffffa60`011db000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Mon Apr 23 10:37:35 2007 (462CEEDF)
fffffa60`011db000 fffffa60`011e9000   symc8xx  symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
fffffa60`011e9000 fffffa60`011f6000   sym_hi   sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
fffffa60`0120e000 fffffa60`01257000   uliahci  uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 09:34:22 2007 (463B608E)
fffffa60`01257000 fffffa60`01286000   ulsata   ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 17:06:53 2006 (4510861D)
fffffa60`01286000 fffffa60`012c8000   ulsata2  ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 17:18:11 2006 (451088C3)
fffffa60`012c8000 fffffa60`012ef000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 14:16:11 2007 (465DE99B)
fffffa60`012ef000 fffffa60`01336000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:54:38 2009 (49E0228E)
fffffa60`01336000 fffffa60`0134a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`0134a000 fffffa60`01356000   klbg     klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 08:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
fffffa60`01356000 fffffa60`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:15:18 2009 (4A364966)
fffffa60`0140c000 fffffa60`015cf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:43:15 2009 (49E02DF3)
fffffa60`01604000 fffffa60`01654000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:32:13 2009 (49E02B5D)
fffffa60`01654000 fffffa60`016ad000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Apr 10 22:43:34 2009 (49E02E06)
fffffa60`01807000 fffffa60`0197d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 07:10:32 2009 (4A857058)
fffffa60`0197d000 fffffa60`019a9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Apr 10 22:42:44 2009 (49E02DD4)
fffffa60`019a9000 fffffa60`019d5000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:36:18 2009 (49E02C52)
fffffa60`019d5000 fffffa60`019df000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`019df000 fffffa60`019f3000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:34:38 2009 (49E02BEE)
fffffa60`019f3000 fffffa60`019fd000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`01a01000 fffffa60`01b81000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:55:38 2009 (49E022CA)
fffffa60`01b81000 fffffa60`01b89000   wd       wd.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`01b89000 fffffa60`01bcd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:35:33 2009 (49E02C25)
fffffa60`01bcd000 fffffa60`01bd5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon Jan 12 13:51:29 2009 (496BBB61)
fffffa60`01bd5000 fffffa60`01bee000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:29 2006 (4549BC95)
fffffa60`01bee000 fffffa60`01c00000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:54:47 2009 (49E02297)
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:03:26 2009 (49E0249E)
fffffa60`00c19000 fffffa60`00c92000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 14:11:20 2007 (462E7278)
fffffa60`00c92000 fffffa60`00ce8000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffffa60`00ce8000 fffffa60`00d09000   adpu160m adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 10:52:01 2007 (45DC94D1)
fffffa60`00d37000 fffffa60`00d66000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffffa60`00800000 fffffa60`00807000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:42:59 2008 (4844A1A3)
fffffa60`00807000 fffffa60`0080e000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00d7e000 fffffa60`00d97000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffffa60`00d97000 fffffa60`00db0000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 11:59:06 2007 (465731FA)
fffffa60`00b48000 fffffa60`00b50000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:34:19 2009 (49E02BDB)
fffffa60`00b50000 fffffa60`00b74000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:34:25 2009 (49E02BE1)
fffffa60`009d4000 fffffa60`009e0000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`006ba000 fffffa60`0076c000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 00:08:09 2009 (49E041D9)
fffffa60`00a46000 fffffa60`00a72000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Apr 10 22:34:15 2009 (49E02BD7)
fffffa60`0065d000 fffffa60`006ba000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Apr 10 21:54:21 2009 (49E0227D)
fffffa60`007e2000 fffffa60`007ea000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009d3400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`019f3000 fffffa60`019fd000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`019df000 fffffa60`019f3000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:34:38 2009 (49E02BEE)
fffffa60`00d66000 fffffa60`00d7e000   djsvs    djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 17:21:48 2006 (443C481C)
fffffa60`019a9000 fffffa60`019d5000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:36:18 2009 (49E02C52)
fffffa60`00e04000 fffffa60`00ea7000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 09:01:20 2007 (461D0650)
fffffa60`01336000 fffffa60`0134a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`012ef000 fffffa60`01336000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:54:38 2009 (49E0228E)
fffffa60`0197d000 fffffa60`019a9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Apr 10 22:42:44 2009 (49E02DD4)
fffff800`02b27000 fffff800`02b6d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Apr 11 00:04:56 2009 (49E04118)
fffffa60`00c0b000 fffffa60`00c19000   hpcisss  hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 12:17:45 2007 (45F1C0E9)
fffffa60`019d5000 fffffa60`019df000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`00ea7000 fffffa60`00eb2000   i2omp    i2omp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00a81000 fffffa60`00b48000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 11:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00eb2000 fffffa60`00ec3000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffffa60`009f4000 fffffa60`009fc000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`00999000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:51 2008 (4791928B)
fffffa60`00ec3000 fffffa60`00ed0000   iteatapi iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 19:11:37 2006 (44DBE759)
fffffa60`00ed0000 fffffa60`00edd000   iteraid  iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 18:37:49 2006 (44DBDF6D)
fffffa60`00604000 fffffa60`0060e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 00:07:57 2009 (49E041CD)
fffffa60`0134a000 fffffa60`01356000   klbg     klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 08:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
fffffa60`01356000 fffffa60`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:15:18 2009 (4A364966)
fffffa60`00edd000 fffffa60`00efb000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 18:01:16 2007 (4685AB5C)
fffffa60`00efb000 fffffa60`00f17000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 18:00:56 2007 (4685AB48)
fffffa60`00b74000 fffffa60`00b92000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 17:56:26 2007 (4685AA3A)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`00649000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 00:05:41 2009 (49E04145)
fffffa60`00f17000 fffffa60`00f23000   megasas  megasas.sys  Fri May 25 15:21:12 2007 (46576158)
fffffa60`00f23000 fffffa60`00fea000   megasr   megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 14:50:03 2007 (4689730B)
fffffa60`007ea000 fffffa60`007fd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`009bb000   mpio     mpio.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00fea000 fffffa60`00ff7000   mraid35x mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 18:21:20 2006 (4500C590)
fffffa60`00bef000 fffffa60`00bf9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:34:29 2009 (49E02BE5)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00a23000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:30:37 2008 (4791990D)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`01604000 fffffa60`01654000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:32:13 2009 (49E02B5D)
fffffa60`01bee000 fffffa60`01c00000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:54:47 2009 (49E02297)
fffffa60`0140c000 fffffa60`015cf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:43:15 2009 (49E02DF3)
fffffa60`01654000 fffffa60`016ad000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Apr 10 22:43:34 2009 (49E02E06)
fffffa60`00db0000 fffffa60`00dc0000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffff800`0260f000 fffff800`02b27000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Apr 10 21:58:39 2009 (49E0237F)
fffffa60`01a01000 fffffa60`01b81000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:55:38 2009 (49E022CA)
fffffa60`00a23000 fffffa60`00a46000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:01 2007 (46671A39)
fffffa60`00dc0000 fffffa60`00dd0000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`009bb000 fffffa60`009d0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:34:51 2009 (49E02BFB)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Apr 10 22:03:33 2009 (49E024A5)
fffffa60`00a72000 fffffa60`00a79000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`007d2000 fffffa60`007e2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:34:22 2009 (49E02BDE)
fffffa60`00649000 fffffa60`0065d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 00:08:17 2009 (49E041E1)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`01159000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 15:32:16 2007 (45F1EE80)
fffffa60`01159000 fffffa60`011b7000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffffa60`01bd5000 fffffa60`01bee000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:29 2006 (4549BC95)
fffffa60`00d09000 fffffa60`00d37000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`011b7000 fffffa60`011c5000   sisraid2 sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 15:34:45 2007 (46200585)
fffffa60`011c5000 fffffa60`011db000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Mon Apr 23 10:37:35 2007 (462CEEDF)
fffffa60`01bcd000 fffffa60`01bd5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon Jan 12 13:51:29 2009 (496BBB61)
fffffa60`00b92000 fffffa60`00bef000   storport storport.sys Fri Apr 10 22:34:45 2009 (49E02BF5)
fffffa60`011e9000 fffffa60`011f6000   sym_hi   sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
fffffa60`00dd0000 fffffa60`00dde000   sym_u3   sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
fffffa60`011db000 fffffa60`011e9000   symc8xx  symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
fffffa60`01807000 fffffa60`0197d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 07:10:32 2009 (4A857058)
fffffa60`0120e000 fffffa60`01257000   uliahci  uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 09:34:22 2007 (463B608E)
fffffa60`01257000 fffffa60`01286000   ulsata   ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 17:06:53 2006 (4510861D)
fffffa60`01286000 fffffa60`012c8000   ulsata2  ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 17:18:11 2006 (451088C3)
fffffa60`00a79000 fffffa60`00a81000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`009e0000 fffffa60`009f4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:34:49 2009 (49E02BF9)
fffffa60`0076c000 fffffa60`007d2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:35:14 2009 (49E02C12)
fffffa60`01b89000 fffffa60`01bcd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:35:33 2009 (49E02C25)
fffffa60`012c8000 fffffa60`012ef000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 14:16:11 2007 (465DE99B)
fffffa60`01b81000 fffffa60`01b89000   wd       wd.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

[/font]
```



```
[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\SAL18A.tmp\Mini092309-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18005.amd64fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02664000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02828dd0
Debug session time: Wed Sep 23 07:59:23.871 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:01:45.875
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
..
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa840833f00e, 2, 0, fffffa60036f3207}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw5v64.sys ( NETw5v64+e6207 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa840833f00e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa60036f3207, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff8000288b080
 fffffa840833f00e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETw5v64+e6207
fffffa60`036f3207 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600211b4b0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600211b4b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80080a94a8
rdx=fffffa840833f00e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa60036f3207 rsp=fffffa600211b640 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa80080a9000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000421
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETw5v64+0xe6207:
fffffa60`036f3207 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800026be1ee to fffff800026be450

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0211b368 fffff800`026be1ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`0833f00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0211b370 fffff800`026bd0cb : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0833f000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0211b4b0 fffffa60`036f3207 : fffffa80`0833f000 fffffa80`06657e00 00000000`00000006 00000038`00000034 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`0211b640 fffffa80`0833f000 : fffffa80`06657e00 00000000`00000006 00000038`00000034 00000000`00010044 : NETw5v64+0xe6207
fffffa60`0211b648 fffffa80`06657e00 : 00000000`00000006 00000038`00000034 00000000`00010044 00000000`00000056 : 0xfffffa80`0833f000
fffffa60`0211b650 00000000`00000006 : 00000038`00000034 00000000`00010044 00000000`00000056 0000003a`00000035 : 0xfffffa80`06657e00
fffffa60`0211b658 00000038`00000034 : 00000000`00010044 00000000`00000056 0000003a`00000035 fffffa84`0833f00e : 0x6
fffffa60`0211b660 00000000`00010044 : 00000000`00000056 0000003a`00000035 fffffa84`0833f00e 00000000`00000058 : 0x38`00000034
fffffa60`0211b668 00000000`00000056 : 0000003a`00000035 fffffa84`0833f00e 00000000`00000058 fffffa80`0833f000 : 0x10044
fffffa60`0211b670 0000003a`00000035 : fffffa84`0833f00e 00000000`00000058 fffffa80`0833f000 00000023`272c3235 : 0x56
fffffa60`0211b678 fffffa84`0833f00e : 00000000`00000058 fffffa80`0833f000 00000023`272c3235 00000028`00000022 : 0x3a`00000035
fffffa60`0211b680 00000000`00000058 : fffffa80`0833f000 00000023`272c3235 00000028`00000022 0000003e`00000034 : 0xfffffa84`0833f00e
fffffa60`0211b688 fffffa80`0833f000 : 00000023`272c3235 00000028`00000022 0000003e`00000034 00000000`00000045 : 0x58
fffffa60`0211b690 00000023`272c3235 : 00000028`00000022 0000003e`00000034 00000000`00000045 00000079`0000008f : 0xfffffa80`0833f000
fffffa60`0211b698 00000028`00000022 : 0000003e`00000034 00000000`00000045 00000079`0000008f 00000000`00000081 : 0x23`272c3235
fffffa60`0211b6a0 0000003e`00000034 : 00000000`00000045 00000079`0000008f 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000010 : 0x28`00000022
fffffa60`0211b6a8 00000000`00000045 : 00000079`0000008f 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`07478000 : 0x3e`00000034
fffffa60`0211b6b0 00000079`0000008f : 00000000`00000081 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`07478000 01020022`262b3134 : 0x45
fffffa60`0211b6b8 00000000`00000081 : 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`07478000 01020022`262b3134 00000026`00000021 : 0x79`0000008f
fffffa60`0211b6c0 00000000`00000010 : fffffa80`07478000 01020022`262b3134 00000026`00000021 0000003c`00000032 : 0x81
fffffa60`0211b6c8 fffffa80`07478000 : 01020022`262b3134 00000026`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000000 : 0x10
fffffa60`0211b6d0 01020022`262b3134 : 00000026`00000021 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : 0xfffffa80`07478000
fffffa60`0211b6d8 00000026`00000021 : 0000003c`00000032 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`080df490 : 0x1020022`262b3134
fffffa60`0211b6e0 0000003c`00000032 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`080df490 00000000`00000002 : 0x26`00000021
fffffa60`0211b6e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`080df490 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0833f2ce : 0x3c`00000032


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw5v64+e6207
fffffa60`036f3207 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw5v64+e6207

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw5v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  492192c1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+e6207

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETw5v64+e6207

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm NETw5v64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0360d000 fffffa60`03a9f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: NETw5v64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
    Image name: NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
    CheckSum:         0048DA8F
    ImageSize:        00492000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
1: kd> lmvm NETw5v64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0360d000 fffffa60`03a9f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: NETw5v64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
    Image name: NETw5v64.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
    CheckSum:         0048DA8F
    ImageSize:        00492000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
1: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa84`0833f00e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`036f3207
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffffa60`0211b368 fffff800`026be1ee nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0211b370 fffff800`026bd0cb nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0211b4b0 fffffa60`036f3207 nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`0211b640 fffffa80`0833f000 NETw5v64+0xe6207
fffffa60`0211b648 fffffa80`06657e00 0xfffffa80`0833f000
fffffa60`0211b650 00000000`00000006 0xfffffa80`06657e00
fffffa60`0211b658 00000038`00000034 0x6
fffffa60`0211b660 00000000`00010044 0x38`00000034
fffffa60`0211b668 00000000`00000056 0x10044
fffffa60`0211b670 0000003a`00000035 0x56
fffffa60`0211b678 fffffa84`0833f00e 0x3a`00000035
fffffa60`0211b680 00000000`00000058 0xfffffa84`0833f00e
fffffa60`0211b688 fffffa80`0833f000 0x58
fffffa60`0211b690 00000023`272c3235 0xfffffa80`0833f000
fffffa60`0211b698 00000028`00000022 0x23`272c3235
fffffa60`0211b6a0 0000003e`00000034 0x28`00000022
fffffa60`0211b6a8 00000000`00000045 0x3e`00000034
fffffa60`0211b6b0 00000079`0000008f 0x45
fffffa60`0211b6b8 00000000`00000081 0x79`0000008f
fffffa60`0211b6c0 00000000`00000010 0x81
1: kd> x *!
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0261e000 fffff800`02664000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff800`02664000 fffff800`02b7c000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\98C6BA00FE174241BA3FDB915995EA9C2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`00361000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00652000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`00666000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00666000 fffffa60`006c3000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffffa60`006c3000 fffffa60`00775000   CI         (deferred)             
fffffa60`00775000 fffffa60`007db000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`007db000 fffffa60`007eb000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007f2000   amdide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`007f2000 fffffa60`007fa000   cmdide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00800000 fffffa60`00807000   aliide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`0094b000   acpi       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00954000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`0095e000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0095e000 fffffa60`0098e000   pci        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0098e000 fffffa60`00997000   isapnp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`009b9000   mpio       (deferred)             
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009ce000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009d1400   compbatt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`009d2000 fffffa60`009de000   BATTC      (deferred)             
fffffa60`009de000 fffffa60`009f2000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`009f2000 fffffa60`009fa000   intelide   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a0a000 fffffa60`00a1d000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a1d000 fffffa60`00a3b000   msdsm      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a3b000 fffffa60`00a5e000   nvraid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a5e000 fffffa60`00a8a000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a8a000 fffffa60`00a91000   pciide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a91000 fffffa60`00a99000   viaide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a99000 fffffa60`00b60000   iastorv    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b60000 fffffa60`00b68000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b68000 fffffa60`00b8c000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00baa000   lsi_scsi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00baa000 fffffa60`00bc3000   arcsas     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00bc3000 fffffa60`00bd3000   nfrd960    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00bd3000 fffffa60`00be3000   nvstor     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c08000 fffffa60`00c65000   storport   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c65000 fffffa60`00c6f000   msahci     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c6f000 fffffa60`00c7d000   hpcisss    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c7d000 fffffa60`00cf6000   adp94xx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00cf6000 fffffa60`00d4c000   adpahci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d4c000 fffffa60`00d6d000   adpu160m   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d6d000 fffffa60`00d9b000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d9b000 fffffa60`00dca000   adpu320    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00dca000 fffffa60`00de2000   djsvs      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00de2000 fffffa60`00dfb000   arc        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00eab000   elxstor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eab000 fffffa60`00eb6000   i2omp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eb6000 fffffa60`00ec7000   iirsp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ec7000 fffffa60`00ed4000   iteatapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ed4000 fffffa60`00ee1000   iteraid    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ee1000 fffffa60`00eff000   lsi_fc     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eff000 fffffa60`00f1b000   lsi_sas    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00f1b000 fffffa60`00f27000   megasas    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00f27000 fffffa60`00fee000   megasr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00fee000 fffffa60`00ffb000   mraid35x   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01152000   ql2300     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01152000 fffffa60`011b0000   ql40xx     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011b0000 fffffa60`011be000   sisraid2   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011be000 fffffa60`011d4000   sisraid4   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`011e2000   symc8xx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`011e2000 fffffa60`011ef000   sym_hi     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011ef000 fffffa60`011fd000   sym_u3     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`01254000   uliahci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01254000 fffffa60`01283000   ulsata     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01283000 fffffa60`012c5000   ulsata2    (deferred)             
fffffa60`012c5000 fffffa60`012ec000   vsmraid    (deferred)             
fffffa60`012ec000 fffffa60`01333000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01333000 fffffa60`01347000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01347000 fffffa60`01353000   klbg       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01353000 fffffa60`013da000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01406000 fffffa60`015c9000   ndis       (deferred)             
fffffa60`015c9000 fffffa60`015fd000   ks         (deferred)             
fffffa60`01609000 fffffa60`01659000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01659000 fffffa60`016b2000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffffa60`016b2000 fffffa60`016d1000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffffa60`016d6000 fffffa60`016e2000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffffa60`016e2000 fffffa60`016eb000   tunmp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`016eb000 fffffa60`016fe000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffffa60`016fe000 fffffa60`017df000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffffa60`017df000 fffffa60`017fa000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01800000 fffffa60`0180a000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0180c000 fffffa60`01982000   tcpip      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01982000 fffffa60`019ae000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`019ae000 fffffa60`019c0000   mup        (deferred)             
fffffa60`019c0000 fffffa60`019ec000   ecache     (deferred)             
fffffa60`019ec000 fffffa60`01a00000   disk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01a00000 fffffa60`01a0a000   hpdskflt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01a0d000 fffffa60`01b8d000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01b8d000 fffffa60`01b95000   wd         (deferred)             
fffffa60`01b95000 fffffa60`01bd9000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01bd9000 fffffa60`01be1000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01be1000 fffffa60`01bfa000   sbp2port   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01bfa000 fffffa60`01bfe580   CmBatt     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02c0d000 fffffa60`033b7d80   igdkmd64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033b8000 fffffa60`033c8000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033c8000 fffffa60`033d4000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`033d4000 fffffa60`033e5000   circlass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033e5000 fffffa60`033f5000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0340c000 fffffa60`03452000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03452000 fffffa60`03463000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03463000 fffffa60`03550000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03550000 fffffa60`03573000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03573000 fffffa60`035a4000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffffa60`035a4000 fffffa60`035b4000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffffa60`035b4000 fffffa60`035d2000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`035d2000 fffffa60`035ea000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`035ea000 fffffa60`035fd000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0360b000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0360d000 fffffa60`03a9f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
fffffa60`03a9f000 fffffa60`03ad5000   Rtlh64     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ad5000 fffffa60`03aeb000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03aeb000 fffffa60`03af7000   HpqKbFiltr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03af7000 fffffa60`03b05000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b05000 fffffa60`03b49000   SynTP      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b49000 fffffa60`03b4ae00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b4b000 fffffa60`03b57000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b57000 fffffa60`03b73000   enecir     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b73000 fffffa60`03b8f000   cdrom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b8f000 fffffa60`03b98000   wmiacpi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b98000 fffffa60`03ba4000   Accelerometer   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ba4000 fffffa60`03bdd000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bdd000 fffffa60`03bea000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bea000 fffffa60`03bf6000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bf6000 fffffa60`03bf7480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c00000 fffffa60`03c0f000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c0f000 fffffa60`03c57000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c57000 fffffa60`03c6b000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c6b000 fffffa60`03ce6000   stwrt64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ce6000 fffffa60`03d21000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d21000 fffffa60`03d44000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d44000 fffffa60`03d49180   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d4a000 fffffa60`03d58000   vga        (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d58000 fffffa60`03d7d000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d7d000 fffffa60`03d86000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d86000 fffffa60`03d8f000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d8f000 fffffa60`03d9a000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d9a000 fffffa60`03dab000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03dab000 fffffa60`03db4000   rasacd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03db4000 fffffa60`03dd1000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffffa60`03dd1000 fffffa60`03def000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03def000 fffffa60`03df8000   klim6      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e02000 fffffa60`06f3e000   agrsm64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f3e000 fffffa60`06f4d000   modem      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f4d000 fffffa60`06f71000   IntcHdmi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f71000 fffffa60`06f7c000   hidir      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f7c000 fffffa60`06f8e000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f8e000 fffffa60`06f95b80   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f96000 fffffa60`06fa1000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fa1000 fffffa60`06fac000   mouhid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fac000 fffffa60`06feb000   klif       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06feb000 fffffa60`06ff5000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ff5000 fffffa60`06ffe000   Null       (deferred)             
fffffa60`07008000 fffffa60`0752f000   kl1        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0752f000 fffffa60`0754a000   smb        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0754a000 fffffa60`075b5000   afd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`075b5000 fffffa60`075f9000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07607000 fffffa60`07654000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07654000 fffffa60`07660000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07660000 fffffa60`0767d000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0767d000 fffffa60`07693000   RTSTOR64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07693000 fffffa60`076af000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`076af000 fffffa60`076d8300   usbvideo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076d9000 fffffa60`076e7000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076e7000 fffffa60`076f3000   dump_dumpata   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076f3000 fffffa60`076fd000   dump_msahci   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076fd000 fffffa60`07709000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07709000 fffffa60`0771c000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0771c000 fffffa60`0773e000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0773e000 fffffa60`077d8000   spsys      (deferred)             
fffffa60`077d8000 fffffa60`077ec000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffffa60`1920c000 fffffa60`19240000   nwifi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`19240000 fffffa60`1924b000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
fffffa60`1924b000 fffffa60`19263000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19263000 fffffa60`19302000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffffa60`19302000 fffffa60`1932b000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffffa60`1932b000 fffffa60`19349000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19349000 fffffa60`19363000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19363000 fffffa60`1938a000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
fffffa60`1938a000 fffffa60`193b3000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffffa60`193b3000 fffffa60`193fc000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffffa60`19a0d000 fffffa60`19a3f000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffffa60`19a3f000 fffffa60`19ad0000   srv        (deferred)             
fffffa60`19ad0000 fffffa60`19b86000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19b86000 fffffa60`19ba2000   cdfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`19ba2000 fffffa60`19bad000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19bad000 fffffa60`19bbd000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffffa60`19bbd000 fffffa60`19be8000   000        (deferred)             
fffffa60`19bea000 fffffa60`19bf5000   asyncmac   (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`19be8000 fffffa60`19bea000   MSPQM.sys
fffffa60`016b2000 fffffa60`016c0000   crashdmp.sys
fffffa60`016c0000 fffffa60`016cc000   dump_pciidex
fffffa60`016cc000 fffffa60`016d6000   dump_msahci.
1: kd> ln
(fffff800`026be450)   nt!KeBugCheckEx   |  (fffff800`026be580)   nt!KeContextToKframes
Exact matches:
    nt!KeBugCheckEx = <no type information>
1: kd> dds
fffff800`026be450  244c8948
fffff800`026be454  54894808
fffff800`026be458  894c1024
fffff800`026be45c  4c182444
fffff800`026be460  20244c89
fffff800`026be464  ec83489c
fffff800`026be468  4865fa30
fffff800`026be46c  20250c8b
fffff800`026be470  48000000
fffff800`026be474  0120c181
fffff800`026be478  b1e80000
fffff800`026be47c  65000005
fffff800`026be480  250c8b48
fffff800`026be484  00000020
fffff800`026be488  40c18348
fffff800`026be48c  0002dfe8
fffff800`026be490  8b4c6500
fffff800`026be494  00202514
fffff800`026be498  81490000
fffff800`026be49c  000120c2
fffff800`026be4a0  448b4800
fffff800`026be4a4  89494024
fffff800`026be4a8  00008082
fffff800`026be4ac  448b4800
fffff800`026be4b0  89493024
fffff800`026be4b4  8d484442
fffff800`026be4b8  ffff6c05
fffff800`026be4bc  443b48ff
fffff800`026be4c0  0e753824
fffff800`026be4c4  24448d4c
fffff800`026be4c8  0d8d4c68
fffff800`026be4cc  ffffff50
1: kd> dd
fffff800`026be4d0  8d4c0ceb 4c382444 ff720d8d 894dffff
fffff800`026be4e0  00009882 8a894d00 000000f8 c0200f44
fffff800`026be4f0  25048865 00003919 097d023c 000002b9
fffff800`026be500  220f4400 448b48c1 25483024 00000200
fffff800`026be510  f0fb0174 443a05ff 8b480013 4840244c
fffff800`026be520  282444c7 00000000 fa058d48 48fffffe
fffff800`026be530  3824443b 8b481f74 48602444 20244489
fffff800`026be540  244c8b4c 448b4c58 8b485024 e8482454
1: kd> dd
fffff800`026be550  000aa66c 44c74890 00002024 33450000
fffff800`026be560  c03345c9 55e8d233 90000aa6 cccccccc
fffff800`026be570  6666cccc 66669066 66669066 90666690
fffff800`026be580  d8ec8148 0f000000 30247429 247c290f
fffff800`026be590  290f4440 44502444 244c290f 290f4460
fffff800`026be5a0  44702454 249c290f 00000080 a4290f44
fffff800`026be5b0  00009024 290f4400 00a024ac 0f440000
fffff800`026be5c0  b024b429 44000000 24bc290f 000000c0
1: kd> x *!
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0261e000 fffff800`02664000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff800`02664000 fffff800`02b7c000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\98C6BA00FE174241BA3FDB915995EA9C2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`00361000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00652000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`00666000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00666000 fffffa60`006c3000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffffa60`006c3000 fffffa60`00775000   CI         (deferred)             
fffffa60`00775000 fffffa60`007db000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`007db000 fffffa60`007eb000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007f2000   amdide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`007f2000 fffffa60`007fa000   cmdide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00800000 fffffa60`00807000   aliide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`0094b000   acpi       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00954000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`0095e000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0095e000 fffffa60`0098e000   pci        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0098e000 fffffa60`00997000   isapnp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`009b9000   mpio       (deferred)             
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009ce000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009d1400   compbatt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`009d2000 fffffa60`009de000   BATTC      (deferred)             
fffffa60`009de000 fffffa60`009f2000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`009f2000 fffffa60`009fa000   intelide   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a0a000 fffffa60`00a1d000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a1d000 fffffa60`00a3b000   msdsm      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a3b000 fffffa60`00a5e000   nvraid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a5e000 fffffa60`00a8a000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a8a000 fffffa60`00a91000   pciide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a91000 fffffa60`00a99000   viaide     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00a99000 fffffa60`00b60000   iastorv    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b60000 fffffa60`00b68000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b68000 fffffa60`00b8c000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00baa000   lsi_scsi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00baa000 fffffa60`00bc3000   arcsas     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00bc3000 fffffa60`00bd3000   nfrd960    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00bd3000 fffffa60`00be3000   nvstor     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c08000 fffffa60`00c65000   storport   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c65000 fffffa60`00c6f000   msahci     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c6f000 fffffa60`00c7d000   hpcisss    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00c7d000 fffffa60`00cf6000   adp94xx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00cf6000 fffffa60`00d4c000   adpahci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d4c000 fffffa60`00d6d000   adpu160m   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d6d000 fffffa60`00d9b000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00d9b000 fffffa60`00dca000   adpu320    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00dca000 fffffa60`00de2000   djsvs      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00de2000 fffffa60`00dfb000   arc        (deferred)             
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00eab000   elxstor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eab000 fffffa60`00eb6000   i2omp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eb6000 fffffa60`00ec7000   iirsp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ec7000 fffffa60`00ed4000   iteatapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ed4000 fffffa60`00ee1000   iteraid    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00ee1000 fffffa60`00eff000   lsi_fc     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00eff000 fffffa60`00f1b000   lsi_sas    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00f1b000 fffffa60`00f27000   megasas    (deferred)             
fffffa60`00f27000 fffffa60`00fee000   megasr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`00fee000 fffffa60`00ffb000   mraid35x   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01152000   ql2300     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01152000 fffffa60`011b0000   ql40xx     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011b0000 fffffa60`011be000   sisraid2   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011be000 fffffa60`011d4000   sisraid4   (deferred)             
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`011e2000   symc8xx    (deferred)             
fffffa60`011e2000 fffffa60`011ef000   sym_hi     (deferred)             
fffffa60`011ef000 fffffa60`011fd000   sym_u3     (deferred)             
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`01254000   uliahci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01254000 fffffa60`01283000   ulsata     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01283000 fffffa60`012c5000   ulsata2    (deferred)             
fffffa60`012c5000 fffffa60`012ec000   vsmraid    (deferred)             
fffffa60`012ec000 fffffa60`01333000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01333000 fffffa60`01347000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01347000 fffffa60`01353000   klbg       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01353000 fffffa60`013da000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01406000 fffffa60`015c9000   ndis       (deferred)             
fffffa60`015c9000 fffffa60`015fd000   ks         (deferred)             
fffffa60`01609000 fffffa60`01659000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01659000 fffffa60`016b2000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffffa60`016b2000 fffffa60`016d1000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffffa60`016d6000 fffffa60`016e2000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffffa60`016e2000 fffffa60`016eb000   tunmp      (deferred)             
fffffa60`016eb000 fffffa60`016fe000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffffa60`016fe000 fffffa60`017df000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffffa60`017df000 fffffa60`017fa000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffffa60`01800000 fffffa60`0180a000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0180c000 fffffa60`01982000   tcpip      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01982000 fffffa60`019ae000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`019ae000 fffffa60`019c0000   mup        (deferred)             
fffffa60`019c0000 fffffa60`019ec000   ecache     (deferred)             
fffffa60`019ec000 fffffa60`01a00000   disk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01a00000 fffffa60`01a0a000   hpdskflt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01a0d000 fffffa60`01b8d000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`01b8d000 fffffa60`01b95000   wd         (deferred)             
fffffa60`01b95000 fffffa60`01bd9000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffffa60`01bd9000 fffffa60`01be1000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffffa60`01be1000 fffffa60`01bfa000   sbp2port   (deferred)             
fffffa60`01bfa000 fffffa60`01bfe580   CmBatt     (deferred)             
fffffa60`02c0d000 fffffa60`033b7d80   igdkmd64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033b8000 fffffa60`033c8000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033c8000 fffffa60`033d4000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`033d4000 fffffa60`033e5000   circlass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`033e5000 fffffa60`033f5000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0340c000 fffffa60`03452000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03452000 fffffa60`03463000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03463000 fffffa60`03550000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03550000 fffffa60`03573000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03573000 fffffa60`035a4000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffffa60`035a4000 fffffa60`035b4000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffffa60`035b4000 fffffa60`035d2000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`035d2000 fffffa60`035ea000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`035ea000 fffffa60`035fd000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0360b000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffffa60`0360d000 fffffa60`03a9f000   NETw5v64 T (no symbols)           
fffffa60`03a9f000 fffffa60`03ad5000   Rtlh64     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ad5000 fffffa60`03aeb000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03aeb000 fffffa60`03af7000   HpqKbFiltr   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03af7000 fffffa60`03b05000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b05000 fffffa60`03b49000   SynTP      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b49000 fffffa60`03b4ae00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b4b000 fffffa60`03b57000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b57000 fffffa60`03b73000   enecir     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b73000 fffffa60`03b8f000   cdrom      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b8f000 fffffa60`03b98000   wmiacpi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03b98000 fffffa60`03ba4000   Accelerometer   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ba4000 fffffa60`03bdd000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bdd000 fffffa60`03bea000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bea000 fffffa60`03bf6000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03bf6000 fffffa60`03bf7480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c00000 fffffa60`03c0f000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c0f000 fffffa60`03c57000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c57000 fffffa60`03c6b000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03c6b000 fffffa60`03ce6000   stwrt64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03ce6000 fffffa60`03d21000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d21000 fffffa60`03d44000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d44000 fffffa60`03d49180   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d4a000 fffffa60`03d58000   vga        (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d58000 fffffa60`03d7d000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d7d000 fffffa60`03d86000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d86000 fffffa60`03d8f000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d8f000 fffffa60`03d9a000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03d9a000 fffffa60`03dab000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`03dab000 fffffa60`03db4000   rasacd     (deferred)             
fffffa60`03db4000 fffffa60`03dd1000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffffa60`03dd1000 fffffa60`03def000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffffa60`03def000 fffffa60`03df8000   klim6      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06e02000 fffffa60`06f3e000   agrsm64    (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f3e000 fffffa60`06f4d000   modem      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f4d000 fffffa60`06f71000   IntcHdmi   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f71000 fffffa60`06f7c000   hidir      (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f7c000 fffffa60`06f8e000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f8e000 fffffa60`06f95b80   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffffa60`06f96000 fffffa60`06fa1000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fa1000 fffffa60`06fac000   mouhid     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06fac000 fffffa60`06feb000   klif       (deferred)             
fffffa60`06feb000 fffffa60`06ff5000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffffa60`06ff5000 fffffa60`06ffe000   Null       (deferred)             
fffffa60`07008000 fffffa60`0752f000   kl1        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0752f000 fffffa60`0754a000   smb        (deferred)             
fffffa60`0754a000 fffffa60`075b5000   afd        (deferred)             
fffffa60`075b5000 fffffa60`075f9000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07607000 fffffa60`07654000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07654000 fffffa60`07660000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07660000 fffffa60`0767d000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffffa60`0767d000 fffffa60`07693000   RTSTOR64   (deferred)             
fffffa60`07693000 fffffa60`076af000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
fffffa60`076af000 fffffa60`076d8300   usbvideo   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076d9000 fffffa60`076e7000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076e7000 fffffa60`076f3000   dump_dumpata   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076f3000 fffffa60`076fd000   dump_msahci   (deferred)             
fffffa60`076fd000 fffffa60`07709000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`07709000 fffffa60`0771c000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffffa60`0771c000 fffffa60`0773e000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffffa60`0773e000 fffffa60`077d8000   spsys      (deferred)             
fffffa60`077d8000 fffffa60`077ec000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffffa60`1920c000 fffffa60`19240000   nwifi      (deferred)             
fffffa60`19240000 fffffa60`1924b000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
fffffa60`1924b000 fffffa60`19263000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19263000 fffffa60`19302000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffffa60`19302000 fffffa60`1932b000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffffa60`1932b000 fffffa60`19349000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19349000 fffffa60`19363000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19363000 fffffa60`1938a000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
fffffa60`1938a000 fffffa60`193b3000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffffa60`193b3000 fffffa60`193fc000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffffa60`19a0d000 fffffa60`19a3f000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffffa60`19a3f000 fffffa60`19ad0000   srv        (deferred)             
fffffa60`19ad0000 fffffa60`19b86000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19b86000 fffffa60`19ba2000   cdfs       (deferred)             
fffffa60`19ba2000 fffffa60`19bad000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffffa60`19bad000 fffffa60`19bbd000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffffa60`19bbd000 fffffa60`19be8000   000        (deferred)             
fffffa60`19bea000 fffffa60`19bf5000   asyncmac   (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`19be8000 fffffa60`19bea000   MSPQM.sys
fffffa60`016b2000 fffffa60`016c0000   crashdmp.sys
fffffa60`016c0000 fffffa60`016cc000   dump_pciidex
fffffa60`016cc000 fffffa60`016d6000   dump_msahci.
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0261e000 fffff800`02664000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Apr 11 00:04:56 2009 (49E04118)
fffff800`02664000 fffff800`02b7c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Apr 10 21:58:39 2009 (49E0237F)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`00361000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 00:07:57 2009 (49E041CD)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00652000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 00:05:41 2009 (49E04145)
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`00666000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 00:08:17 2009 (49E041E1)
fffffa60`00666000 fffffa60`006c3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Apr 10 21:54:21 2009 (49E0227D)
fffffa60`006c3000 fffffa60`00775000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 00:08:09 2009 (49E041D9)
fffffa60`00775000 fffffa60`007db000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:35:14 2009 (49E02C12)
fffffa60`007db000 fffffa60`007eb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:34:22 2009 (49E02BDE)
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007f2000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`007f2000 fffffa60`007fa000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00800000 fffffa60`00807000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:42:59 2008 (4844A1A3)
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`0094b000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:03:26 2009 (49E0249E)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00954000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`0095e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095e000 fffffa60`0098e000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Apr 10 22:03:33 2009 (49E024A5)
fffffa60`0098e000 fffffa60`00997000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:51 2008 (4791928B)
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`009b9000   mpio     mpio.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009ce000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:34:51 2009 (49E02BFB)
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009d1400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009d2000 fffffa60`009de000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009de000 fffffa60`009f2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:34:49 2009 (49E02BF9)
fffffa60`009f2000 fffffa60`009fa000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jun 02 18:43:01 2008 (4844A1A5)
fffffa60`00a0a000 fffffa60`00a1d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`00a1d000 fffffa60`00a3b000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:30:37 2008 (4791990D)
fffffa60`00a3b000 fffffa60`00a5e000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:01 2007 (46671A39)
fffffa60`00a5e000 fffffa60`00a8a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Apr 10 22:34:15 2009 (49E02BD7)
fffffa60`00a8a000 fffffa60`00a91000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`00a91000 fffffa60`00a99000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jun 02 18:43:02 2008 (4844A1A6)
fffffa60`00a99000 fffffa60`00b60000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 11:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00b60000 fffffa60`00b68000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:34:19 2009 (49E02BDB)
fffffa60`00b68000 fffffa60`00b8c000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:34:25 2009 (49E02BE1)
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00baa000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 17:56:26 2007 (4685AA3A)
fffffa60`00baa000 fffffa60`00bc3000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 11:59:06 2007 (465731FA)
fffffa60`00bc3000 fffffa60`00bd3000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffffa60`00bd3000 fffffa60`00be3000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 13:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`00c08000 fffffa60`00c65000   storport storport.sys Fri Apr 10 22:34:45 2009 (49E02BF5)
fffffa60`00c65000 fffffa60`00c6f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:34:29 2009 (49E02BE5)
fffffa60`00c6f000 fffffa60`00c7d000   hpcisss  hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 12:17:45 2007 (45F1C0E9)
fffffa60`00c7d000 fffffa60`00cf6000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 14:11:20 2007 (462E7278)
fffffa60`00cf6000 fffffa60`00d4c000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffffa60`00d4c000 fffffa60`00d6d000   adpu160m adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 10:52:01 2007 (45DC94D1)
fffffa60`00d6d000 fffffa60`00d9b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00d9b000 fffffa60`00dca000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffffa60`00dca000 fffffa60`00de2000   djsvs    djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 17:21:48 2006 (443C481C)
fffffa60`00de2000 fffffa60`00dfb000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00eab000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 09:01:20 2007 (461D0650)
fffffa60`00eab000 fffffa60`00eb6000   i2omp    i2omp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00eb6000 fffffa60`00ec7000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffffa60`00ec7000 fffffa60`00ed4000   iteatapi iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 19:11:37 2006 (44DBE759)
fffffa60`00ed4000 fffffa60`00ee1000   iteraid  iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 18:37:49 2006 (44DBDF6D)
fffffa60`00ee1000 fffffa60`00eff000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 18:01:16 2007 (4685AB5C)
fffffa60`00eff000 fffffa60`00f1b000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 18:00:56 2007 (4685AB48)
fffffa60`00f1b000 fffffa60`00f27000   megasas  megasas.sys  Fri May 25 15:21:12 2007 (46576158)
fffffa60`00f27000 fffffa60`00fee000   megasr   megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 14:50:03 2007 (4689730B)
fffffa60`00fee000 fffffa60`00ffb000   mraid35x mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 18:21:20 2006 (4500C590)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01152000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 15:32:16 2007 (45F1EE80)
fffffa60`01152000 fffffa60`011b0000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffffa60`011b0000 fffffa60`011be000   sisraid2 sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 15:34:45 2007 (46200585)
fffffa60`011be000 fffffa60`011d4000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Mon Apr 23 10:37:35 2007 (462CEEDF)
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`011e2000   symc8xx  symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 12:40:02 2005 (437501A2)
fffffa60`011e2000 fffffa60`011ef000   sym_hi   sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 13:06:41 2005 (437507E1)
fffffa60`011ef000 fffffa60`011fd000   sym_u3   sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 17:13:08 2005 (43583294)
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`01254000   uliahci  uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 09:34:22 2007 (463B608E)
fffffa60`01254000 fffffa60`01283000   ulsata   ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 17:06:53 2006 (4510861D)
fffffa60`01283000 fffffa60`012c5000   ulsata2  ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 17:18:11 2006 (451088C3)
fffffa60`012c5000 fffffa60`012ec000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 14:16:11 2007 (465DE99B)
fffffa60`012ec000 fffffa60`01333000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:54:38 2009 (49E0228E)
fffffa60`01333000 fffffa60`01347000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`01347000 fffffa60`01353000   klbg     klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 08:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
fffffa60`01353000 fffffa60`013da000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:15:18 2009 (4A364966)
fffffa60`01406000 fffffa60`015c9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:43:15 2009 (49E02DF3)
fffffa60`015c9000 fffffa60`015fd000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Apr 10 22:33:51 2009 (49E02BBF)
fffffa60`01609000 fffffa60`01659000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:32:13 2009 (49E02B5D)
fffffa60`01659000 fffffa60`016b2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Apr 10 22:43:34 2009 (49E02E06)
fffffa60`016b2000 fffffa60`016d1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 10 21:55:26 2009 (49E022BE)
fffffa60`016d6000 fffffa60`016e2000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`016e2000 fffffa60`016eb000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`016eb000 fffffa60`016fe000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`016fe000 fffffa60`017df000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:10:13 2009 (49E02635)
fffffa60`017df000 fffffa60`017fa000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:43:38 2009 (49E02E0A)
fffffa60`01800000 fffffa60`0180a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`0180c000 fffffa60`01982000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 07:10:32 2009 (4A857058)
fffffa60`01982000 fffffa60`019ae000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Apr 10 22:42:44 2009 (49E02DD4)
fffffa60`019ae000 fffffa60`019c0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:54:47 2009 (49E02297)
fffffa60`019c0000 fffffa60`019ec000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:36:18 2009 (49E02C52)
fffffa60`019ec000 fffffa60`01a00000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:34:38 2009 (49E02BEE)
fffffa60`01a00000 fffffa60`01a0a000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`01a0d000 fffffa60`01b8d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:55:38 2009 (49E022CA)
fffffa60`01b8d000 fffffa60`01b95000   wd       wd.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`01b95000 fffffa60`01bd9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:35:33 2009 (49E02C25)
fffffa60`01bd9000 fffffa60`01be1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon Jan 12 13:51:29 2009 (496BBB61)
fffffa60`01be1000 fffffa60`01bfa000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:29 2006 (4549BC95)
fffffa60`01bfa000 fffffa60`01bfe580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`02c0d000 fffffa60`033b7d80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Oct 28 09:33:27 2008 (49073ED7)
fffffa60`033b8000 fffffa60`033c8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Apr 10 22:09:16 2009 (49E025FC)
fffffa60`033c8000 fffffa60`033d4000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`033d4000 fffffa60`033e5000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`033e5000 fffffa60`033f5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`0340c000 fffffa60`03452000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Apr 10 22:39:39 2009 (49E02D1B)
fffffa60`03452000 fffffa60`03463000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:39:36 2009 (49E02D18)
fffffa60`03463000 fffffa60`03550000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Fri Apr 10 22:39:38 2009 (49E02D1A)
fffffa60`03550000 fffffa60`03573000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:43:37 2009 (49E02E09)
fffffa60`03573000 fffffa60`035a4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:43:39 2009 (49E02E0B)
fffffa60`035a4000 fffffa60`035b4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Apr 10 22:43:33 2009 (49E02E05)
fffffa60`035b4000 fffffa60`035d2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:43:38 2009 (49E02E0A)
fffffa60`035d2000 fffffa60`035ea000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:43:46 2009 (49E02E12)
fffffa60`035ea000 fffffa60`035fd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:48:13 2009 (49E02F1D)
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0360b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0360d000 fffffa60`03a9f000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
fffffa60`03a9f000 fffffa60`03ad5000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Sun May 24 23:51:01 2009 (4A1A3FD5)
fffffa60`03ad5000 fffffa60`03aeb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03aeb000 fffffa60`03af7000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 15:13:11 2007 (46770377)
fffffa60`03af7000 fffffa60`03b05000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03b05000 fffffa60`03b49000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jul 24 16:10:28 2008 (48890BE4)
fffffa60`03b49000 fffffa60`03b4ae00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03b4b000 fffffa60`03b57000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03b57000 fffffa60`03b73000   enecir   enecir.sys   Thu Sep 04 02:47:58 2008 (48BFAECE)
fffffa60`03b73000 fffffa60`03b8f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:34:39 2009 (49E02BEF)
fffffa60`03b8f000 fffffa60`03b98000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03b98000 fffffa60`03ba4000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Mar 18 14:25:31 2008 (47E0334B)
fffffa60`03ba4000 fffffa60`03bdd000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:36:09 2009 (49E02C49)
fffffa60`03bdd000 fffffa60`03bea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Apr 10 22:44:14 2009 (49E02E2E)
fffffa60`03bea000 fffffa60`03bf6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03bf6000 fffffa60`03bf7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03c00000 fffffa60`03c0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`03c0f000 fffffa60`03c57000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:39:52 2009 (49E02D28)
fffffa60`03c57000 fffffa60`03c6b000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03c6b000 fffffa60`03ce6000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Wed Jun 03 13:50:44 2009 (4A26E224)
fffffa60`03ce6000 fffffa60`03d21000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Apr 10 22:39:36 2009 (49E02D18)
fffffa60`03d21000 fffffa60`03d44000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`03d44000 fffffa60`03d49180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03d4a000 fffffa60`03d58000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03d58000 fffffa60`03d7d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`03d7d000 fffffa60`03d86000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03d86000 fffffa60`03d8f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03d8f000 fffffa60`03d9a000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`03d9a000 fffffa60`03dab000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Apr 10 21:54:22 2009 (49E0227E)
fffffa60`03dab000 fffffa60`03db4000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03db4000 fffffa60`03dd1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Apr 10 22:43:00 2009 (49E02DE4)
fffffa60`03dd1000 fffffa60`03def000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:42:56 2009 (49E02DE0)
fffffa60`03def000 fffffa60`03df8000   klim6    klim6.sys    Wed Jul 09 07:28:14 2008 (4874CAFE)
fffffa60`06e02000 fffffa60`06f3e000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Nov 21 14:05:20 2008 (492730A0)
fffffa60`06f3e000 fffffa60`06f4d000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`06f4d000 fffffa60`06f71000   IntcHdmi IntcHdmi.sys Mon Sep 22 06:49:56 2008 (48D7A284)
fffffa60`06f71000 fffffa60`06f7c000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`06f7c000 fffffa60`06f8e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Apr 10 22:39:32 2009 (49E02D14)
fffffa60`06f8e000 fffffa60`06f95b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`06f96000 fffffa60`06fa1000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Apr 10 22:33:40 2009 (49E02BB4)
fffffa60`06fa1000 fffffa60`06fac000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`06fac000 fffffa60`06feb000   klif     klif.sys     Thu Jan 29 05:06:44 2009 (4981A9E4)
fffffa60`06feb000 fffffa60`06ff5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`06ff5000 fffffa60`06ffe000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`07008000 fffffa60`0752f000   kl1      kl1.sys      Mon Jul 21 07:33:52 2008 (48849E50)
fffffa60`0752f000 fffffa60`0754a000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Apr 10 22:42:19 2009 (49E02DBB)
fffffa60`0754a000 fffffa60`075b5000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Apr 10 22:44:21 2009 (49E02E35)
fffffa60`075b5000 fffffa60`075f9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:42:31 2009 (49E02DC7)
fffffa60`07607000 fffffa60`07654000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:55:21 2009 (49E022B9)
fffffa60`07654000 fffffa60`07660000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`07660000 fffffa60`0767d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:54:44 2009 (49E02294)
fffffa60`0767d000 fffffa60`07693000   RTSTOR64 RTSTOR64.SYS Thu Mar 26 01:00:14 2009 (49CB360E)
fffffa60`07693000 fffffa60`076af000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`076af000 fffffa60`076d8300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`076d9000 fffffa60`076e7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Apr 10 22:34:31 2009 (49E02BE7)
fffffa60`076e7000 fffffa60`076f3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Apr 10 22:34:22 2009 (49E02BDE)
fffffa60`076f3000 fffffa60`076fd000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Apr 10 22:34:29 2009 (49E02BE5)
fffffa60`076fd000 fffffa60`07709000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`07709000 fffffa60`0771c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`0771c000 fffffa60`0773e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0773e000 fffffa60`077d8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 10:16:43 2009 (49B6A07B)
fffffa60`077d8000 fffffa60`077ec000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`1920c000 fffffa60`19240000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Apr 10 22:40:19 2009 (49E02D43)
fffffa60`19240000 fffffa60`1924b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`1924b000 fffffa60`19263000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`19263000 fffffa60`19302000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Apr 10 22:42:20 2009 (49E02DBC)
fffffa60`19302000 fffffa60`1932b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:57:28 2009 (49E02338)
fffffa60`1932b000 fffffa60`19349000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`19349000 fffffa60`19363000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`19363000 fffffa60`1938a000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:55:42 2009 (49E022CE)
fffffa60`1938a000 fffffa60`193b3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:55:33 2009 (49E022C5)
fffffa60`193b3000 fffffa60`193fc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Apr 10 21:55:23 2009 (49E022BB)
fffffa60`19a0d000 fffffa60`19a3f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:57:35 2009 (49E0233F)
fffffa60`19a3f000 fffffa60`19ad0000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:57:52 2009 (49E02350)
fffffa60`19ad0000 fffffa60`19b86000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`19b86000 fffffa60`19ba2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`19ba2000 fffffa60`19bad000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`19bad000 fffffa60`19bbd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Aug 14 07:09:29 2009 (4A857019)
fffffa60`19bbd000 fffffa60`19be8000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffffa60`19bea000 fffffa60`19bf5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`19be8000 fffffa60`19bea000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016b2000 fffffa60`016c0000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016c0000 fffffa60`016cc000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`016cc000 fffffa60`016d6000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

[/font]
```


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

Here is where i stand on this. I believe this to be a problem between the intel wireless cards and the Cisco APs that we have. I have called both companies and have casses currently open with them. With any luck one of them will come through with a solution. Intel is escalating this to engineering.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Intel Wireless Driver BSODs*

I have confirmation! This is an incompatibility issue between the Cisco AP (Model Air-LAP1141n-A-K9) and the Intel wireless cards (models 5100 and 5300). For now the fix is to dissable 802.11n in the driver settings.

Big thanks to jcgriff2 for looking at all the logs for me. You help and input has be wonderful.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I am glad that you have things resolved. Do you now find yourself wondering what you will do without Blue Screen days? 

JC

.


----------



## arbitel (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm getting the same error as this, using Intel 5100 and the latest driver from Intel site. Apparently I got it in vista and now updated to win 7. I still get this freaking BSOD ! Help me pls.

I uploaded my minidump here


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2436531-post18.html


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

According to my analysis of your mini dump the file that is causing your issue is ntoskrnl.exe. This is not the same file as was causing the issue discussed in this thread. 

If you feel the problem is related to your wireless driver then the short term work around was to disable 802.11n in the device manager. This should stop them if indeed it is the wireless driver at fault. I doubt it in this case. 

The attached pdf will show you how to disable 802.11n.

Good Luck.


----------



## arbitel (Nov 11, 2009)

What is this ntoskrnl.exe ? Because when I got the BSOD, it shows Netw5v64.sys. Also httucker, can you show me how do find that it is caused by ntoskrnl.exe ? I do know how to open it with WinDBG but I do not know how to read it. After opening the dump with WinDBG, I run !analyze -v and it says this

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8004699060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c4d8, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8004a5dc60, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa8004a5dc60

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800597d050

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa8005a6ead0

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5s64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4aafedb7

MODULE_NAME: NETw5s64

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff880048a7000 NETw5s64

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d2de23 to fffff80002cbef00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`02d2de23 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`04699060 fffff800`00b9c4d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c490 fffff800`02ccafa6 : fffff800`00b9c5c0 fffff800`00b9c5c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29330
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff800`02cca326 : fffffa80`0449e8d8 fffffa80`0449e8d8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffff800`02ccae7e : 0000003c`bf35257d fffff800`00b9cc18 00000000`0019850f fffff800`02e3a468 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff800`02cca697 : 0000000e`462fb8c4 0000000e`0019850f 0000000e`462fb8be 00000000`0000000f : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`02cc76fa : fffff800`02e37e80 fffff800`02e45c40 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_NETw5s64.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_NETw5s64.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8004699060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c4d8, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8004a5dc60, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa8004a5dc60

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800597d050

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa8005a6ead0

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw5s64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4aafedb7

MODULE_NAME: NETw5s64

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff880048a7000 NETw5s64

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d2de23 to fffff80002cbef00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`02d2de23 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`04699060 fffff800`00b9c4d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c490 fffff800`02ccafa6 : fffff800`00b9c5c0 fffff800`00b9c5c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29330
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff800`02cca326 : fffffa80`0449e8d8 fffffa80`0449e8d8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffff800`02ccae7e : 0000003c`bf35257d fffff800`00b9cc18 00000000`0019850f fffff800`02e3a468 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff800`02cca697 : 0000000e`462fb8c4 0000000e`0019850f 0000000e`462fb8be 00000000`0000000f : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`02cc76fa : fffff800`02e37e80 fffff800`02e45c40 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_NETw5s64.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_NETw5s64.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```




Besides, what's the disadvantage if I turn the 801.11n off ?


----------



## arbitel (Nov 11, 2009)

BUmp~~


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

hmm. I must have miss read when i ran your minidump through my system. I'm recovering from a dental abscess so my head isn't quite right. 

The only dissadvantage to dissabling n is the speed. You wont notice the internet going slower becuase the bottle neck is the ISP not the connection from the router to the computer.


----------

